# IDEAS 2012 Pakistan International Defence (Nov 7-11)



## VelocuR

*IDEAS 2012*







Link: IDEAS PAKISTAN 2012
History visit photos

Last time, we had this exhibition in 2008, 2006, 2004, it has been four year absences since 2010 was devastating floods, we are looking forward more exports and contracts with many counterparts. 


Brochure 2012


---------------------------------------------------
*
March 2012- Soft Launch*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AUz

Pakistan's Defense Industry is maturing up Mashallah... Hope IDEAS 2012 proves to be a huge success 


You never know ... Pakistan might get some orders for JF-17 Thunder at IDEAS 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VelocuR

Icewolf said:


> Arms for peace... Oxymoron.



yaar, every country use this term for peace and defence.


----------



## Desert Fox

It better not be canceled off like last time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Icewolf said:


> Arms for peace... Oxymoron.



Ironic much? Not really ... To have peace in the region , Pakistan Army must be fully equipped so that enemy won't wage war in the region...and we'll keep living in the peace...

Pakistan's weapons , nuclear missiles , nuclear weapons , tanks , sub-marines etc etc are for defense...not for offense

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mjnaushad

Desert Fox said:


> It better not be canceled off like last time.



I dont care about IDEAS that much.... I just dont want the parade to be cancelled again...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VelocuR

I don't know their official names and visitors


----------



## Imran Khan

they can't arrange 23 march prade so how the hell IDEAS ? first control target killings and make city peaceful otherwise no one will come

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

More pictures, some of them not working.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

mjnaushad said:


> I dont care about IDEAS that much.... I just dont want the parade to be cancelled again...



Yaar, the parade is still nine months away, let's hope they have a fire power demo in conjunction with IDEAS exhibition.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VelocuR

*Pak to continue developing military potential: Gilani*
March 31, 2012

*
* PM says boost in country&#8217;s military capability aims at deterrence purpose

* Launches military hardware exhibition, IDEAS-2012*

*ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani said on Friday Pakistan would continue developing its military potential as weakness invites aggression from stronger nations.

Addressing the soft launch of the military hardware exhibition &#8211; IDEAS-2012, Gilani said Pakistan&#8217;s military capability was basically for deterrence purpose.
*
&#8220;Peace remains the ultimate cherished goal for us,&#8221; he told the gathering of services chiefs, defence personnel and analysts.

*The soft launch would lead to the holding of International Defence Exhibition and Seminar at Expo Centre Karachi from November 7-11 and would showcase Pakistan&#8217;s rich potential in the defence industry.*
*
The prime minister said Pakistan had developed indigenous capabilities for production of sophisticated weapon systems and equipment. *But, he added, Pakistan did not wish to be dragged in an arms race as socio-economic well being of its people was on the top of the present government&#8217;s agenda.

Gilani said Pakistan did not harbour any aggressive designs against any state &#8220;but we are determined to defend our territorial integrity and safeguard our sovereignty&#8221;. He said it was the reason that Pakistan needed to maintain a balance in conventional forces suitably backed by a credible minimum deterrence.

He said Pakistan&#8217;s defence industry had now moved towards marketing products at the international level.
*
&#8220;Our arms, ammunition and more complex products, like tanks and other armoured vehicles and aircraft-related technology, are of world class standards,&#8221; Gilani said.*
*
He said the national defence industry had a great potential to export its products on a competitive basis in the world.*

The prime minister said the dream for a stable peace remains unrealised, adding that the world at large and the region in particular had been challenged by the menace of terrorism and extremism.

He said Pakistan, due to its vital geo-strategic location and shift in the regional and global security environment, finds itself at the forefront of collective struggle against this new form of threat to the world&#8217;s peace.

&#8220;We, in Pakistan, are the worst affected victims of this formidable threat, which, as I have often said, is nameless, face-less, religion-less and region-less.&#8221;

Gilani said Pakistan was determined to secure peace and stability in the region as well as beyond.

*&#8220;Our armed forces and the people of Pakistan continue to make monumental sacrifices for a better tomorrow. Through these sacrifices, we have added a glorious chapter to the annals of human history.&#8221;*

He urged the international community to support Pakistan&#8217;s efforts to bring peace back to the region.

&#8220;I assure you that we shall neither be found lacking in resolve nor in commitment. At the same time, we also expect our partners to show trust and understanding in this vital struggle,&#8221; the prime minister said.

He said Pakistan had achieved phenomenal successes in the war against terrorism. However, he added, there was a need of addressing the root causes which are at heart of these problems.

Gilani said that a durable solution to this &#8220;cancer&#8221; lies in following a multi-pronged approach &#8220;which on one hand addresses root causes, and on other ensures well-being of people&#8221;.

&#8220;This is where I would ask the international community to come forward to lend helping hand in meeting these challenges, including the peaceful settlement of longstanding disputes.&#8221;

Prime Minister Gilani said the government would ensure that the process of extensive reforms to strengthen state institutions and democracy continues unabated.

&#8220;There are strong reasons to believe that the government&#8217;s socio-economic initiatives will help marginalise extremist elements that thrive in an environment of ignorance and poverty.&#8221;
*
He said it would help Pakistan emerge as an economically vibrant, truly democratic, socially tolerant and externally secure country.*
*
The prime minister said the armed forces of Pakistan were battle-hardened and known for their professionalism across the world. He mentioned their contribution towards the UN&#8217;s peace-keeping missions and said their performance around the globe was a clear manifestation of commitment to global peace and harmony.

Gilani said holding IDEAS was a reflection of the government&#8217;s consistent efforts to galvanise industrial activities for production of defence equipment through collaboration and joint ventures.

The prime minister wished the organisers success in the conduct of IDEAS-2012. He also greeted Senior Minister for Defence Production and Industries Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi, Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee Chairman General Khalid Shameem Wynne and Major. app*


----------



## Don Jaguar

Hawai jahaz le lo, Tank le lo, Submarine le lo bhai......

Aap ki zaroorat ke aan mutabik......

Maza na aaye tu pasay wapas......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

Pak to continue developing military potential: *Gilani*
March 31, 2012


* PM says boost in country&#8217;s military capability aims at deterrence purpose


----------



## VelocuR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VelocuR

I couldn't find more pictures...just that's it. Looking forward big event in November.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

The image quality of the brochure isn't that great.


I hope they unveil some new equipment this time like the Al-Khalid I or something in the small arms department.


----------



## VelocuR

Imran Khan said:


> Pak to continue developing military potential: *Gilani*
> March 31, 2012
> 
> 
> * PM says boost in country&#8217;s military capability aims at deterrence purpose









see the reaction of Gilani face toward Kiyani, lol. 




Desert Fox said:


> The image quality of the brochure isn't that great.
> 
> 
> I hope they unveil some new equipment this time like the Al-Khalid I or something in the small arms department.



I notice same, you are correct. We are excited to see some unveiled products or something new soon. 

Ideas 2008- Pictures


----------



## VelocuR

Desert Fox said:


> It better not be canceled off like last time.



It was due to heavily devastating floods affecting 22 million people, it was the worst times with damages cost of 43 billion. So it was correct to cancel the events to focus emergency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Where this event is happening? Islamabad? 
Public/civilians are allowed?


----------



## Icewolf

^^^ Karachi I think


----------



## VelocuR

Old pictures but great progress. Refreshing memories.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

Abingdonboy said:


> What sort of products can Pakistan offer that no one else on earth can?



trolling aside is their any such product and country on earth which no one else can provide ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Abingdonboy said:


> What sort of products can Pakistan offer that no one else on earth can?



If that was the case, no country on earth would hold an arms exhibition, besides the several dozen participant countries should put a lid on it. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Abingdonboy said:


> Honestly I am not trying to troll but I am very curious to know what products Pakistan was offering and who would take these products over similar products made elsewhere.



pakistan have export of weapons and its his own place sorry to say but you should know made in pakistan was reached even USA .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Windjammer said:


> If that was the case, no country on earth would hold an arms exhibition, besides the several dozen participant countries should put a lid on it. !!



It's a simple question- what unique capabilities, that separates Pakistani products, can Pakistan offer over interntaionl counter parts, what is their USP ie lower cost, higher relabilty, better value (different to cost), higher quality, higher effectivness etc etc if you can't answer it don't attack me for trying to learn something new.


----------



## mjnaushad

Abingdonboy said:


> Honestly I am not trying to troll but I am very curious to know what products Pakistan was offering and who would take these products over similar products made elsewhere.



Well its not only about similar products elsewhere.... The nation will need to see do they have good relation with elsewhere, Price, Future services, Political impact etc etc.....And IDEAS wont only display Pakistani products many company will come with their own products.... 


BTW Pakistan offers Small Arms, Tank Upgrades, Anti Tank, Tanks, Jets, APCs, IFV, Special Purpose weapons, Jet and Tank ammunition, Mortars and its ammunition, Artillery ammunition , And many more little objects.

One example is even with so much Indian influence on Bangladesh Govt Bakhtar Shikan is BD ARMY's primary AT weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Abingdonboy said:


> It's a simple question- what unique capabilities, that separates Pakistani products, can Pakistan offer over interntaionl counter parts, what is their USP ie lower cost, higher relabilty, better value (different to cost), higher quality, higher effectivness etc etc if you can't answer it don't attack me for trying to learn something new.



many factors 

Malaysia buy man pad SAMs ANZA from pakistan because low cost and well systems
sri lanka buy ammo and small weapons because good quality 
bangladesh buy KRL MLRS because its suit them in price and quality 
saudi oman Iran Syria buy trainer air crafts because of low price and suit them 
spain egypt USA many others buy UAVs from pakistan because cheap and well for them
south africe sri lank UAE buy POF products because its suit them simply .

its just example 

can i ask you what you guys make and provide to world forces which others can't still you guys show indian air show ?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Windjammer

Abingdonboy said:


> It's a simple question- what unique capabilities, that separates Pakistani products, can Pakistan offer over interntaionl counter parts, what is their USP ie lower cost, higher relabilty, better value (different to cost), higher quality, higher effectivness etc etc if you can't answer it don't attack me for trying to learn something new.



Both cost effectiveness and reliability. Take PAC built Mushak basic trainer, it has been exported to over half a dozen countries, countries such as Saudi Arabia, Egypt and Oman, which have both easy access and funding to purchase Western equipment, another main purchaser is Sri Lanka, albeit it's air force flies Israeli made aircraft, yet it still purchases arms and ammo from Pakistan.


> In May 2000, President Musharraf of Pakistan supplied millions of dollars of much-needed weapons to the Sri Lankan government, when separatist Tamil Tiger rebels were about to recapture their former capital of Jaffna.[26] In May 2008, Lt-Gen Fonseka of the Sri Lanka Army held talks with his Pakistan Army counter-parts regarding the sale of military equipment, weapons and ammunition. The sale of 22 Al-Khalid MBTs to the Sri Lanka Army was finalised during these talks in a deal worth over US$100 million.[27] In April 2009, Sri Lanka requested $25 million worth of 81 mm, 120 mm and 130 mm mortar ammunition to be delivered within a month which proved decisive in the defeat of the Tamil Tigers.[28]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Imran Khan said:


> many factors
> 
> Malaysia buy man pad SAMs ANZA from pakistan because low cost and well systems
> sri lanka buy ammo and small weapons because good quality
> bangladesh buy KRL MLRS because its suit them in price and quality
> saudi oman Iran Syria buy trainer air crafts because of low price and suit them
> spain egypt USA many others buy UAVs from pakistan because cheap and well for them
> south africe sri lank UAE buy POF products because its suit them simply .
> 
> its just example
> 
> can i ask you what you guys make and provide to world forces which others can't still you guys show indian air show ?




good summary mate

but from now on watch out for obvious and covert trolls, if they dont quit their one liners and "innocent" questions then simply ignore them. 
trust me, the reason for their questions is never to learn anything which is already known but to derail the thread


by the way, US army is using Pakistani mini- drones that can be deployed on the field by a single or 2 soldiers. I hope they are also on display

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan

iraq is using TALHA APCs too since 5 years i think

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan

=

Pakistani Baktar Shikan in Bosnia

one of major deal for mashaq


*PESHAWAR: Riyadh may buy $40m Super Mashaq*



By Bureau Report


PESHAWAR, Aug 8: Pakistan may export $40 million Super Mashaq training aircraft to Saudi Arabia.

&#8220;Pakistan is likely to get contracts to export Super Mashaq training aircraft to Saudi Arabia and Oman,&#8221; said Air Commodore Pervez Saadiq, Member (commercial) of the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex, Kamra, while making a presentation on the topic of &#8220;Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) in collaboration with private sector&#8221; at a seminar entitled &#8220;Opportunities for SMEs in defence equipment manufacturing&#8221; here on Friday.

He told the participants of the seminar that the total value of the training aircraft likely to be exported to Saudi Arabia comes to $40m.

Later, he told Dawn that Pakistan was close to formally signing the deal with Riyadh to export Super Mashaq aircraft indigenously built at PAC, Kamra.

Apart from exporting the training aircraft to Oman and Saudi Arabia, he said while making the presentation, Islamabad, PAC was already in the process of negotiating export deals with some six countries to provide them PAC&#8217;s indigenously built products.

The likely export deal with Saudi Arabia would come in addition to a similar contract under which Riyadh was provided drones.

He said his organization was taking care of the repair and maintenance of the aircraft and other equipments of the Pakistan Air Force.

&#8220;Hundred percent repair and maintenance of PAF&#8217;s jets and equipment is being done at the PAC, Kamra making huge savings for the country,&#8221; said Air Commodore Saadiq.

He explained the history, activities and functioning of PAC in addition to its role in contributing to the country&#8217;s exports and promoting local vendors involved in manufacturing defence related equipments.

He also dwelt at length on different products and systems being indigenously built by the PAC, Kamra and their performance particularly the Audio Video Tape Recording System installed in the fighter jets to monitor flight operations.

Earlier, Air Commodore Masood Malik, member policy, planning and development of the Defence Export Promotion Organization (Depo) in his presentation on &#8220;contribution of private sector in defence export&#8221; said that Pakistan&#8217;s public and private sector involved in defence equipment manufacturing stood great prospects to capture due share in the international market.

Pakistan&#8217;s defence exports stood at about $100m in the last financial year getting improved from $50m two years back, he added.

Mr Malik said that the country could easily lift its defence exports to $250m even if it managed to take only one per cent of the total volume of the defence exports recorded in the region.

Replying to a question he said that Pakistan&#8217;s defence sector&#8217;s exports were higher than those recorded by India last year.

India&#8217;s defence exports, he claimed, stood at around $60m last year against.

Depo, he added, was concentrating to export non-traditional products to the traditional markets. Briefly touching upon certain defence export deals he said air launched weapon system was being exported to Sri Lanka. In addition to that, he added, Pakistan&#8217;s public and private sector involved in defence equipment manufacturing was exporting certain other items to six different countries.

Apart from the vintage and sporting guns manufactured at the tribal town of Darra Adamkhel, Pakistan is also exporting uniforms to certain Middle Eastern countries. According to him, certain other countries, too, had recently shown interest in Pakistani defence equipment.

Earlier, he told newsmen that country&#8217;s defence equipment manufacturing sector was improving and was eying to improve the level of its exports to the Middle East and concentrate more on the markets of Africa.

Attaching extra importance to the country&#8217;s private sector involved in defence equipment manufacturing, Mr Malik said that the defence export strategy (of Depo) could not complete without involving the private sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Imran Khan

pakistani super mashaqs in royal oman air force

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RaptorRX707 said:


> Old pictures but great progress. Refreshing memories.



I dont know what on earth is stoppin GoP from investing more on R&D ! im sure Raad can be converted into a selp propelled armoured mortar vehicle ... like the german wiesel!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ziaulislam

we in past have hit 200 million but due to terrorism , our exports in defense sector were hit badly


----------



## Nishan_101

By the Grace of Almighty ALLAH, we have been able to achieve this at PAC:





And INSHA ALLAH in very near future we are going to achieve this without any help from others.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## The SC

AUz said:


> Pakistan's Defense Industry is maturing up Mashallah... Hope IDEAS 2012 proves to be a huge success
> 
> 
> You never know ... Pakistan might get some orders for JF-17 Thunder at IDEAS 2012



Pakistan has already some very serious orders for JF-17 and Alkhalid Tank, and the customers are waiting for Pakistan own orders to be filled first than it will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VelocuR

*Mohafiz APC*



> The above shown APC is being used by Pakistan Armed Forces. The Muhafiz Armed Personnel carrier could be a very good option for the counter Terrorist. It has already been exported to Iraq. It is the Pakistan&#8217;s first indigenous APC. Pakistan Heavy Industries of Taxila in 1992 started the Production of APCs, the preparation of Armoured Personnel Carrier Vehicles were started in 1999. Next step of this factory is making a infantry Fighting Vehicle IFV version of the AL-TALHA, that will known as AL-HAMZA.



*Otokar Akrep Light Jeep in use of Pakistan*








> Otokar Akrep Light Jeep was first delivered to the Turkish Army in 1997. The Cobra is a wheeled armoured Vehicle developed by Turkish firm Otokar, using some components from the American HMMVEE. The Cobra vehicle can perform various roles including: Armoured Personnel Carrier, Anti-Tank Vehicle, Ground Surveillance Radar Vehicle, Forward Observation Vehicle, Armoured Ambulance, Armoured Command Post, turreted vehicle for 12.7mm machine gun, 20mmcannon, anti-tank missiles or surface-to-air missiles.
> Cobra can be used as an amphibious vehicle in combat. Turkish Naval Forces is now looking for a new amphibious vehicle and Otokar Cobra is listed amongst the candidates for acquisitions.
> 
> Operators of Otokar Akrep Light Jeep:
> § Azerbaijan
> § Bangladesh
> § Bahrain
> § Georgia
> § Kazakhstan
> § Maldives
> § Nigeria
> § Slovenia
> § Turkey
> § United Arab Emirates
> *§ Pakistan *
> 
> *Pakistan Army`s newly inducted armored vehicle bought from turkey. *Turkey has delivered 1,260 of Otokar Akrep Light Jeep to Pakistan. it is still in development at HIT industries texla with the co-efforts of Turkey. Due to Good relations between Pakistan and Turkey, deal between both them is going huge. Pakistan is looking forward to have some more units of Otokar Akrep Light Jeep.



No idea if it is true of newest Otokar Jeep.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

great work everyone specially Raptor, Imran, Nishan 
many thanks for your contribution.
this thread can serve as a fresh information pool for our defence & security related products and answer some basic questions to people who are genuinely interested to know more than 2 liners in the news papers and news channels that are more interested in political mug slinging.

a short presentation of Pakistani drones

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3VcUVimSh8

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mav3rick

Irfan Baloch said:


> great work everyone specially Raptor, Imran, Nishan
> many thanks for your contribution.
> this thread can serve as a fresh information pool for our defence & security related products and answer some basic questions to people who are genuinely interested to know more than 2 liners in the news papers and news channels that are more interested in political mug slinging.
> 
> a short presentation of Pakistani drones
> 
> Rise Pakistan - Drones - Made in Pakistan - YouTube



Thanks Irfan. Is there a longer version with details? And any updates on the possibility of a UCAV (Burraq?) being unveiled at IDEAS 2012 as Burraq was supposed to be operational in 2012?

By the way are general citizens allowed entry on the last days as was the case in previous exhibitions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Good going Pakistan. But I don't know why PAK is not going for indigenous conventional missile development like Air-air and surface-air missiles. Apart from funding I don't think PAK will have any problem with technical know how.



Nishan_101 said:


> By the Grace of Almighty ALLAH, we have been able to achieve this at PAC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And INSHA ALLAH in very near future we are going to achieve this without any help from others.



Brother, is PAC developing a new light trainer?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

RaptorRX707 said:


> *Mohafiz APC*
> 
> 
> 
> *Otokar Akrep Light Jeep in use of Pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea if it is true of newest Otokar Jeep.



Can you post the source because ......



> Pakistan Army`s newly inducted armored vehicle bought from turkey. Turkey has delivered 1,260 of Otokar Akrep Light Jeep to Pakistan. *it is still in development at HIT industries texla with the co-efforts of Turkey.*
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...ional-defence-nov-7-11-a-3.html#ixzz1yd1UjpQy



If its true does that mean we are getting it with TOT.


----------



## Imran Khan

*pakistani Anza Mk II missile of the Royal Malaysia Army *

















Anza Mk II of the Royal Malaysia Army (photo : Militaryphotos)

The contract has an overall value of some RM80 million ($21.3 million). This includes RM30.8 million for a quantity of Baktar Shikan anti-tank missile weapon systems and RM48.6 million for a quantity of Anza Mk II shoulder-launched low-altitude surface-to-air missile (SAM) systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Imran Khan

*
pakistani BAKTER SHIKEN anti tank guided missile for Royal Malaysian Army (RMA) special forces
*






Malaysian 'Adnan' IFV armed with 'Baktar Shikan' ATGM.

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...y-industry-muslim-world-22.html#ixzz1ydGDemzT








Baktar Shikan anti tank guided weapon installed on ACV-300 tracked vehicle (photo : Perajurit)

Malaysia expects to receive later this year anti-tank and manportable air-defence systems ordered from Pakistan to equip the Royal Malaysian Army (RMA) special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Windjammer

*Sri Lanka Shopping For Pakistan Made Weapons.*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## VelocuR

mjnaushad said:


> Can you post the source because ......
> 
> If its true does that mean we are getting it with TOT.



Anyone will enlight this news- Pakistan Miltary: Otokar Akrep Light Jeep in use of Pakistan

See the lists (updates you will find Okotar)- Pakistan Ministry of Defence (21c)

It is very accurate data, it seem correct. 



> *Title: Pakistan Ministry of Defence*
> 
> 
> Pakistan (Farrfin) - February 5, 2011 10:19 PM (GMT)
> Key Personnel
> 
> Politicians
> Minister of Defence: Ahmad Mukhtar
> Minister of Defence Production: Abdul Qayyum Khan Jatoi
> 
> Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee
> Chairman, Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee: Khalid Shameem Wynne
> Chief of Army Staff: General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani
> Chief of Air Force Staff: Air Chief Marshal Rao Qamar Suleman
> Chief of Naval Staff: Admiral Noman Bashir
> 
> Military Advisers
> Military Secretary to the Prime Minister: Lieutenant-General Mohsin Kamal
> 
> Military Intelligence
> Director General of Military Intelligence: Major General Naushad Ahmed Kayani
> Director General of Air Force Intelligence: Air Vice-Marshal Hafeez Ullah
> Director General of Naval Intelligence: Rear-Admiral Waseem Akram
> 
> Budget
> Budget and Procurements of the Armed Forces of Pakistan
> 
> Pakistan (Farrfin) - February 6, 2011 09:04 AM (GMT)
> Pakistan Army
> 
> *Total Active Manpower: 550,000
> Total Reserve Personnel: 500,000*
> 
> Chief of Army Staff: General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani
> 
> *Main Battle Tanks*
> 450 Al-Khalid
> 320 T-80UD
> 300 Type 85-IIAP
> 400 Al-Zarrar
> 400 Type 69-II
> 500 Type 63
> 1,200 Type 59 (In Storage)
> 
> *Armoured Personnel Carriers/Infantry Fighting Vehicles*
> 200 Hamza IFV
> 149 Al-Fahd IFV
> 800 Talha APC
> 500 Sa'ad APC
> 1,600 M113 APC
> 120 BTR-20 APC
> 1,260 Otokar Akrep Light Jeep
> 200 Al Qaswa Logistical Vehicle
> 200 M88 Armoured Recovery Vehicle
> 
> *Armoured Bridging Vehicles*
> 400 M60A1 Armoured Vehicle Launched Bridge
> 400 M48 Armoured Vehicle Launched Bridge
> 
> *Self-Propelled Artillery*
> 60 M110
> 200 M109A2
> 350 M109A4
> 115 M109A5
> 90 NORINCO SH1
> 
> *Multiple Launch Rocket System*
> ?? A-100
> ?? KRL-21
> 
> *Towed Artillery*
> 28 M115
> 30 MKEK Panter
> 148 M198
> 144 M114
> 30 M59
> 410 Type 59-1
> 490 Type 54
> 200 Type 60
> 115 M56
> 216 M101
> 200 Type 56
> 
> *Aircraft*
> 39 AH-1F/S Cobra
> 9 UH-60M (attack variant)
> 
> 30 Aérospatiale SA 330 Puma
> 2 Cessna Citation Bravo
> 2 Aero Commander 840
> 85 Mi-17 (+28 to be delivered Q1 2012)
> 19 Bell 206 Jet Ranger
> 45 Bell 407
> 21 Bell 412
> 40 UH-1 Huey
> 10 Eurocopter AS350
> 25 Aérospatiale SA 330 Puma
> 
> *Special Service Group*
> Total Manpower: 7,000 [SIC]
> Commanding Officer: Major General Farrukh Bashir
> 
> The members of the Special Service Group are Pakistan's primary special operations forces, designed to carry out similar operations as the US Green Berets or the British SAS.
> 
> Pakistan (Farrfin) - February 7, 2011 09:57 PM (GMT)
> *Pakistan Air Force*
> 
> *Total Active Manpower: 65,000
> Total Reserve Personnel: 10,000*
> 
> Chief of Air Staff: Air Chief Marshal Rao Qamar Suleman
> 
> Combat Aircraft
> *30 JF-17 Thunder (250-300 to be delivered)*
> 63 F-16 Fighting Falcon (45 F-16A/B Block 15, 18 F-16C/D Block 52+ - Note that F-16A/B Block 15 variant will be upgraded to F-16C/D Block 52+ standard)
> 121 Dassault Mirage III
> 60 Dassault Mirage 5
> 192 Chengdu F-7 Skybolt
> 41 Nanchang A-5
> 
> *Transport Aircraft*
> 1 Airbus A310 (VIP Transport)
> 1 Cessna Citation V (VIP Transport)
> 2 Gulf Stream IV (VIP Transport)
> 1 Embraer Phenom (VIP Transport [3 to be delivered]
> 
> 1 C-12 Huron
> 12 C-130 Hercules
> 4 CASA CN-235
> 2 Harbin Y-12
> 1 Saab 2000
> 
> *Aerial Refuelling*
> 3 Il-78 (1 to be delivered from Ukraine)
> 
> Helicopters
> 8 Mi-17
> 15 Alouette III
> 
> *Special Mission Aircraft*
> 3 Dassault Falcon 20 [Electronic Warfare variant]
> 2 Saab 2000 Erieye (2 to be delivered) [AEW&C]
> 1 Shaanxi ZDK-03 [AEW&C]
> 
> 
> *Unmanned Aerial Vehicles*
> 25 SELEX Galileo Falco
> 
> 
> Special Service Wing
> Total Manpower: 1,000 [SIC]
> Commanding Officer: Group Captain Sohail Ahmed
> 
> The 312th Special Service Wing is an independent special operations division of the Pakistan Air Force. They are trained to carry out missions such as unconventional warfare, special reconnaissance, sabotage, raids, counter-terrorism operations, counter-proliferation operations, VIP protection, combat search and rescue and information and intelligence gathering.
> 
> Pakistan (Farrfin) - February 8, 2011 09:57 PM (GMT)
> *Pakistan Navy
> 
> Total Active Manpower: 24,000
> Total Reserve Personnel: 5,000*
> 
> Chief of Naval Staff: Admiral Noman Bashir
> 
> *Frigates*
> 3 F-22P Zulfiquar class frigate (1 under construction, to be delivered Q2 2012)
> 6 Tariq class (British Type 21 frigate)
> 
> *Guided Missile*
> 1 Alamgir class (Oliver Hazard Perry class)
> 
> *Mine Hunters*
> 3 Eridan class
> 
> *Missile Boats*
> 2 Jalalat class
> 
> 
> TBC...
> 
> *Pakistan Marines
> 
> Total Active Manpower:
> Total Reserve Personnel:
> 
> 
> Special Service Group Navy*
> 
> Total Active Manpower:
> Total Reserve Personnel:
> 
> Pakistan (Farrfin) - February 8, 2011 10:03 PM (GMT)
> Pakistan National Command Authority
> 
> *Nuclear Stockpile*
> 105 Warheads [VSIC]
> 
> The National Command Authority is an agency of the Pakistan Government charged with exercising command and control over Pakistan's nuclear deterrent and supervising Pakistan's nuclear programme. It is chaired by the Prime Minister, with Lieutenant General Khalid Kidwai acting as his deputy.
> 
> *Ballistic Missiles*
> 
> Pakistan (X) - June 23, 2011 08:02 PM (GMT)
> Military Precautions - Karachi Earthquake
> 
> *[Secret - SIC]*
> 
> Special Service Group (SSG) and Special Service Wing are on high alert to respond (namely counter-terrorism) to any serious security threats in the affected region.
> 
> Security at Paradise Point nuclear reactors (located in Karachi) increased. Reactors (luckily) are not believed to have been damaged by the earthquakes.
> 
> *[Top Secret - VSIC]*
> 
> National Command Authority is on high alert for counter-value strikes in event of threat to Pakistani security by any unscrupulous rivals.
> 
> Pakistan (X) - June 27, 2011 02:37 AM (GMT)
> Communique from President Zardari to Ministry of Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

I would like to share some information about our private sector enterprises that are producing Drones for both the military and civilian use. Integrated Dynamics is one of those companies that has American and Europeans in its customer base






following is the company disclaimer



> INTEGRATED DYNAMICS provides design, consultancy and turn-key project commissioning for Unmanned Autonomous Vehicle (UAV) systems. We can assist you from the ground up in the rapid completion of your project from the conceptual stage to actual proto type flight tests in the shortest possible time.
> 
> INTEGRATED DYNAMICS is a full supply source for everything you need to get a UAV/RPV project in the air including Platforms, Flight control systems, C4I systems, Data links, Payloads, Ground Support Equipment, We also provide a full line of accessories such as Ground Support Equipment (GSE), APU's, Starters, Battery management systems, and Launch and Recovery systems.
> 
> Our new &#8216;Civilian UAV&#8217; systems are designed for electronic news gathering, police surveillance, border and coastal patrol requiring no more than two crew members to operate.
> 
> We are also offering &#8216;Airframes Only&#8217; for most of our field-proven and tested UAV designs to assist research and experimental work across the globe in specialised UAV applications.
> _Export restrictions apply. The sale of certain products is subject to an end-user certification and approval by the Government of Pakistan and DEPO (Defence Export Promotion Organization)__._



INTEGRATED DYNAMICS :: A Complete UAV Solution Provider

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

more from Integrated dynamics

A target Drone










Recon drone










from News Archives





last but not least
some more drones and other accessories and auxiliaries that come with the drone goodie package












Ground control systems






&#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1740; &#1740;&#1729; &#1662;&#1608;&#1587;&#1657; &#1705;&#1578;&#1746; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1726;&#1578;&#1585;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1575; &#1576;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1746; &#1711;&#1740; &#1608;&#1740;&#1587;&#1746; &#1570;&#1662; &#1604;&#1608;&#1711; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1578;&#1740;&#1587;&#1740; &#1578;&#1608;&#1681; &#1670;&#1705;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Imran Khan

ok so can i make database of Pakistan defense manufactures web pages websites ?

so many new webs and tons of new products found by me today 

look example 
National Radio & Telecom Corporation - Pakistan


National Radio Telecommunication Corporation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Can somebody confirm the Cobra jeep purchase?


----------



## Imran Khan

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Can somebody confirm the Cobra jeep purchase?




The Cobra family of light armoured vehicles is manufactured by Otokar Otobus Karoseri Sanayi in Turkey. The Cobra designs incorporate the mechanical components of the HMMWV vehicle from AM General of the USA.

Five Cobra vehicles were delivered to the Turkish Army in 1997. Cobra vehicles are in production and in service with the Turkish Army and three have been delivered to the Maldives. *There are reports that it has also been exported to Algeria, Bahrain, Nigeria, Pakistan and the United Arab Emirates.*

Cobra Light Armoured Vehicle - Army Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nishan_101

Windjammer said:


> *Sri Lanka Shopping For Pakistan Made Weapons.*


 
Is this the new APC or not in light brown color. I Think they should also produce it in a four door for military transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

RaptorRX707 said:


> Anyone will enlight this news- Pakistan Miltary: Otokar Akrep Light Jeep in use of Pakistan
> 
> See the lists (updates you will find Okotar)- Pakistan Ministry of Defence (21c)
> 
> It is very accurate data, it seem correct.



I highly doubt it, the link is to a blog which states Pakistan bought more than 1,200 Cobra's from Turkey, maybe any Turkish member like Cabatli can confirm if whether or not this is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Desert Fox said:


> I highly doubt it, the link is to a blog which states Pakistan bought more than 1,200 Cobra's from Turkey, maybe any Turkish member like Cabatli can confirm if whether or not this is true.



yup we would have seen their pictures in the anti-terrorist operations. we can actually really use these vehicles because what we got now in the form of lighter platforms is the Japanese civilian vehicles that are no more than a tin can and stand no chance against the BLA and TTP attacks even a small arms fire is enough to destroy it and cause casualties.

all the soldiers are exposed anyway so even Ak47s are enough to cause deaths and injuries

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

Irfan Baloch said:


> more from Integrated dynamics
> 
> A target Drone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1740; &#1740;&#1729; &#1662;&#1608;&#1587;&#1657; &#1705;&#1578;&#1746; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1726;&#1578;&#1585;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1575; &#1576;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1746; &#1711;&#1740; &#1608;&#1740;&#1587;&#1746; &#1570;&#1662; &#1604;&#1608;&#1711; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1578;&#1740;&#1587;&#1740; &#1578;&#1608;&#1681; &#1670;&#1705;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;


 
None of this being used by FC in sensitive areas for counter insurgency or counter terrorism,or so many succesful ambushes by terrorists could have been avoided

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Irfan sir, I have seen this many times, how long we can change this silly trucks to more armored vehicles in order to protect our soldiers effectively.

We hate this Toyota/Mitsubishi trucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

RaptorRX707 said:


> Irfan sir, I have seen this many times, how long we can change this silly trucks to more armored vehicles in order to protect our soldiers effectively.
> 
> We hate this Toyota/Mitsubishi trucks.



its not just the looks

using these vehicles in war time is a scandal
its like giving TTP and BLA a duck shoot opportunity

its a false economy to save some money from buying better armoured troops transport and in the process loose both men and and these flimsy civilian vehicles. 

the cost of low morale, failure of mission and giving a boost to the terrorists is just another thing which planners must consider and act quickly to ratify this issue.

even our own Mohafiz vehicle is better than these Japanese trucks and can at least give protection from small arms fire and shrapnel.

well lets leave this discussion for an appropriate thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

Is Bakhtar Shikan improved version of Hongjian-8L?


----------



## Kompromat

sandy_3126 said:


> Is Bakhtar Shikan improved version of Hongjian-8L?



Hybrid of HJ-9 & TOW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

sandy_3126 said:


> Is Bakhtar Shikan improved version of Hongjian-8L?



yup,
belongs to the same family and is based on the actual product and then improved since buying the licence production of its parent system


----------



## farhan_9909

ther was a test of ATGM in 2010 dec

news reported that instead of wire guided it has automatic guidence and has a greater range..

and as we all know 2nd gen ATGM are wire guided

and 3rd gen are automatic guided such as the MMR etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*During a joint exercise, the participating Turkish soldiers check out an array of Pakistan made Weapons and supporting systems.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MilSpec

Windjammer said:


> *During a joint exercise, the participating Turkish soldiers check out an array of Pakistan made Weapons and supporting systems.*



Which is the first rifle?looks impressive



Irfan Baloch said:


> yup,
> belongs to the same family and is based on the actual product and then improved since buying the licence production of its parent system



Finally got a chance too read up on it, good job guys, it's a very impressive system!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

sandy_3126 said:


> Which is the first rifle?looks impressive



Not really sure, PK-8 or PSR-90, perhaps IB can shed some light on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*From an older POF Brochure.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

*National Radio Telecommunication Corporation*












National Radio and Telecommunication Corporation (NRTC) is a World-Class telecommunication and electronic equipment manufacturer. We have built our business around our ability to offer creative and tailored solutions worldwide, providing the best total value while building premier customer relationships.

Since 1965, NRTC has been a highly stable and reliable partner for customers who require high-tech communication equipment and solutions. Our success comes from the innovative value proposition we bring to electronic manufacturing. Proof of its uniqueness is in our enviable track record for decades.

At NRTC, we build lasting relationships with our customers through provisioning of quality solutions and unparalleled 24x7 support based upon commitment and dedication.








To provide our customers world class quality telecommunication equipment which meets all their operational requirements, in time, at affordable costs. User&#8217;s satisfaction is our top priority in the process chain, from receipt of raw material, through manufacturing and delivery, till final acceptance.






* 
quality policy *

Our mission is based on Unique Solutions through Innovation, at NRTC; we work for our customers to achieve this for both new and evolving product requirements.

At NRTC, We Meet Challenging Demands and excel in Competition by

- Continuous up-gradation and use of innovative concepts/ state of the art tools.
- Designing for Testing, Manufacturing, Process and Experiment.
- Continuous investment in testing equipment and skills enhancement for product development.




*our capabilities *
With its highly skilled design Team equipped with state of the art test equipment and development tools, our R&D is working on modern technologies and designing of wide array of complex telecom equipment, systems and solutions; which include:

- Communication Security Solutions
- Backbone Communication Solutions (microwave line of sight Systems)
- Total communication system solutions according to customers' needs
- Software Defined Radio System
- Integrated Land Mobile Radio Systems
- Customized Software Applications Development
- Switching equipment (TDM and IP based)
- Optical Communication Products




*
our products*

















National Radio & Telecom Corporation - Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*POF EYE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

*Institute of Optronics (IOP)*



















Ministry of Defence Production - Government of Pakistan

*
Armament Research & Development Establishment (ARDE)
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alimobin memon

Now that pakistan has indigenous NV production facility why doesn't the infantry get them why only SSG or special forces?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

heyy guys..

the depo site is updated

and has fcking huge amount of info regarding private arms firms in pak..

kindly check it out guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

RaptorRX707 said:


> Irfan sir, I have seen this many times, how long we can change this silly trucks to more armored vehicles in order to protect our soldiers effectively.
> 
> We hate this Toyota/Mitsubishi trucks.



Armour protection aside, why are the unit numbers and symbols hidden?

I understand that it is done during wartime with a country, but against TTP? No real dis-advantage or anything, but just saying.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

nuclearpak said:


> Armour protection aside, why are the unit numbers and symbols hidden?
> 
> I understand that it is done during wartime with a country, but against TTP? No real dis-advantage or anything, but just saying.




standard operating procedure
even when on military exercises
the formation signs and unit identifications are kept hidden.

its not just TTP, look at this practice in more than one dimension. 

military planning depends on intelligence.
Any hostile entity would love to know what unit/ brigade or corps is deployed where (& where its not at the moment) .. its a process of elimination.(think over it what I mean and come back if you dont get it).

slapping a bit of mud on the signage, being blunt and dismissive to the inquisitive minds on the road, and keeping the chatter short & guarded are the rules of the day, whether its an exercise, deployment against a "regular" army or a group of terrorists like TTP.


there is an age old maxim back in the British Raj days, "loose lips ... sink Ships"

if a specific Independent brigade (for example) is not in (say) SharakGar sector, then there is no need to make an announcement to "others" that hey, we are in Lundi Kotal at the moment. which means that someone else is having to cover for us and is thus stretched out.




TTP has faced off with Pak Army for about 10 years now so i guess it deserves a bit more consideration rather than overlooking the hard-wired practices and procedures that distinguishes army from the rest of institutions like WAPDA, Railways, Police and Customs (what a pleasant thought eh?)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mjnaushad

Irfan Baloch said:


> its not just the looks
> 
> using these vehicles in war time is a scandal
> its like giving TTP and BLA a duck shoot opportunity
> 
> its a false economy to save some money from buying better armoured troops transport and in the process loose both men and and these flimsy civilian vehicles.
> 
> the cost of low morale, failure of mission and giving a boost to the terrorists is just another thing which planners must consider and act quickly to ratify this issue.
> 
> even our own Mohafiz vehicle is better than these Japanese trucks and can at least give protection from small arms fire and shrapnel.
> 
> well lets leave this discussion for an appropriate thread.



Instead of going outside I always wanted mohafiz to be main stay for PA light transport.....But Muhafiz still need improvements... In lal Mosque operation I heard a PKM bullet penetrated front mirror. I started a thread long ago on this vehicle but i think this project is scrap
http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-army/48485-new-vehicle-tested-hit.html?highlight=
http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-army/48485-new-vehicle-tested-hit.html?highlight=

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

mjnaushad said:


> Instead of going outside I always wanted mohafiz to be main stay for PA light transport.....But Muhafiz still need improvements... In lal Mosque operation I heard a PKM bullet penetrated front mirror. I started a thread long ago on this vehicle but i think this project is scrap
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-army/48485-new-vehicle-tested-hit.html?highlight=
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-army/48485-new-vehicle-tested-hit.html?highlight=



I think that vehicle at 0:50 of the video would be handed over to police/ paramilitary.. guess I have seen it somewhere. doesnt look very stable and has high centre of gravity and seems prone to tripping. 
but looking at what we got at the moment, anything will do... Mohafiz is a first step.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Irfan Baloch said:


> standard operating procedure
> even when on military exercises
> the formation signs and unit identifications are kept hidden.
> 
> its not just TTP, look at this practice in more than one dimension.
> 
> military planning depends on intelligence.
> Any hostile entity would love to know what unit/ brigade or corps is deployed where (& where its not at the moment) .. its a process of elimination.(think over it what I mean and come back if you dont get it).
> 
> slapping a bit of mud on the signage, being blunt and dismissive to the inquisitive minds on the road, and keeping the chatter short & guarded are the rules of the day, whether its an exercise, deployment against a "regular" army or a group of terrorists like TTP.
> 
> 
> there is an age old maxim back in the British Raj days, "loose lips ... sink Ships"
> 
> if a specific Independent brigade (for example) is not in (say) SharakGar sector, then there is no need to make an announcement to "others" that hey, we are in Lundi Kotal at the moment. which means that someone else is having to cover for us and is thus stretched out.



Looks like i made the low level TTP for fools then (wrongly).

They seem to be well familiar with the formation signs and unit numbers then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fracker

Just gone through whole thread I really loved to see ARMY in progress... 

Also, a guy said something about drones, I do agree with him that if Pakistan has so many types of Drones why they dont use it to petrol Pakistani boarders or even some key civil units use it to petrol city areas in case of something is expected. This can be very good for Pakistan Army and civil defense to improve security situation inside Pakistan.


----------



## fatman17

*Research Focus: The Pakistani Defense Industry to 2016*


Pakistan is a major non-NATO ally of the US and a significant collaborator with China in the area of defense development. The annual increases in the Pakistani defense budget are largely due to the country&#8217;s long-standing territorial dispute with neighboring India and the internal instability caused by radical terrorist groups. Furthermore, the country receives substantial military aid from the US for its participation in the &#8216;war on terror&#8217;, which is used to procure advanced fighter jets and missile systems.

Over the forecast period Pakistan is expected to make procurements in areas such as submarines and submarine technology, drones for attack-grade unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), surveillance equipment and satellites for ground monitoring, fighter jets and associated support systems, air-to-air missile systems, attack helicopters and engines for the development of aerial refueling aircraft.

Pakistan has been subjected to more than 5,000 terrorist attacks in the past five years, which have not only resulted in the death of many civilians, but have also adversely affected the country&#8217;s economy as several foreign companies have ceased operations and new ones are reluctant to establish new business.

Historically, US defense firms have entered the Pakistani defense industry through government initiated foreign military sales. Furthermore, Pakistan promotes the joint development of defense systems, which has resulted in a number of joint ventures with Chinese and German companies in areas such as submarines, trainer aircraft, fighter jets and UAVs.



nuclearpak said:


> Armour protection aside, why are the unit numbers and symbols hidden?
> 
> I understand that it is done during wartime with a country,* but against TTP? No real dis-advantage or anything, but just saying*.



its for other intell agencies (US/INDIA/AFGHAN) who want to know which formations are involved in the WoT and internal security.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## regular

Don't know if there will be any big procurement order by Pakistan from the West during the ideas 2012..........


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan must explore joint defence production*


PAKISTAN and Malaysia have agreed for further promotion of close cooperation in areas of defence and defence production, a step that would go a long way to the advantage of the two countries. The agreement was reached at the conclusion of 10th Pakistan-Malaysia Joint Committee of Defence Cooperation meeting in Islamabad, which will add new dimension to the existing relationship. 

Pakistan certainly has the infrastructure and trained manpower not only to meet the defence requirements of Malaysia but also undertake joint ventures. Aeronautical complex at Kamra, Heavy rebuild factories, Karachi dockyard and Wah Ordnance Factories are not only meeting the country&#8217;s defence requirements but also exporting their products to several countries. Joint defence production with Malaysia or other countries would not only provide them access to new technologies but also the products from Pakistan would be less expensive and it would be dependable source of supplies. Over a period of time Pakistan&#8217;s defence industry has grown into well-established units, and has developed the potential to export defence equipment to friendly states and international markets. Pak&#8211;Malaysian Defence Cooperation dates back to early 1959, when Malaysian Armed Forces personnel started receiving military training in establishments/institutions in Pakistan. An MoU on defence cooperation was signed during the visit of Pakistan&#8217;s Prime Minister in August 1997. The two countries regularly participate in each other&#8217;s Exhibitions and Exercises such as Malaysia&#8217;s Defence Services Asia Exhibition (DSA), Langkawi International Maritime and Air Show (LIMA) and Pakistan&#8217;s AMAN Exercises. So both the countries can build on the existing relationship and reach agreements in defence production fields which would be to their mutual advantage and also enhance linkages in various other fields. Not only Malaysia, but we would suggest that our defence production establishments should also reach out to other Islamic countries and offer them to meet their needs at competitive prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

will the civilians be allowed to visit IDEAS


----------



## SurvivoR

I wanted at least 2 passes please!


----------



## amardeep mishra

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan must explore joint defence production*
> 
> 
> PAKISTAN and Malaysia have agreed for further promotion of close cooperation in areas of defence and defence production, a step that would go a long way to the advantage of the two countries. The agreement was reached at the conclusion of 10th Pakistan-Malaysia Joint Committee of Defence Cooperation meeting in Islamabad, which will add new dimension to the existing relationship.
> 
> Pakistan certainly has the infrastructure and trained manpower not only to meet the defence requirements of Malaysia but also undertake joint ventures. Aeronautical complex at Kamra, Heavy rebuild factories, Karachi dockyard and Wah Ordnance Factories are not only meeting the country&#8217;s defence requirements but also exporting their products to several countries. Joint defence production with Malaysia or other countries would not only provide them access to new technologies but also the products from Pakistan would be less expensive and it would be dependable source of supplies. Over a period of time Pakistan&#8217;s defence industry has grown into well-established units, and has developed the potential to export defence equipment to friendly states and international markets. Pak&#8211;Malaysian Defence Cooperation dates back to early 1959, when Malaysian Armed Forces personnel started receiving military training in establishments/institutions in Pakistan. An MoU on defence cooperation was signed during the visit of Pakistan&#8217;s Prime Minister in August 1997. The two countries regularly participate in each other&#8217;s Exhibitions and Exercises such as Malaysia&#8217;s Defence Services Asia Exhibition (DSA), Langkawi International Maritime and Air Show (LIMA) and Pakistan&#8217;s AMAN Exercises. So both the countries can build on the existing relationship and reach agreements in defence production fields which would be to their mutual advantage and also enhance linkages in various other fields. Not only Malaysia, but we would suggest that our defence production establishments should *also reach out to other Islamic countries *and offer them to meet their needs at competitive prices.



WHY DOES everything comes about islamic in pakistan...anyways,coming to the actual point,what exactly in terms of technology is pakistan supplying to malaysia?


----------



## amardeep mishra

btw,nice to know that pakistan exports some of it's derived weapons to other countries...anyways,what is the status of radar systems in pakistan?


----------



## Kompromat

amardeep mishra said:


> WHY DOES everything comes about *islamic in pakistan*...anyways,coming to the actual point,what exactly in terms of technology is pakistan supplying to malaysia?



Because they are directly proportionate to each other. All other Muslim countries share things in common and they will always be counted in every business deal. Malaysia is our valued customer and a brotherly Muslim country which has supported Pakistan all along. Having JVs with them will vastly improve our defense industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## razgriz19

amardeep mishra said:


> WHY DOES everything comes about islamic in pakistan...anyways,coming to the actual point,what exactly in terms of technology is pakistan supplying to malaysia?



brotherhood.
you may not understand that though.


----------



## farhan_9909

amardeep mishra said:


> btw,nice to know that pakistan exports some of it's derived weapons to other countries...anyways,what is the status of radar systems in pakistan?



Derived?

POF supplies G3 to over 47 countries(including your vary neighbour nepal)

to malaysia
Anza mkII and MKIII
baktar shiken
as well as APC(baktar shiken mounted over)

many such other small arms

and in ideas 2012 expect more orders

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

farhan_9909 said:


> Derived?
> 
> POF supplies G3 to over 47 countries(including your vary neighbour nepal)
> 
> to malaysia
> Anza mkII and MKIII
> baktar shiken
> as well as APC(baktar shiken mounted over)
> 
> many such other small arms
> 
> and in ideas 2012 expect more orders




POF supplies G3>> Heckler and Koch (german)


Anza mkII>> QW-1 MANPADS (Chinese) 
and MKIII >> QW-2 MANPADS (Chinese) 
baktar shiken >> HJ-8 or Hongjian-8 (Chinese)

Hence derived!


----------



## farhan_9909

sandy_3126 said:


> POF supplies G3>> Heckler and Koch (german)
> 
> 
> Anza mkII>> QW-1 MANPADS (Chinese)
> and MKIII >> QW-2 MANPADS (Chinese)
> baktar shiken >> HJ-8 or Hongjian-8 (Chinese)
> 
> Hence derived!



G3A3/4

many more weapons are exported malaysia as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

farhan_9909 said:


> Derived?
> 
> POF supplies G3 to over 47 countries(including your vary neighbour nepal)
> 
> to malaysia
> Anza mkII and MKIII
> baktar shiken
> as well as APC(baktar shiken mounted over)
> 
> many such other small arms
> 
> and in ideas 2012 expect more orders


 
Although in current scenario we all expects that *KRL* would have joined with the Institute of Optronics to produce IR-Laser Sensor for Anti Tank wepaons as well as for Guided rockets that can also be produced. More over they can look towards a truely creating their own weapons systems like:

*1. Anti Tank weapon that have IR-Laser Sensor along with composite for lighter weight and longer range.
2. Guided rockets weapon that have IR-Laser Sensor along with composite for lighter weight and longer range.
3. SAM(MANPADs) weapon that have IR Sensor along with composite for lighter weight and longer range.
4. RAM based on SAM(MANPADs) weapon for Navy that have IR Sensor along with composite for lighter weight and longer range.
5. ASRAAM for PAF weapon that have IR Sensor along with composite for lighter weight and longer range.
6. IR-Laser guided bombs and Missiles weapon that have IR-Laser Sensor along with composite for lighter weight and longer range.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mitro

sandy_3126 said:


> POF supplies G3>> Heckler and Koch (german)
> 
> 
> Anza mkII>> QW-1 MANPADS (Chinese)
> and MKIII >> QW-2 MANPADS (Chinese)
> baktar shiken >> HJ-8 or Hongjian-8 (Chinese)
> 
> Hence derived!



Bro copy or original no mattar in war they are good weapon and build in quantity and cheap .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

nuclearpak said:


> Armour protection aside, why are the unit numbers and symbols hidden?
> 
> I understand that it is done during wartime with a country, but against TTP? No real dis-advantage or anything, but just saying.


Wartime and any active engagement, markings etc are all removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alimobin memon

Guys I have a question , I am Szabist karachi student any ideas 2012 what's idea looking from us i didnt understand well the poster that was today posted .. some ideas of students does it give us permit to enter IDEAS ?


----------



## dexter

alimobin memon said:


> Guys I have a question , I am Szabist karachi student any ideas 2012 what's idea looking from us i didnt understand well the poster that was today posted .. some ideas of students does it give us permit to enter IDEAS ?



No civilians are not allowed in IDEAS !


----------



## amardeep mishra

farhan_9909 said:


> Derived?
> 
> POF supplies G3 to over 47 countries(including your vary neighbour nepal)
> 
> to malaysia
> Anza mkII and MKIII
> baktar shiken
> as well as APC(baktar shiken mounted over)
> 
> many such other small arms
> 
> and in ideas 2012 expect more orders



well,farhan all of them are certainly NOT pakistani if you go by strict terminology of IPRs
anyways,i was talking about things with pakistani IPR sold to malaysia etc


----------



## Uchiha

WTF do gilani and zardari hav to do with this? Why is there zardari's offensive gut on the brochure's first page? And what gilani doing in front of the mic?


----------



## SQ8

Uchiha said:


> WTF do gilani and zardari hav to do with this? Why is there zardari's offensive gut on the brochure's first page? And what gilani doing in front of the mic?



The event organizers have to ensure their employment(among others)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uchiha

Oscar said:


> The event organizers have to ensure their employment(among others)


Daaayyymn


OMG WHY IS THIS THING BEGGING ME FOR TEN FRIKKING CHARACTERS, there, happy?


----------



## IHK_PK

AUz said:


> Pakistan's Defense Industry is maturing up Mashallah... Hope IDEAS 2012 proves to be a huge success
> 
> 
> You never know ... Pakistan might get some orders for JF-17 Thunder at IDEAS 2012



NOT POSSIBLE , AS EVERY ONE IS NOW WAITING FOR ITS BLOCK 2, AFTERWARDS MAY BE AND YET PAKISTAN IS/WILL BE BUSY WITH ITS LOCAL DEMAND TILL 2015/16. PLUS THE ENGINE PROBLEM WILL BE SOLVE TILL THEN.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

alimobin memon said:


> Now that pakistan has indigenous NV production facility why doesn't the infantry get them why only SSG or special forces?


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



alimobin memon said:


> Now that pakistan has indigenous NV production facility why doesn't the infantry get them why only SSG or special forces?


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



Irfan Baloch said:


> I think that vehicle at 0:50 of the video would be handed over to police/ paramilitary.. guess I have seen it somewhere. doesnt look very stable and has high centre of gravity and seems prone to tripping.
> but looking at what we got at the moment, anything will do... Mohafiz is a first step.


i have seen it once with police


----------



## Thorough Pro

sandy_3126 said:


> POF supplies G3>> Heckler and Koch (german)
> 
> 
> Anza mkII>> QW-1 MANPADS (Chinese)
> and MKIII >> QW-2 MANPADS (Chinese)
> baktar shiken  >> HJ-8 or Hongjian-8 (Chinese)
> 
> Hence derived!



So what whether derived or manufactured under liscence? A significant number of countries import made in Pakistan equipment for their defence forces unlike some other supa dupa puwa whose own defence forces prefer imported stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

expecting alot of new weapons in this def expo
because its been almost 5 years since the last expo


----------



## v9s

What if a civilian like me wants to attend the expo? I really want to go!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

v9s said:


> What if a civilian like me wants to attend the expo? I really want to go!!!!!


you cant go civilians are not allowed


----------



## MM_Haider

wasm95 said:


> you cant go civilians are not allowed



who said civilians are not allowed?? civilians can definitely attend...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

this may sound a bit odd but is their any chance of unveiling SLV design?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

SHAMK9 said:


> this may sound a bit odd but is their any chance of unveiling SLV design?



no we dont have one as of now!... don't indulge into speculations..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

aside of IDEAS Pakistan should start doing some aggressive marketing for the Weapon to be sale

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

bdslph said:


> aside of IDEAS Pakistan should start doing some aggressive marketing for the Weapon to be sale


We do!
Participation in different airshows with JF-17 is one example.
However, what must be kept in mind are the numbers PAC, HIT or other defense equipment producers have committed with Pakistan military, Domestic needs will be addressed first and exports will come afterwards!
Since Pakistan is a developing nation so expanding production facilities is not easy!

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mjnaushad

Arsalan said:


> We do!
> Participation in different airshows with JF-17 is one example.
> However, what must be kept in mind are the numbers PAC, HIT or other defense equipment producers have committed with Pakistan military, Domestic needs will be addressed first and exports will come afterwards!
> Since Pakistan is a developing nation so expanding production facilities is not easy!
> 
> regards!



POF stall can also be seen on various other defence expo... One example is London (Where unfortunately last time POF stall was closed because they breached Terms and conditions by putting a cluster bomb )

any pics so far?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

mjnaushad said:


> POF stall can also be seen on various other defence expo... One example is London (Where unfortunately last time POF stall was closed because they breached Terms and conditions by putting a cluster bomb )
> 
> any pics so far?



They used CBs in Iraq and Afghanistan but no one complained, Israel used it many a times but thats ok, POF just displayed it and stall goes off. What the F!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan_101

Will they allow that public to visit on that last day i.e: 11 Nov 2012 or not???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

mjnaushad said:


> POF stall can also be seen on various other defence expo... One example is London (Where unfortunately last time POF stall was closed because they breached Terms and conditions by putting a cluster bomb )
> 
> any pics so far?



WTF? They put a cluster bomb on display? Real LOL moment there!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mjnaushad

Icarus said:


> WTF? They put a cluster bomb on display? Real LOL moment there!



Not the bomb itself but an ad. They dont like the bombs doing collateral damage.. Funny isn't it 

Pak stall closed at London Defence Expo - thenews.com.pk



nabil_05 said:


> They used CBs in Iraq and Afghanistan but no one complained, Israel used it many a times but thats ok, POF just displayed it and stall goes off. What the F!



I know... Using it is OK... Displaying an ad is not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

wasm95 said:


> you cant go civilians are not allowed



I think the last day of expo is opened for Civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

MM_Haider said:


> no we dont have one as of now!... don't indulge into speculations..



Yes we do. The design displayed in the last expo was a previous deign of SUPARCO.
The current SLV project is in cold storage because of the shortage of funds and the decisions made by the GoP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Several foreign companies to participate in IDEAS 2012*
*KARACHI: A number of foreign companies including Rohde and Schwarz, known for wireless communications will participate in the International Defense Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2012, which will take place at Karachi Expo Centre from November 7 to 11, 2012.*

EMBRAER Defense and Security, commissioned by the Brazilian government to build a new military transport aircraft called KC-390, will also participate in IDEAS 2012. The KC-390, the latest generation of transport aircraft will be equipped with R&S M3AR airborne transceivers from Rohde and Schwarz. 

Launched in 2008, IDEAS is the only specialised defense exhibition in Southeast Asia region that brings together companies delivering cutting-edge technologies designed to meet armed forces&#8217; security challenges of the 21st century.

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2012\10\30\story_30-10-2012_pg5_8






Brazilian KC-390, will participate in IDEAS 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

* IDEAS 2012* 

EXHIBIT PROFILE

*CATEGORY A : Weapons and Ammunition - Turrets *
A.1 Air Defence Systems
A.2 Anti-to-Ground and Coastal Defence Systems
A.3 Anti-Tank / Wall Breaching Weapon Systems

A.4 Army Ordnance and Ammunition
A.5 Mortars and Mortar Ammunition
A.6 Specific Weapon Systems and Ammunition
A.7 Guns and Ammunition for Armoured Vehicles > 40 mm - Turrets
A.8 Medium Calibre Weapons and Ammunition (20 to 40 mm) - Turrets & Mounts
A.9 Small Calibre Weapon and Ammunition < 20 mm - Turrets & Mounts
A.10 Close Defence Weapons
A.11 Land Mines and Explosive Charges
A.12 Signaling and Illuminating Devices 
A.13 Igniters and Firing Mechanisms
A.14 Propellants, Explosives, Charges
A.15 Fuses, Homing Heads, Guidance Systems
A.16 Class A Sub-Assemblies and Components
A.17 Upgrading Category A equipment 
*CATEGORY B : Vehicles - Aircraft - Drones (UAV)*
B.1 Main Battle Tanks and Variants > 30 ton
B.2 Armoured Vehicles < 30 ton
B.3 Lightly Armoured and Un&#8211;armoured Vehicles 
Other vehicles - Robotic Vehicles
B.4 Aircraft - Drones (UAV)
B.5 Parachuting and Air Delivery
B.6 Vehicle Engines and Transmission Systems - Amphibious Propulsion Systems
B.7 Fuel - Lubricants &#8211; Storage &#8211; Supply
B.8 Class B Sub &#8211; Assemblies and Components
B.9 Upgrading Category B Equipment

*CATEGORY C: Battlefield Management / C4ISTAR (C4ISR + Target Acquisition)*
C1 C4I Systems
C2 Observation - Driving / Piloting - Position finding and Navigation
C3 Measuring Devices - Observation - Target Acquisition
C4 Automatic Liaison Systems - Fire-coordination Systems
C5 Military Space
C6 Military Telecommunications Networks
C7 Communications Equipment
C8 Electronics (Vetronics) - Onboard systems
C9 Detection, Information- Gathering and Identification Systems
C10 Deception and Countermeasures Equipment
C11 Electric Power Supply
C12 Cables - Fibres - Insulation
C13 Class C sub-assemblies and components
C14 Upgrading Class C equipment 

CATEGORY D: Training & Simulation - Support - Protection - Operational logistics
D1 Training - Simulation
D2 Supporting and Equipping the Man
D3 Medical Treatment - Casualty Handling - 
Hospitals - Rescue - Field hygiene
D4 Protection during Conventional Operations
D5 NRBC Protection
D6 Operational Logistics and Installations
D7 Upgrading Class D equipment

*CATEGORY E: Special Equipment: Engineer Works - Crossing - Terrain clearance - Army Participation in Homeland Security - Peacekeeping - Urban operations (MOUT)*
E1 - Engineer Field Works
E2 - Water Crossing - Diving
E3 - Bridging - Obstacle Crossing
E4 - Terrain Clearance &#8211; Explosive Ordnance Disposal
E5 - Homeland / Internal Security
E6 - Peacekeeping - Population Control - Military Operations in Urban Terrain (MOUT) Note: Humanitarian relief: see D3
E7 - Upgrading Class E equipment

*CATEGORY F: Industrial and Logistic Support*
F1 - Equipment Support and Packaging
F2 - Engineering - Manufacturing
F3 - Measuring and Testing Systems
F4 - General-use Components and Sub-Assemblies - Treatment of Materials
F5 - Upgrading Class F Equipment

CATEGORY G: Industry Sectors Involved
G1 - Trials, Measuring and Verification
G2 - Electricity, Electro-Technique, Electronics, Computing
G3 - Thermal and Electric Power
G4 - Manufacture and Industrial use of Metals, Plastics, Textiles and Composite Materials
G5 - Hydraulics
G6 - Oil and Chemical Industries
G7 - Optics and Optronics - Lasers
G8 - Pyrotechnics
G9 - Robotics
G10 - Simulation
G11 - Telecommunications

*CATEGORY H: Services*
H1 - Professional Organizations
H2 - Teaching and Training Organizations
H3 - Government-related Security Organizations (Police, Civil Defence)
H4 - Research Institutes and Laboratories, Trials Organizations
H5 - Security and Land Defence Consultancy Companies, Technical Assistance
H6 - Service Providers and Suppliers
H7 - Defence Exhibition and Defence-linked Events Organizers
H8 - Press - Specialized Publications - Publishing - Printing
H9 - Miscellaneous (Please Specify)

*CATEGORY I : Naval Ships and Equipment*
I.1 - Ships


----------



## A.Rafay

*IDEAS 2012 Soft launch - Picture Gallery*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

All other photos here
IDEAS 2012 - Picture Gallery

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Myth_buster_1

same old sh1t. The world will display state of the art technology and at the end of the day Pakistan will settle with few small toys.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

What is that Jet engine ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Aeronaut said:


> What is that Jet engine ?



PAC over haul capability of Mirage III engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bravo92

is there anything new being showcased by Pakistan?


----------



## Thorough Pro

Exhibitions are held to attract customers (buyers), to buy yourself you go and visit exhibitions on other countries. Its organized by DEPO (defence EXPORT promotion organization)




Myth_buster_1 said:


> same old sh1t. The world will display state of the art technology and at the end of the day Pakistan will settle with few small toys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

this was a soft launch 

beside this the new round displayed by POF looks bigger than the naiza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*IDEAS 2012 may capture big market*
*Islamabad&#8212;Pakistan&#8217;s rich potential in the defence industry would be on display along with modern defence equipment from dozens of other foreign companies at the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar which begins from November 7 in Karachi.
*
The 7TH International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) will showcase a wide variety of technology, ranging from equipment produced in developing world to the most sophisticated systems from the West. Pakistani Defence Minister Naveed Qamar as well as Services chiefs and several foreign defence officials are expected to attend the opening ceremony on November 7, 2012. A large number of foreign defence attaches, advisors and officials are also expected to visit the exposition and attend defence related seminar which will follow the inauguration. Over thirty senior defence dignitaries and speakers at strategic-level positions in military and government have been invited to deliver their lectures and deliberations. 

IDEAS 2012 at Expo Centre Karachi will display hundreds of defence products and machines by Pakistan and several other countries ranging from Asia to Europe and Americas. An important entry in this year&#8217;s defence exposition is expected to be the Russians companies which are will be participating for the first time in Pakistan. According to defence observers the exhibition will provide a perfect interactive platform for the defence forces to assess the best products and technology to cater for their respective defence-related requirements.

Defence delegations from Brazil, France, Germany, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, U.A.E., UK and USA are among three dozen countries which have confirmed their participations.

According to the host, the IDEAS 2012 will once again offer &#8220;an ideal opportunity to the manufacturers of military weapons system, vehicles, defence system etc. for entering into collaboration and joint ventures with Pakistan or other prospective international partners.&#8221;

The exposition and follow-up meetings are expected to pave the way for a better understanding and future collaboration between Pakistan and foreign defence production houses.Pakistani defence products such as &#8220;tanks, armored vehicles, light arms, ammunition and air-defence products are known as world class standards and may attract foreign visitors. 

Foreign gadgets used to counter terrorism are expected to receive special attention by Pakistan as well as foreign participants.

IDEAS 2012 jointly sponsored by the Government of Pakistan, Armed Force of Pakistan, Defence Export Promotion Organization (DEPO), Trade and Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP) is organized by Centre for International Strategic Studies and managed by Badar Expo Solutions.


----------



## A.Rafay

Defence Export Promotion Organization

http://www.gids.com.pk/

http://www.precisionengg.com.pk/


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

im sure the Turkish presence will also be pretty good this year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

nabil_05 said:


> They used CBs in Iraq and Afghanistan but no one complained, Israel used it many a times but thats ok, POF just displayed it and stall goes off. What the F!



well there are some "vested interests" that obviously dont want to see Pakistan's arms export industry (regardless how limited in scope it is compared to developed nations) flourish

but at the same time, if its banned to display cluster munitions then rules are rules and POF is not above the rules.....

POF and HIT have done well, but when it comes to advertising and sales promotion i think they could do a lot better and with a more competent management.......our arms sales in 2008 were record high b/c we were exporting huge number of small arms to Sri Lanka (to aid them in war on tamil tigers). Good cooperation also with other countries as well - especially developing countries in which they need cutting edge stuff but at reasonable cost 

since then, POF itself needs to capture more market share to remain profitable....they have the capability, now they must focus purely on management


i will kill someone if they are still using the same promotional video that they've had since 2007/08.....they need to update.


and their website format needs massive overhaul too.



but good luck to our national contenders (the national as well as private companies)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

A.Rafay said:


> Defence Export Promotion Organization
> 
> ::GLOBAL INDUSTRIAL AND DEFENCE SOLUTIONS ::
> 
> Precision Engineering Complex



Why not PAC take charge of Precision Engineering Complex????


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

safriz bro images from 2012 ?


----------



## Safriz

Yes soft launch...thingy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

I am a student at local university here in Karachi, can I visit IDEAS 2012?


----------



## Imran Khan

truthseeker2010 said:


> I am a student at local university here in Karachi, can I visit IDEAS 2012?



yes at last day you can visit bro


----------



## truthseeker2010

Imran Khan said:


> yes at last day you can visit bro



thanks man, but what will be procedure for entry?, do we have register ourselves?


----------



## Safriz

Online Visitors Registration - IDEAS 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

truthseeker2010 said:


> thanks man, but what will be procedure for entry?, do we have register ourselves?



Still not confirmed for last day...
as per the plans 5th day is same as 3rd n 4th


----------



## skybolt

*EVENTS SCHEDULE*


*7 Nov. 12*
0930 ----- Inauguration Ceremony at Karachi Expo Centre
1120 - 1250 Visit of Exhibition by Chief Guest	
1130 - 1250	Visit of Exhibition by Delegates	
1300 - 1415	Lunch	
1730 - 2200	IDEAS Seminar at Hotel Sheraton

*8 Nov. 12* 
0930 - 1630	IDEAS Exhibition Karachi Expo Centre - Networking of Delegates	
1900 - 2130 Governor's Reception at Governor House

*9 Nov. 12*
0930 - 1630	IDEAS Exhibition Karachi Expo Centre - Networking of Delegates	

*10 Nov. 12*
0930 - 1630	IDEAS Exhibition Karachi Expo Centre - Networking of Delegates	

*11 Nov. 12*
0930 - 1630	IDEAS Exhibition Karachi Expo Centre - Networking of Delegates


*Note: **
1.	Entry in IDEAS Activities is restricted to invited guests only.
2.	Entry in IDEAS Exhibition restricted to Authorized Entry Pass Holders only.
3.	Exhibitors Staff shall be allowed to enter from 08:30 hrs. till 17:30 hrs.*


----------



## Thorough Pro

Hope we get HD pics of exhibition and updated info on all defence deals from this site.

DefenceWeb is proud to be associated with the seventh International Defence Exhibition & Seminar (IDEAS), to be held in Karachi, Pakistan, between 7 and 11 November. As a media partner for IDEAS 2012, defenceWeb will be providing full coverage of the event as well as post-event analysis and follow-up.

http://www.itweb.co.za/index.php?op...e&id=59637:defenceweb-joins-forces-with-ideas


----------



## wakapdf

Looking forward to the exhibition!


----------



## farhan_9909

Looking for new products

especially the Burraq UCAV and AK1 tank
and if possible than AK2 prototype


interior pics of Burraq MRAP would also be good
Naiza 1 round with greater penetration


cant wait


----------



## The Deterrent

^ Hopefully the UCAV will be displayed this time. Can't confirm it, but last I heard it was to be exhibited.


----------



## Kompromat

AhaseebA said:


> ^ Hopefully the UCAV will be displayed this time. Can't confirm it, but last I heard it was to be exhibited.



Which one Haseeb?


----------



## The Deterrent

Aeronaut said:


> Which one Haseeb?



Actually there are multiple UAVs in development. It should be the Burraq UCAV.
There is some naming confusion too. Burraq may turn out to be a different weapon altogether (an air-delivered munition). So I cannot say anything for sure.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Nine-member Malaysian delegation to attend IDEAS Pakistan &#8217;12*







KUALA LUMPUR - A nine-member defence delegation from Malaysia is proceeding to Karachi on Tuesday to attend the five-day International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2012 starting in the port city on 7th November 2012.
The delegation is led by Deputy Chief of Malaysian Navy, Vice Admiral Datuk Mohammed Noordin Ali while the other members include senior officials from the Armed Forces and Defence Industry & Procurement Division.
The five-day IDEAS Pakistan 2012 provides a perfect interactive platform for the Defence Forces to assess the best products & technology that meet their respective defence-related requirements. 
The event also presents an ideal opportunity to the manufacturers of Military Weapons System etc. for entering into joint collaboration with Pakistan or other prospective International partners.
During the visit, the Malaysian contingent would also call on their respective counterparts and hold important meetings. They would also attend the special skills performance by the Pakistani Armed Forces.
It may be highlighted that the earlier exhibitions drew keen interest of the Malaysian side in the professional and developmental capabilities of Pakistan Defence Industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bossman

Nishan_101 said:


> Why not PAC take charge of Precision Engineering Complex????



It's is controlled by the PAF. It's always headed by serving PAF officer.


----------



## A.Rafay

skybolt said:


> *EVENTS SCHEDULE*
> 
> 
> *7 Nov. 12*
> 0930 ----- Inauguration Ceremony at Karachi Expo Centre
> 1120 - 1250 Visit of Exhibition by Chief Guest
> 1130 - 1250	Visit of Exhibition by Delegates
> 1300 - 1415	Lunch
> 1730 - 2200	IDEAS Seminar at Hotel Sheraton
> 
> *8 Nov. 12*
> 0930 - 1630	IDEAS Exhibition Karachi Expo Centre - Networking of Delegates
> 1900 - 2130 Governor's Reception at Governor House
> 
> *9 Nov. 12*
> 0930 - 1630	IDEAS Exhibition Karachi Expo Centre - Networking of Delegates
> 
> *10 Nov. 12*
> 0930 - 1630	IDEAS Exhibition Karachi Expo Centre - Networking of Delegates
> 
> *11 Nov. 12*
> 0930 - 1630	IDEAS Exhibition Karachi Expo Centre - Networking of Delegates
> 
> 
> *Note: **
> 1.	Entry in IDEAS Activities is restricted to invited guests only.
> 2.	Entry in IDEAS Exhibition restricted to Authorized Entry Pass Holders only.
> 3.	Exhibitors Staff shall be allowed to enter from 08:30 hrs. till 17:30 hrs.*



Thanks skybolt, You are all over the Internet Man,, Have seen many pics of yours on GEarth And other sites, You are doing a good job!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

2 days remaining.
How are we going to get pictures from the exibition...can somebody suggest a way? If general public isnt allowe...

2 days remaining.
How are we going to get pictures from the exibition...can somebody suggest a way? If general public isnt allowe...


----------



## farhan_9909

1 day more to go

anyone visiting this time from this forum?

if yes

than plzz capture alot of pictures..as much as you can


----------



## A.Rafay

KARACHI: Nov05 &#8211; Ranger personnel standing guard at Expo Center Karachi during the preparations of International Defence Exhibition and Seminar

*All set for IDEASA-2012 exhibition*






KARACHI: The 7th of the biennially conducted International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) will commence from November 7 at Karachi Expo Center.

Despite the fact that the Exhibition is being held after a gap of 4 Yrs, we have received overwhelming response from the Exhibitors as well as delegations from around the globe, said Commodore Siddiq Akbar, Director (Media) of Defence Export Promotion Organization (DEPO), Ministry of Defence Production.

He was briefing media on Monday at the curtain raiser of IDEAS 2012 at Expo Center, Karachi. Brigadier Mazhar, Director Coordination, DEPO and Zulfiqar Ali Mahar, SSP Traffic Central were also present.

The Exhibition will be open for officially invited delegations comprising senior officials of foreign countries and trade visitors from abroad and inland. Last Day of the exhibition will be reserved for the students of colleges and universities, he added.

Holding of IDEAS-2012 is a proud moment for all of us and is a clear manifestation of the fact that Pakistan does not lack behind in quality defence production.

The Commodore added that a very positive response has been received from the invited foreign defence delegations. Around 80 Delegations would represent different countries from around the globe, of which around 24 delegations are high-level, headed either by the defence ministers, secretaries or service chiefs of the respective countries.

In addition to this, 209 firms will exhibit their products, of which, 135 are foreign and 74 Pakistani firms.

'We have booked a major portion of available space at the Expo Center to accommodate defence companies from Turkey, China, North America, South America, Europe, Asia, Far East, he added.

Director (Media), DEPO further said that some of the major indigenously developed products to be showcased in IDEAS-2012 include Main Battle Tank Al&#8211;Khalid, JF&#8211;17 Thunder Fighter Aircraft, Jet Trainer Aircraft and UAVs etc. (PPI)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

^^^ The report says 'last day will be reserved for students if colleges and universities' 
So that will be public access in a sense..
Come on who fro PDF will be there?


----------



## Armstrong

Why couldn't they have this in Lahore ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

A.Rafay said:


> Thanks skybolt, You are all over the Internet Man,, Have seen many pics of yours on GEarth And other sites, You are doing a good job!



Insha'Allah I will be there from Tomorrow Morning ... 
Today i was at Expo Center... Extreme Security layers ... 
Hats off to DEPO & BXSS....



farhan_9909 said:


> 1 day more to go
> 
> anyone visiting this time from this forum?
> 
> if yes
> 
> than plzz capture alot of pictures..as much as you can



CAMs & Cell Phones are not allowed...
only Media will Capture this event...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

skybolt said:


> Insha'Allah I will be there from Tomorrow Morning ...
> Today i was at Expo Center... Extreme Security layers ...
> Hats off to DEPO & BXSS....
> 
> 
> 
> CAMs & Cell Phones are not allowed...
> only Media will Capture this event...



Thanks and remember to take pics of every thing and post them here.


----------



## skybolt

Time to Sleep 
Need to move early morning @ Expo Center...
Pakistan Paindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Safriz said:


> ^^^ The report says 'last day will be reserved for students if colleges and universities'
> So that will be public access in a sense..
> Come on who fro PDF will be there?



Count me IN SIR, cannot wait to get in and have some serious information session with people there...


----------



## farhan_9909

skybolt said:


> Insha'Allah I will be there from Tomorrow Morning ...
> Today i was at Expo Center... Extreme Security layers ...
> Hats off to DEPO & BXSS....
> 
> 
> 
> CAMs & Cell Phones are not allowed...
> only Media will Capture this event...



nt even on the last day?

sad news indeed if true even for the last day


----------



## mylovepakistan

JF - 17 thunder on Shahrah e Faisal karachi for IDEAS 2012(?)

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## darkinsky

any more photos?


----------



## A.Rafay

Expo workers setting this Rocket launcher for Defence Exhibition IDEAS-2012






Al-Khalid tank on display for 7th International Defence Exhibition (IDEAS) 2012,

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## saif123

I want to hear n see if any new products are their to attract the attention e.g. in UAV, Missile, Defence electronics sections etc.


----------



## Skywalker

I am in Karachi these days and just a couple of miles from the expo center. Hopefully would be able to attend the exhibition.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

mylovepakistan said:


> JF - 17 thunder on Shahrah e Faisal karachi for IDEAS 2012(?)



Where did you get this picture from ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*PM visits Rohde & Schwarz Pakistan pavilion at IDEAS 2012*

*KARACHI - The Prime Minister of Pakistan Raja Pervaiz Ashraf admired the contributions made by Rohde & Schwarz in Pakistan, while visiting the Rohde & Schwarz Pakistan (R&S) pavilion, after the inauguration of 7th IDEAS 2012 in Karachi Expo Center. *
He took keen interest in the displayed equipment at R&S pavilion specially the live demonstration of *voice communication system VCS 4G.* He also appreciated the products/solutions provided by the company that has strengthened the defense of the country. 
The Prime Minister was accompanied by Chairman Joint Chief of Staff Committee, General Khalid Shameem Wynne, Chief Minister Sindh, Syed Qaim Ali Shah and others senior Defence and government officials.
Sameer Ahmed Siddiqi, Managing Director of Rohde & Schwarz Pakistan briefed the delegation that Rohde & Schwarz is a Germen Multinational company, world famous for its quality, precision and innovation in the fields of wireless communications for the last 80 years. Rohde & Schwarz has developed the local resources in the country and have established local service centers and engineering support. The company has also brought transfer of technology and knowledge into the country.


----------



## skybolt

I'm Back to Home after 1st working day at IDEAS 2012...
I went Expo Center @ 7:00 Am & came back from there.
Extremely high security...

WOW.... What a Great Show... 
Simply Amazing...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## farhan_9909

skybolt said:


> I'm Back to Home after 1st working day at IDEAS 2012...
> I went Expo Center @ 7:00 Am & came back from there.
> Extremely high security...
> 
> WOW.... What a Great Show...
> Simply Amazing...



This is great..

well i wanted to ask cams are nt allowed even on the last day?i meant the day which is reserved for student and non invited personal's?

any new updates?


----------



## skybolt

****Great News****
There are some serious words for Students entries but... Still not 100 % confirmed
I personally fell that Sat & Sun will be open but after registration process...
for the security reasons these reports are not confirmed...
May we we can have brighter picture by tomorrows Eve...
Keep your Finger Cross

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

^
A Friend of mine who is going to IDEAS said that Camera's & Cell phones are allowed. 
He will be taking his camera on 3rd & 4th day of Exhibition and he showed me a JPG of some notification released for IDEAS which stated that Camera are allowed.
BTW he got a VISITOR PASS


----------



## skybolt

farhan_9909 said:


> This is great..
> 
> well i wanted to ask cams are nt allowed even on the last day?i meant the day which is reserved for student and non invited personal's?
> 
> any new updates?



Today Cams are used by Delegates, Exhibitors & Media only...
due to VVIP moments, security was at red alert...
I am waiting for the same .... 
well lets wait till tomorrow as complete scenario will be cleared ...


----------



## skybolt

209 firms are exhibiting their products, of which, 135 are foreign and 74 Pakistani firms.


----------



## farhan_9909

looking for the radar system by GIDS

i dnt know what kind of radar they would have developed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*It has been confirmed now that Last Day of the IDEAS 2012 will be reserved for the students of colleges and universities.... *

*** Kindly bring Original CINC with you ***

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mylovepakistan

danger-zone said:


> Where did you get this picture from ?



one of my friends from karachi shared with me..


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

skybolt said:


>



This corner gun has become old now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

ideas 2008 was a major hit.

alot of new weapons were shown that time

i thought this time we wil see even more because this is happening after 4 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Guys

GIDS official site is updated.
have a look at this

:: GIDS - Empowering the World ::

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

Prime Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf Wednesday said that Pakistan had successfully converted into opportunities the various internal and external threats, ranging from socio-economic to politico-military spectrum.

Addressing the inaugural ceremony of IDEAS 2012 here, the Prime Minister said that though these threats had effected its space to manoeuvre yet there were opportunities to brave through these challenges.

The Prime Minister particularly referred to the recent events that had created space for reviewing terms of Pak-US engagement, which he said, were more of an opportunity than a challenge.

This, he said, was coupled with the Russian aspiration to increase influence and diversify trade providing ideal opportunity to Pakistan in expansion of its relations with Russia on broader basis.

Raja Pervez Ashraf said that India's need for energy and trade with Central Asia was also largely dependent on Pakistan while the Afghan trade was already done through Pakistan and this engagement was likely to continue.

Besides potential for improvement in its relations with Iran, he said that Pakistan could also benefit from Turkey and Malaysia's rise as the new centre of economic influence.

"Room for enhancement of relations in trade and energy sectors with China exists and Pakistan can provide link between Gwadar and Xinjiang," he said.

He appreciated defence collaboration between the two countries that had and might further offset the undeclared technological apartheid.

The Prime Minister, however, acknowledged that peace and stability were the major requirements for any nation that seeks economic prosperity and social justice.

He said that the country ought to help itself by capitalizing on internal opportunities as low tax to GDP ratio that offers potential for improving tax revenue.

"With approximately 100 million population under 30 years of age, Pakistan is a Work Time Resource Rich country and this potential has to be harnessed," he said.

Moreover, he said, Pakistan's defence force provided the country the strength needed for stability while its functional democracy and state institutions were also of meaningful significance.

Raja Pervez Ashraf reiterated that since the world's economic centre of gravity was shifting to Asia, specifically to Asia Pacific, it was, therefore, imperative for Pakistan to avail of all opportunities.

IDEAS, he said, was one such, extremely crucial, attempt to not only exhibit country's defence and technological capacities but also to facilitate international collaborations and joint ventures.

Prime Minister Ashraf said Pakistan had a long history of defence cooperation with nations across the globe, especially the Afro-Asian region. The dimension of this relationship during recent years has extended through collaboration in defence production with friendly countries, he added.

He said that focus was on mutual assistance to establish indigenous capability that may provide internal strength and stability to collaborating nations.

Appreciative of impressive presence of foreign delegations and dignitaries during the exhibition, the Prime Minister said that it was reflective of the support Pakistan enjoyed of the world community in meeting the challenges posed by the global, regional and domestic security environment.

He said that Pakistan condemned terrorism in all its forms and manifestations and the people of the country strongly believed that the world free of terrorists was in the common interest of international community.

"That is why we have assumed a lead role in the global war on terror," he said.

Raja Pervez Ashraf said the people as well as the government of Pakistan believed that the real victory against terrorists was only possible, if besides the ongoing military action, root cause of terrorism like foreign occupation, oppression, denial of fundamental rights, economic deprivation and injustice were also addressed.
Copyright APP (Associated Press of Pakistan), 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

farhan_9909 said:


>



Image from IDEAS 2008
This Time GIDS is having huge area


----------



## farhan_9909

skybolt said:


> Image from IDEAS 2008
> This Time GIDS is having huge area



poster says otherwise

why no media coverage on this event so far?


----------



## skybolt

farhan_9909 said:


> poster says otherwise
> 
> why no media coverage on this event so far?



Soon i will Post GIDS Images...
By the way u will find lots of display at IDEAS 2012 having "Mark Your Calender for IDEAS 2014 1st to 4th Dec 2014"
hope u r getting my point...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

skybolt said:


> Soon i will Post GIDS Images...
> By the way u will find lots of display at IDEAS 2012 having "Mark Your Calender for IDEAS 2014 1st to 4th Dec 2014"
> hope u r getting my point...



I am getting you bro. 

looking forward for the GIDS image


----------



## Skywalker

What a sorry day for Pakistan...a thief is inaugurating a major exhibition.


----------



## skybolt

This time no Ballistic missiles are displayed at IDEAS 2012


----------



## A.Rafay

Anynew Products Skybolt? UAVs or Antimissile Defense System??


----------



## skybolt

*GIDS to display comprehensive range of products*

Global Industrial & Defence Solutions (GIDS) is participating in IDEAS-2012 in a big way. This international exhibition of arsenal is organised on alternate years at Karachi Expo Centre. Organising IDEAS has helped in projecting Pakistan as a country capable of meeting the defence requirements of geopolitically important states of the region. 

At IDEAS-2012, Global Industrial & Defence Solutions (GIDS) is displaying a comprehensive range of products being produced by its constituent companies. These companies are involved in production of research based products and services. These products and services are extensively used by the three stakeholders responsible for guarding the air, land and sea frontiers of Pakistan. 

Excellence in technology, innovation and competitiveness give these companies an edge over other manufacturers in the region. These companies invest heavily in R&D and give top priority to the development of human resource. The seven constituent companies are: Advance Engineering Research Organisation; Integrated Defence Systems; Marine Systems, Xpert Engineering Services; Institute of Industrial Control Systems; Al-Technique Corporation of Pakistan, and Scientific Engineering & Technology Services. 

GIDS delivers advanced air defence capability through Rabta (C4I), Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation System (ACMI), Surface to Air Missile Weapon System (ANZA MK-II), Air Defence Guns, Air Launched Bombs, Runway Penetration Bombs, Unmanned Air Vehicles (UAVs) and accessories like Infrared Flares, Chaff & Flare Dispenser System and Bombs Tail Units. Advance Engineering Research Organisation (AERO) enjoys distinction owing to its capabilities. Its products comply with international standards. AERO is now busy in acquiring AS-9100, the ultimate and most stringent aerospace quality standard. Its products include anti-personnel, anti-armour, incendiary, anti-runway, electronic impact and time-based fuzes, electronic warfare equipment, navigation systems, optical fibre and optical fibre cables. 

Anti-tank Wire Guided Missile System known as 'Baktar Shiken' developed by Institute of Industrial Systems (IICS) is being displayed at the expo needs special mention. It has a range of 3km with day and night capability. It becomes highly potent when installed with tandem warhead. At present 'Baktar Shiken' is being exported to various countries including Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Malaysia and Libya.-PR 

Copyright Business Recorder, 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Deterrent

A.Rafay said:


> Anynew Products Skybolt? UAVs or Antimissile Defense System??



I think GIDS would be exhibiting the Shahpar UAV too at the expo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

i like how Pakistan managed to divide KRL in to different entities (GIDS and IICS) to overcome sanction problems.


Shahpar UAV
http://gids.com.pk/air


----------



## skybolt

*Floor Maps - IDEAS 2012*

http://www.ideaspakistan.gov.pk/download/FloorPlan.pdf

PDF is showing Tentative Reservations... Bit changes in Hall 1 & 4


Hall 1 International Pavilion
Hall 2 Turkey Pavilion
Hall 3 China Pavilion
Hall 4 Europe Pavilion
Hall 5 USA Pavilion
Hall 6 is Pakistan Pavilion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

A.Rafay said:


> Expo workers setting this Rocket launcher for Defence Exhibition IDEAS-2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Khalid tank on display for 7th International Defence Exhibition (IDEAS) 2012,



Why do they have to write BS like 'Pride of Pakistan'?

Seriously? If we had made a good product, people would know. We don't need to put that on every advertisement.


----------



## Bratva

Donatello said:


> Why do they have to write BS like 'Pride of Pakistan'?
> 
> Seriously? If we had made a good product, people would know. We don't need to put that on every advertisement.



Basic version of Al-Khalid once again put up on display. When marketing guys will grow some pair of common sense and brain that Al-Khalid with all it's heavy duty accessory is good for PR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Again a basic version..while the one in the HIT museum has ERA over the turret as well.






why no Al khalid I?

they should have customized one al khalid specially for the def expo
with all the gadgets like Varta,Aorak mk2 ERA,thickened side skirts, and some serious stuff.so that foriegn customers are attracted


no wonder why KSA pulled off from Al khalid purchase

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## farhan_9909



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

A.Rafay said:


> *PM visits Rohde & Schwarz Pakistan pavilion at IDEAS 2012*
> 
> *KARACHI - The Prime Minister of Pakistan Raja Pervaiz Ashraf admired the contributions made by Rohde & Schwarz in Pakistan, while visiting the Rohde & Schwarz Pakistan (R&S) pavilion, after the inauguration of 7th IDEAS 2012 in Karachi Expo Center. *
> He took keen interest in the displayed equipment at R&S pavilion specially the live demonstration of *voice communication system VCS 4G.* He also appreciated the products/solutions provided by the company that has strengthened the defense of the country.
> The Prime Minister was accompanied by Chairman Joint Chief of Staff Committee, General Khalid Shameem Wynne, Chief Minister Sindh, Syed Qaim Ali Shah and others senior Defence and government officials.
> Sameer Ahmed Siddiqi, Managing Director of Rohde & Schwarz Pakistan briefed the delegation that Rohde & Schwarz is a Germen Multinational company, world famous for its quality, precision and innovation in the fields of wireless communications for the last 80 years. Rohde & Schwarz has developed the local resources in the country and have established local service centers and engineering support. The company has also brought transfer of technology and knowledge into the country.



This organization has played a critical part in the updation of the PAF aircraft communication systems to a single standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

TaimiKhan said:


> This organization has played a critical part in the updation of the PAF aircraft communication systems to a single standard.



And probably the only firm in pakistan with infra of manufacturing T/r modules for RADAR's as well.

this is a great achievement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

farhan_9909 said:


>



this model represent any indigenous heli project in pakistan??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

darkinsky said:


> this model represent any indigenous heli project in pakistan??



bhai jaan apkay sath mazak ki gapshap ni hamari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

darkinsky said:


> this model represent any indigenous heli project in pakistan??



 nops, some version of Mi-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xestan

farhan_9909 said:


> Again a basic version..while the one in the HIT museum has ERA over the turret as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why no Al khalid I?
> 
> they should have customized one al khalid specially for the def expo
> with all the gadgets like Varta,Aorak mk2 ERA,thickened side skirts, and some serious stuff.so that foriegn customers are attracted
> 
> 
> no wonder why KSA pulled off from Al khalid purchase



Please understand this. AK-1 is up for the production for Pakistan Army's Armoured Corp, once Pakistan's needs are fulfilled, then we'll be offering this AK-1 for export. This is the only logical reason i can think of. And Saudi Arabia pulled off from the deal on the last second for no known reason, at least Pakistani officials don't know. Saudis were quite impressed by AK's performance though.


----------



## darkinsky

farhan_9909 said:


> bhai jaan apkay sath mazak ki gapshap ni hamari





TaimiKhan said:


> nops, some version of Mi-17



haha my ignorance


----------



## alimobin memon

I am student so do I need to bring original NIC or copy of it and will the student Uni ID work? plus what is the day reserved for students ? Is there ticket for students or what ?


----------



## Dazzler

While i was on my way home, that jf-17 blocked the way for quite a while but it was sight to behold, looks sleek from close up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

skybolt said:


>



i forgot, this sad fk is our PRIME MINISTER!


----------



## skybolt

2nd day of IDEAS 2012 is on the way...
International delegations are coming and visiting IDEAS 2012.
meetings & Networking are taking place


----------



## skybolt

Speaker sindh assembly Nisar Khooro is on visit of IDEAS 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

skybolt said:


> Speaker sindh assembly Nisar Khooro is on visit of IDEAS 2012



Hi Skybolt,

I am in Karachi these days, any chance of getting passes for my entry. PM me I will give you my contact details.


----------



## skybolt

Minister of Defense Production is visiting IDEAS 2012..


----------



## skybolt

Skywalker said:


> Hi Skybolt,
> 
> I am in Karachi these days, any chance of getting passes for my entry. PM me I will give you my contact details.



last day will be for students. bring original CNIC


----------



## farhan_9909

why no media coverage?video coverage?

why nt some good snaps yet?


----------



## skybolt

farhan_9909 said:


> why no media coverage?video coverage?
> 
> why nt some good snaps yet?



soon I will post some really good images

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Meet the robot At IDEAS 2012!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt

Chief of Naval Staff , Admiral Mohammad Asif
Sandila is in IDEAS 2012 n had a meeting with KESTRAL (Representative of Lockhed Martin, Hawker Bechcraft, Raytheon etc)


----------



## A.Rafay

skybolt said:


> Chief of Naval Staff , Admiral Mohammad Asif
> Sandila is in IDEAS 2012 n had a meeting with KESTRAL (Representative of Lockhed Martin, Hawker Bechcraft, Raytheon etc)



Skybolt can you please give some info on that Robot Which i posted?


----------



## skybolt

A.Rafay said:


> Skybolt can you please give some info on that Robot Which i) posted?



Cobham mission equipment unmanned systems.
There are 2 products of cobham
- telemax
- tEODor

used to tackle bombs & IEDs where human involvement is not required.
google it for more info...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mylovepakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

2nd day of IDEAS 2012 is over now...


----------



## genmirajborgza786

please post pics, videos


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

amardeep mishra said:


> btw,nice to know that pakistan exports some of it's derived weapons to other countries...anyways,what is the status of radar systems in pakistan?



2008 was especially a good year when externally derived terror groups like LTTE theatened Sri Lanka that year was POFs most profitable I think..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> 2008 was especially a good year when externally derived terror groups like LTTE theatened Sri Lanka that year was POFs most profitable I think..



You thought wrong.

For 2008 arms transfers for Sri Lanka came from China and ironically India



> Transfers of major conventional weapons: sorted by supplier. Deals with deliveries or orders made for year range 2008 to 2008
> Note: The No. delivered/produced and the Year(s) of deliveries columns refer to all deliveries since the beginning of the contract. Deals in which the recipient was involved in the production of the weapon system are listed separately. The Comments column includes publicly reported information on the value of the deal. Information on the sources and methods used in the collection of the data, and explanations of the conventions, abbreviations and acronyms, can be found at URL <http://www.sipri.org/contents/armstrad/at_data.html>. The SIPRI Arms Transfers Database is continuously updated as new information becomes available.
> Source: SIPRI Arms Transfers Database
> Information generated: 08 November 2012
> 
> 
> Supplier/ Year	Year(s)	No.
> recipient (R)	No.	Weapon	Weapon	of order/	of	delivered/
> or licenser (L)	ordered	designation	description	licence	deliveries	produced	Comments
> 
> 
> China
> R: Sri Lanka	(4)	F-7MG	Fighter aircraft	(2007)	2008	(4)	Possibly aid; F-7GS version
> (25)	PL-5E	SRAAM	(2007)	2008	(25)	For F-7GS combat aircraft
> 
> India
> R: Sri Lanka	1	Vikram	OPV	2008	2008	1	Ex-Indian



Trade Registers


----------



## A.Rafay

^^^ You are a troll, Your comment was unnecessary here!


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

A.Rafay said:


> ^^^ You are a troll, Your comment was unnecessary here!



Prove me wrong, by showing POF sales to Sri Lanka in 2008. I am willing to correct myself.


Besides, i'm still awaiting your thousand reasons you mentioned why India cannot catch up with China?


----------



## Faizan Qadri

has anyone know about the process of student's entry in IDEAS?


----------



## A.Rafay

Syama Ayas said:


> Prove me wrong, by showing POF sales to Sri Lanka in 2008. I am willing to correct myself.
> 
> 
> Besides, i'm still awaiting your thousand reasons you mentioned why India cannot catch up with China?



Zulfiqar Said 2008 was profitable To POF Because they sent arms to Srilanka, He didnt claim all arms were sent by POF, It could be anybody BUT you with no business here came to show your jealousy with some google fetched Claims Which were of no use here.

More Thousand reasons are lying all over the internet Why China can beat India in each and every field INFACT it has already beaten india NOW the questions Here is Can india reach to Chinas Level?? *Hell No!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

A.Rafay said:


> Zulfiqar Said 2008 was profitable To POF Because they sent arms to Srilanka,



If so, how come for 2008 no sales are recorded for Sri Lanka in SIPRI



> He didnt claim all arms were sent by POF, It could be anybody BUT you with no business here came to show your jealousy with some google fetched Claims Which were of no use here.



This part, certainly confirms you have clue on data i posted.



> More Thousand reasons are lying all over the internet Why China can beat India in each and every field INFACT it has already beaten india NOW the questions Here is Can india reach to Chinas Level?? *Hell No!!*


If so, then provide those "_More Thousand reasons are lying all over the internet_" as links


----------



## A.Rafay

Syama Ayas said:


> If so, how come for 2008 no sales are recorded for Sri Lanka in SIPRI
> 
> 
> 
> This part, certainly confirms you have clue on data i posted.
> 
> 
> If so, then provide those "_More Thousand reasons are lying all over the internet_" as links



Go and fetch the links yourself lady troll.. if you replied here again you are definitely a troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

cannot view the pics!


----------



## Windjammer

Syama Ayas said:


> Prove me wrong, by showing POF sales to Sri Lanka in 2008. I am willing to correct myself.



The defence partnership began in 1999, when Pakistan offered a credit line (US$ 20 million) to Sri Lanka for procurement of defence equipment.31 In November 2004, both sides agreed to strengthen cooperation in this field and to review the credit line with a view to its operationalisation during a visit by the then Sri Lankan President Kumaratunga to Pakistan.32 The total purchases till December 2007 were to the tune of US$ 50 million. There was a sudden jump in the quantity of merchandise ordered in 2008 due to the escalation of the ethnic war.33 In 2008, during a meeting between Sri Lankas Lt. General Sarath Fonseka and his Pakistani counterpart General Ashfaq Pervez Kayani, Pakistan agreed to supply 22 Al-Khalid Main Battle Tanks (MBT) worth US$ 100 million, besides high-tech weapons.34

Redefining Sri Lanka - Pakistan Ties an Indian Perspective | Vivekananda International Foundation

_Now, can we get back to the topic please._

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer

*
JF-17 Thunder, that was earlier seen being towed on Sharah-e-Faisal, on full display at IDEAS 2012.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mjnaushad

A.Rafay said:


> Skybolt can you please give some info on that Robot Which i posted?



Its for defusing IEDs....and to have a look at them before sending in BDS to defuse (Incase robot can't do it)


----------



## mjnaushad

Windjammer said:


> *
> JF-17 Thunder, that was earlier seen being towed on Sharah-e-Faisal, on full display at IDEAS 2012.*



The grey one with black and white boxes seems like MAR 1....any ideas of the other bombs....


----------



## skybolt

mjnaushad said:


> Its for defusing IEDs....and to have a look at them before sending in BDS to defuse (Incase robot can't do it)



Cobham mission equipment unmanned
systems.
There are 2 products of cobham
- telemax
- tEODor
used to tackle bombs & IEDs where human
involvement is not required.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

mjnaushad said:


> The grey one with black and white boxes seems like MAR 1....any ideas of the other bombs....



The Red colour are HAFR Anti-Runway weapons, others are Mk-82 type bombs.






*Courtesy History of PIA.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt

*&#9733;&#9733;&#9733; Great news guys &#9733;&#9733;&#9733;*

*90% of the IDEAS 2012 has been Captured today ....
All Pictures will be uploaded soon ...*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mjnaushad

Pakistan unveils domestically made drone aircrafts | The News Tribe



> Islamabad: Director General (DG) Global Industrial and Defence Solution (DIGS) Wednesday announced that Pakistan has made drone aircrafts capable of surveillance and gathering information.
> 
> Talking to media, Air Vice Marshall (rtd) Zubair said that Pakistan-made drone aircrafts had a range of 17,000 feet and it could fly for hours.
> 
> &#8220;These unmanned aircrafts can be use in any kind of weather,&#8221; he said adding that the police and law enforcement authorities would be able to use it against militants.
> 
> It is to be mentioned here that Pakistan has demanded United States (U.S.) to provide drone technology in order to target militants in Waziristan, an area bordering Pakistan and Afghanistan and a safe haven for militants attacking Nato, Afghan and U.S forces in the neighbouring country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

waiting for more pics


and one strange thing i noticed is no SD-10 around the jft.


----------



## Dazzler

skybolt said:


> *&#9733;&#9733;&#9733; Great news guys &#9733;&#9733;&#9733;*
> 
> *90% of the IDEAS 2012 has been Captured today ....
> All Pictures will be uploaded soon ...*




DO IT NOW OR ELSE!!!



In the mean time, here is a teaser folks, including but not limited to jf-17, from IDEAS 2012 



??????7???(?) - -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

skybolt said:


> *&#9733;&#9733;&#9733; Great news guys &#9733;&#9733;&#9733;*
> 
> *90% of the IDEAS 2012 has been Captured today ....
> All Pictures will be uploaded soon ...*



dont thank this user before he uploads the picture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

skybolt said:


> last day will be for students. bring original CNIC



Can non-students people also come?

I have my university card and NIC, but can my father also come?


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## farhan_9909

Burraq MRAP is nt on display?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Syama Ayas said:


> You thought wrong.
> 
> For 2008 arms transfers for Sri Lanka came from China and ironically India
> 
> 
> 
> Trade Registers




you are even more incorrect. Sorry. 


Haq's Musings: Pakistani Arms Enabled Lanka Defeat of LTTE

Surge in Pak arms sale to Sri Lanka worries India - Indian Express (indian media, dated in 2008)

excerpt:



> Currently, among the important ammunition, Sri Lanka is in the process of buying 300 more MK 82 and MK 83 aerial bombs for its Air Force from the Air Weapons Complex (AWC), Pakistan, at a cost of over $2 million. It was one of these bombs that killed Tamil Selvam, the head of LTTE&#8217;s political wing.
> 
> Colombo, sources said, has made it clear to New Delhi at various levels that it is in dire need of more arms and ammunition and if there are reservations in India to fulfil these requirement, then it would have no option but to try importing from other countries including Pakistan.





--PAF also played a direct role, but that's another subject

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## burraak

more more more donot stop please..


----------



## Dazzler

burraak said:


> more more more donot stop please..



i am out of ammo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Same old junk, there is NOTHING new on Pakistani stall ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

darkinsky said:


> dont thank this user before he uploads the picture



hahaha... this is Black-mailing 
I'm Uploading PIcs... 
i have to organize pics in a proper way so u can have clear view of complete IDEAS 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

skybolt said:


> hahaha... this is Black-mailing
> I'm Uploading PIcs...
> i have to organize pics in a proper way so u can have clear view of complete IDEAS 2012.



Waiting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Aeronaut said:


> Same old junk, there is NOTHING new on Pakistani stall ?



i guess the robots,

i guess the heavy industries is not coming up with upgraded weapons, same old junk as you said

chinese have pretty impressive kevlar and other cool personnel carriers etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky

there are not many pakistani private military firms working why??, just heavy industries taxila, POF which are all governmental, and some drone companies which are private though


----------



## skybolt

nabil_05 said:


> i am out of ammo



Don't Worry i have tons of ammo....


----------



## A.Rafay

We need Armed Drones, Personel Carriers and lots of Anti Missile Defense Systems!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt

While u people are waiting lets have some fun 

Can anyone Guess how much pics I have ?
keeping In Mind that 80% of IDEAS 2012 has been Captured...


----------



## A.Rafay

skybolt said:


> While u people are waiting lets have some fun
> 
> Can anyone Guess how much pics I have ?
> keeping In Mind that 80% of IDEAS 2012 has been Captured...



80 pics max !


----------



## Safriz

^^^ tease .............


----------



## darkinsky

skybolt is making us fool........


----------



## A.Rafay

Safriz said:


> ^^^ tease .............



by tease, You mean 30, Maybe Skybolt jaldeee!


----------



## BATMAN

A.Rafay said:


> Can some one explain this please? looks like VTOL UAV!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

darkinsky said:


> there are not many pakistani private military firms working why??, just heavy industries taxila, POF which are all governmental, and some drone companies which are private though



there are several.......but it costs a lot financially and logistically to set up for such expos maybe they lacked the balls and the heart, who knows


but then again, some of them have such unassuming names that they might be there but people dont know about it.....In some cases you have representatives, but they dont pay money to set up stalls

at IDEF 2009 in Istanbul, I saw 3 Pakistanis from 3 different private defence companies (based in Pakistan) --including UAV company whose name i cant rememebr right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

BATMAN said:


> A.Rafay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can some one explain this please? looks like VTOL UAV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not have Wheels, this doesnt mean its a VTOL no its not, Its launched by a Catapult like platform And Lands on Grass or Runway with those Heli like pedals  Its developed by CETCI here it is
> UAV Reconnaissance System
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

i am sure @skybolt is busy posting his watermarks over the photo's


----------



## farhan_9909

why the hell Burraq Mrap is nt on display?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xestan

Any ideas about these, folks?


----------



## A.Rafay

farhan_9909 said:


> i am sure @skybolt is busy posting his watermarks over the photo's



Skybolt make it quick yaar! How long will it take?? How many pics are there and please no watermak if any!



Xestan said:


>



Cared to see the back page??


----------



## Xestan

A.Rafay said:


> Cared to see the back page??



I saw it I thought of posting these pictures again. Any problem? This thread isn't your private property, keep your tone down. Thanks!


----------



## A.Rafay

Xestan said:


> I saw it I thought of posting these pictures again. Any problem? This thread isn't your private property, keep your tone down. Thanks!



Man you are getting Angry like hell i was just telling you! And you came directly at private property and tone down, you must be a JIYALA!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xestan

A.Rafay said:


> Man you are getting Angry like hell i was just telling you! And you came directly at private property and tone down, you must be a JIYALA!



Lol, apologies, mate. I think I got your post the other way. Actually, my anger is partially justified  I forgot to write the question and you came up so quickly saying 'cared to see the back page', I was actually enquiring about those aircrafts. See the post again


----------



## A.Rafay

Xestan said:


> Lol, apologies, mate. I think I got your post the other way. Actually, my anger is partially justified  I forgot to write the question and you came up so quickly saying 'cared to see the back page', I was actually enquiring about those aircrafts. See the post again



Ok, Issue resolved!!


----------



## farhan_9909

When is the mobility display?
tomorrow?


----------



## skybolt

darkinsky said:


> skybolt is making us fool........



Why Should I make u Fool???
U can Visit my Pic Gallery of IDEAS 2008

Buddy its So Hard to Work over there & find some time for you people who really want to see some good images.
working for IDEAS since 30th Oct... after my Job Hours... 
n now i took Off from my Job n working at IDEAS.
Its not an easy task to run from 8 am to 7 pm
I Need some rest for next day ... 

just need your favor ... i need sometime to upload all the images...
today i took pictures just keeping in my mind about this forum & you people

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## skybolt

A.Rafay said:


> 80 pics max !



go for more dude 



farhan_9909 said:


> When is the mobility display?
> tomorrow?



this time No Mobility Display


----------



## darkinsky

skybolt said:


> Why Should I make u Fool???
> U can Visit my Pic Gallery of IDEAS 2008
> 
> Buddy its So Hard to Work over there & find some time for you people who really want to see some good images.
> working for IDEAS since 30th Oct... after my Job Hours...
> n now i took Off from my Job n working at IDEAS.
> Its not an easy task to run from 8 am to 7 pm
> I Need some rest for next day ...
> 
> just need your favor ... i need sometime to upload all the images...
> today i took pictures just keeping in my mind about this forum & you people



too long for a wait


----------



## skybolt

A.Rafay said:


> by tease, You mean 30, Maybe Skybolt jaldeee!



30 ... 
u must be kidding


----------



## Armstrong

skybolt said:


> Why Should I make u Fool???
> U can Visit my Pic Gallery of IDEAS 2008
> 
> Buddy its So Hard to Work over there & *find some time for you people *who really want to see some good images.
> working for IDEAS since 30th Oct... after my Job Hours...
> n now i took Off from my Job n working at IDEAS.
> Its not an easy task to run from 8 am to 7 pm
> I Need some rest for next day ...
> 
> just need your favor ... i need sometime to upload all the images...
> today i took pictures just keeping *in my mind about this forum & you people*



Bhai abb mein tumheinn papppiii tou karneii seh rahaaa ! 

Chall tou bhi kiyaa yaaad rakheiii ga :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Bhai jaan agar abhi upload ho jay to acha

kall subah hostel wapis ja rha ho.aur exam ha.pata ni next month tak is forum pr aonga b ni 

agar abhi upload kr do to dil ko tasalli ho jaygi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

truthseeker2010 said:


> Can non-students people also come?
> 
> I have my university card and NIC, but can my father also come?



Skybolt I am waiting Sir....


----------



## A.Rafay

skybolt said:


> go for more dude
> 
> 
> 
> this time No Mobility Display



More than 100 ?? Man that's a good number of pics yeah !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

truthseeker2010 said:


> Skybolt I am waiting Sir....



i think Ideas Will be open for All on Sunday..
kindly remind me tomorrow, i will confirm you about your DAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

skybolt said:


> 30 ...
> u must be kidding



Ok thanks...Will be waiting..
Spongebob Khush huaa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

skybolt said:


> 30 ...
> u must be kidding



bas ap tum apna jalwa us waqt dekhana jab picture sath lao ge

abhi tumhare shakl dekhne ko dekhne ka dil nahi chah raha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

A.Rafay said:


> More than 100 ?? Man that's a good number of pics yeah !!!



Still u need to go Far

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

skybolt said:


> Still u need to go Far



coool

post the uploaded ones


----------



## darkinsky

ban skybolt..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

darkinsky said:


> ban skybolt..........



Ban Me... 

well I have *320* Images...
Submitting some Photos...
all will be upload soon


----------



## A.Rafay

darkinsky said:


> ban skybolt..........



Skybolt ko ban Kia to 200 pics Kon post kare ga ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

A.Rafay said:


> Skybolt ko ban Kia to 200 pics Kon post kare ga ???



mughe upload kerke dede, main kerdun ga



skybolt said:


> Ban Me...
> 
> well I have *320* Images...
> Submitting some Photos...
> all will be upload soon



320 photos main apne charso beesi matt dekhao ab


----------



## farhan_9909

guys check out skybolt gallery

pics are indeed getting uploaded 

secret revealed

@Skybolt

can you ask the HIT official about the new 125mm tank gun on display?the features and its calibre?

also can you plzz ask them about any info about the AL khalid II development?


----------



## A.Rafay

skybolt said:


> Still u need to go Far



I won't go that far but if you insist I will just put a 0 to 100 that becomes 1000 pics !! Then it will justify the time you have taken to upload also..


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Safriz

skybolt said:


> Ban Me...
> 
> well I have *320* Images...
> Submitting some Photos...
> all will be upload soon



Thats a lot of Photos....I was at Farnborough Trade halls this year and too much was on display,yet i couldn't get 320 pics...Hardly 100...

Awaiting your uploads..Take your time , Good job .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## darkinsky

i cant see IDEAS 2012 in skybolt's gallery


----------



## skybolt

darkinsky said:


> i cant see IDEAS 2012 in skybolt's gallery



i'm not uploading right now in PDF gallary... i don't know why PDF take so much time for approval.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## A.Rafay

skybolt said:


> i'm not uploading right now in PDF gallary... i don't know why PDF take so much time for approval.



Trust me when posting pics here too you will hate that 2 min waiting between each 8 pics !!! That makes me angry !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

so you are uploading paronamio , give us link to the gallery


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

skybolt said:


>



sigma motors?? pakistan made that humvee?


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

darkinsky said:


> sigma motors?? pakistan made that humvee?



thats a tata motors evoque..
were tata invited to the show?


----------



## skybolt

Safriz said:


> thats a tata motors evoque..
> were tata invited to the show?



TATA not invited... 
Thats not from TATA
Thats RANGE ROVER EVOQUE

Checkout more Pics of EVOQUE


----------



## darkinsky

Safriz said:


> thats a tata motors evoque..
> were tata invited to the show?



how do you know, looks like humvee


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Lackluster response and show this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

7th IDEAS Exhibition in Karachi - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Oscar said:


> Lackluster response and show this time.


the 4 year gap has taken its toll


----------



## Kompromat

Skybolt. Please provide pictures of military equipment, both foreign and domestic.


----------



## krash

darkinsky said:


> sigma motors?? pakistan made that humvee?



Not even close to a Humvee....those are land rovers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Aeronaut said:


> Skybolt. Please provide pictures of military equipment, both foreign and domestic.



he slept


----------



## Safriz

Tariffs 

INDOOR 
Shell Scheme Stall in Hall minimum 12 sqm US $ 525 per sqm
Bare Space in Hall minimum 24 sqm US $ 460 per sqm
Outdoor Exhibit Space minimum 100 sqm US $ 300 per sqm


MOBILITY DISPLAY
A Vehicle US $ 15,000 per slot
B Vehicle US $ 10,000 per slot
Security Related Equipment US $ 5,000 per slot


----------



## BATMAN

A.Rafay said:


> BATMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not have Wheels, this doesnt mean its a VTOL no its not, Its launched by a Catapult like platform And Lands on Grass or Runway with those Heli like pedals  Its developed by CETCI here it is
> UAV Reconnaissance System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a sling shot launch UAV and it lands with parachute.
> 
> It can be good for anti terrorist operations, against TTP.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

KARACHI: Pakistan is close to finalising arrangements to start the commercial sale of locally manufactured rifle including the POF Eye corner shotgun, which has the capability to see around walls and claimed by its makers to be highly effective in close-quarter battles, officials said on Thursday.

The POF Eye named after Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) where it has been made, was first unveiled in 2008 as one of the new weapons to equip military for counterinsurgency campaigns.

Along with two dozen products exhibited at the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2012, POF has put on display three automatic assault and sniper rifles which it does not export as yet.

&#8220;There are some United Nations (UN) guidelines that make it difficult to market the weapons,&#8221; said a senior POF official.

&#8220;Sometimes a gun sold to one country ends up in another where the international community has concerns of the weapon failing into the wrong hands. That is what happened with us and we were made answerable.&#8221;

He did not explain, however, the measures being adopted to allay those concerns but said the state-owned company was already receiving orders.

The POF Eye&#8217;s front component can bend around walls up to 60 degrees and show locations of enemy on a digital screen attached to the butt of the gun. It helps eliminate a target without coming in direct contact with enemy&#8217;s line of sight.

The other weapons include G3M and G3S, variants of the G3 automatic rifles &#8211; the standard weapon of the Pakistan Army &#8211; that POF manufactures locally to make the gun effective and powerful. All of them were for sale.

But POF&#8217;s Director Exports Tabassum Rahman said that the company&#8217;s main purpose was to meet the requirements of Pakistan&#8217;s infantry. &#8220;Exports make up a minor share of our overall production. We have to look at our own needs first.&#8221;

He said that POF regularly exports to foreign armies, which prefer Pakistani products because of quality and cost. &#8220;A lot of countries make MG3 (machine gun, but Germans preferred us when they recently needed the weapon. We have better quality.&#8221;

While the exhibition has not been opened for the public and the halls at the Expo Centre Karachi were crowded by mostly uniformed guests, foreign delegates did take interest in some of the locally developed defence products.

The Directorate General Munitions Production (DGMP) had put up for sale the high-tech indigenously developed tank simulators, which Pakistan Army has been using for the past five years.

&#8220;This helps forces save cost and train the manpower effectively,&#8221; said a civilian scientist affiliated with the project. &#8220;Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and some other countries have already expressed their interest in buying this equipment.&#8221;

The simulator has been designed to create war-like scenarios for modern armoured vehicles with the tanks body fitted over a hydraulic system to make the experience real for the driver and the gunner, he explained.

Some local private companies were also trying to woo potential customers, including the Pakistan Army, with products they insisted made a lot of difference on war economy &#8211; the set of contingencies undertaken by a modern state to mobilise its economy for war production.

Universal Graphics and Developer is basically an outdoor advertisement company and its CEO Jalal M Khan is now trying to convince the army to use inflatable decoys, which look like military installations and can fool the attacking air force.

&#8220;This is a relatively new concept but very cost effective. These inflatable military goods come in every shape from tanks, rocket launchers, radar and aircrafts. For just a few thousand dollars, you can literally save millions of dollars,&#8221; he said.

Interesting thing is that they can send out deceptive heat and radiation signals to enemy aircraft as well, he said.

Pakistan finalising arrangements to target global arms market &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## skybolt

3rd Day of IDEAS 2012 has been started


----------



## farhan_9909

Last HIT had pushed so many APC for export.

this time nt even the SAAD..
Burraq is standing in HIT museum..bt why nt here


----------



## A.Rafay

Skybolt Where are the 320 pics, Are all uploaded? Or nOt, When will you post them?


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## skybolt

A.Rafay said:


> Skybolt Where are the 320 pics, Are all uploaded? Or nOt, When will you post them?



I am very much busy in IDEAS .
soon All pics wil be uploaded


----------



## A.Rafay

Thanks Skybolt.

Heres a pic from IDEAS 2012






Another one

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

more pictures


http://news.xinhuanet.com/mil/2012-11/08/c_123927788_4.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Najam Khan

This time Turks have reserved one hall for their weapons making 5-6 companies from other companies to settle down in one hall...and unfortunately Pakistani weapons are displayed with same old specs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## farhan_9909

someone should capture the picture from the placard of JFT specs and al khalid tank as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

Thanks Farhan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt

IDEAS 2012 has been 100% captured 
soon all pictures will be uploaded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

skybolt said:


> IDEAS 2012 has been 100% captured
> soon all pictures will be uploaded



You are saying this from last two days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

skybolt said:


> soon


means 2 to 4 days


----------



## mjnaushad

fox said:


> You are saying this from last two days.



He is doing his best.....Transferring, selecting pictures to upload and and then uploading is not as easy as its sounds specially when you are tired.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## v9s

farhan_9909 said:


> someone should capture the picture from the placard of JFT specs and al khalid tank as well















fox said:


> You are saying this from last two days.



Check JFT thread...i have uploaded JFT pics and missile/bomb pics

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## shadow09

Any pic from Turkish hall brothers ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

any APC on display?
or only al khalid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

farhan_9909 said:


> any APC on display?
> or only al khalid?



APC SAAD & M113P (with addon Armour)

IDEAS 2012 is now closed for today ....


----------



## dexter

JF - 17 thunder jet on Shahrah e Faisal karachi for IDEAS 2012.


----------



## farhan_9909

skybolt said:


> APC SAAD & M113P (with addon Armour)
> 
> IDEAS 2012 is now closed for today ....



good

bt only two

if i recall in idea 2008

Al saad
Talha
sakb
al hamza

and a few more..
what about burraq mrap?






seems like this time the ideas is very limited


----------



## truthseeker2010

skybolt said:


> i think Ideas Will be open for All on Sunday..
> kindly remind me tomorrow, i will confirm you about your DAD



Sir you said remind me regarding my question,...


----------



## A.Rafay

farhan_9909 said:


> good
> 
> bt only two
> 
> if i recall in idea 2008
> 
> Al saad
> Talha
> sakb
> al hamza
> 
> and a few more..
> what about burraq mrap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like this time the ideas is very limited



Is this cat in IDEAS 2012?? 
Any sighting of Buraq UAV??


----------



## A.Rafay

*Foreigners Checking JF-17 at IDEAS-2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

A.Rafay said:


> Is this cat in IDEAS 2012??
> Any sighting of Buraq UAV??



dnt know..this cat can get foriegn customer or would be good if PA or paramilitary order them.

bt dnt know HIT has put it on display or nt


----------



## v9s



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Bratva

A.Rafay said:


> *Foreigners Checking JF-17 at IDEAS-2012*



If you know what it means


----------



## v9s



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## A.Rafay

farhan_9909 said:


> good
> 
> bt only two
> 
> if i recall in idea 2008
> 
> Al saad
> Talha
> sakb
> al hamza
> 
> and a few more..
> what about burraq mrap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like this time the ideas is very limited



That cat faced vehicle is looking like this one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

A.Rafay said:


> Is this cat in IDEAS 2012??
> Any sighting of Buraq UAV??


This is 3-4 years old video from HIT testing. The vehicle's name is Burraq. 
And there are Pakistani UAVs to make appearance, don't know which.


----------



## A.Rafay

mafiya said:


> If you know what it means



What are you talking about? What means it means Tell me??


----------



## Last Hope

A.Rafay said:


> What are you talking about? What means it means Tell me??


It means this.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/jf-17-thunder/141375-export-potential-jf-17-a.html


----------



## Bratva

v9s said:


>



Shahpar made by GIDS

:: GIDS - SHAHPAR ::




> The air weapons complex is working on a long range tactical UAV called the Shahpar, which is basically a super version of its Bravo drone.
> 
> http://tribune.com.pk/story/10683/the-flawed-drones-deal/





A.Rafay said:


> What are you talking about? What means it means Tell me??





Last Hope said:


> It means this.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/jf-17-thunder/141375-export-potential-jf-17-a.html




Made a joke. Female Staff staring at JF-17 and title says "Foreigners checking out JF-17"


----------



## A.Rafay

mafiya said:


> Shahpar made by GIDS
> 
> :: GIDS - SHAHPAR ::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a joke. Female Staff staring at JF-17 and title says "Foreigners checking out JF-17"



Hahah i thought the same as you thought, and last hope is pointing to the export potential!


----------



## burraak

Hey "v9s" which EO/IO sensor is that??? is it domestically produced??? As far as I remember Pakistan was using StarSaphirIII on Falco UAV but this sensor doesn't look like that


----------



## skybolt

truthseeker2010 said:


> Sir you said remind me regarding my question,...



*Sunday Will be open for All...*

*Bring Original CNIC with you...*

Do come early hours [10-11 am] to enjoy complete IDEAS 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:o_gSq9Y9y5oJ:www.ideaspakistan.gov.pk/download/ideas_brochure_2012.pdf+http://ideaspakistan.gov.pk/download/ideas_brochure_2012.pdf&hl=en&gl=sa&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESgxRoAEpvE3qBup1YhNh13v9ybvsuMT5KQPoFLMl3kJXj4-JTCuxHWeqf9Ix_DEQNnduGk40-3KF4fmyCGCCsEC8XB_6dhsasDC2CbIrl1aicf5-j4dB_sG2lENS_2wK7Y2PFpx&sig=AHIEtbQjLyeJJ0fOz3iPQaSd8o7Ajk7m2g


----------



## XYON

Most of my friends who are in the business of defense procurement have not attended IDEAS 2012 (many of them pulled out) simply because of the reason that there is absolutely no point to do that! IDEAS 2012 has become a monotonous exhibition having no element of interest for real defense contractors and professionals. To add to the disappointment, our state enterprises are also in a state of dormancy whereas selling the military equipment. These state behemoths have NO IDEA on how to sell such equipment as they think that simply because they have made it, others will buy! Well in the real world it does not happen like that and IDEAS can go own tooting its own horn but it will continue to fail in its purpose in the future also unless it does three most important things that are essential to a successful defense exhibitions i.e 1. Change the Exhibition Venue, 2. Give REAL commercial incentives to local private companies to participate in the said exhibition, & 3. Trump up the commercial aspect of the exhibition by inviting the local heads of private defense contracting and management companies to address the guests instead of inviting retired useless Generals who are incapable of even knowing what are the real issues in the entire process of defense manufacturing and sales. Unless this is done, IDEAS will slowly die its own death and even local professionals would not support it!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## farhan_9909

XYON said:


> Most of my friends who are in the business of defense procurement have not attended IDEAS 2012 (many of them pulled out) simply because of the reason that there is absolutely no point to do that! IDEAS 2012 has become a monotonous exhibition having no element of interest for real defense contractors and professionals. To add to the disappointment, our state enterprises are also in a state of dormancy whereas selling the military equipment. These state behemoths have NO IDEA on how to sell such equipment as they think that simply because they have made it, others will buy! Well in the real world it does not happen like that and IDEAS can go own tooting its own horn but it will continue to fail in its purpose in the future also unless it does three most important things that are essential to a successful defense exhibitions i.e 1. Change the Exhibition Venue, 2. Give REAL commercial incentives to local private companies to participate in the said exhibition, & 3. Trump up the commercial aspect of the exhibition by inviting the local heads of private defense contracting and management companies to address the guests instead of inviting retired useless Generals who are incapable of even knowing what are the real issues in the entire process of defense manufacturing and sales. Unless this is done, IDEAS will slowly die its own death and even local professionals would not support it!



well said

this time ideas doesnt seem as crowded as in the past..nt even the public industry has shown there full weapons.
i dnt knw when will we understand that retired army personal should bt never hired for anything.
they dnt know anything.



venue should be changed to ISLAMABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Alen Warnes was there, i saw him today.


----------



## v9s

burraak said:


> Hey "v9s" which EO/IO sensor is that??? is it domestically produced??? As far as I remember Pakistan was using StarSaphirIII on Falco UAV but this sensor doesn't look like that



Domestically produced EO sensor payload for Shahpar UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

danger-zone said:


> Alen Warnes was there, i saw him today.



I think you are mistaken, Alan is currently in Jakarta, he didn't have time to get a visa for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

skybolt said:


> *Sunday Will be open for All...*
> 
> *Bring Original CNIC with you...*
> 
> Do come early hours [10-11 am] to enjoy complete IDEAS 2012



Sir A VERY BIG THANK YOU!!


----------



## darkinsky

yaar yeah kia mazaq he skybolt

320 pictures peh itni topi

uff Allah, bohut topi he yeh banda 



v9s said:


> Domestically produced EO sensor payload for Shahpar UAV.



hey v9s, whats the drone with written figues of SHA 11 802 ?


----------



## Donatello

XYON said:


> Most of my friends who are in the business of defense procurement have not attended IDEAS 2012 (many of them pulled out) simply because of the reason that there is absolutely no point to do that! IDEAS 2012 has become a monotonous exhibition having no element of interest for real defense contractors and professionals. To add to the disappointment, our state enterprises are also in a state of dormancy whereas selling the military equipment. These state behemoths have NO IDEA on how to sell such equipment as they think that simply because they have made it, others will buy! Well in the real world it does not happen like that and IDEAS can go own tooting its own horn but it will continue to fail in its purpose in the future also unless it does three most important things that are essential to a successful defense exhibitions i.e 1. Change the Exhibition Venue, 2. Give REAL commercial incentives to local private companies to participate in the said exhibition, & 3. Trump up the commercial aspect of the exhibition by inviting the local heads of private defense contracting and management companies to address the guests instead of inviting retired useless Generals who are incapable of even knowing what are the real issues in the entire process of defense manufacturing and sales. Unless this is done, IDEAS will slowly die its own death and even local professionals would not support it!




There is no defense production in Pakistan. Only state controlled enterprises that are manned by thick headed military academy officers who were taught nothing about foreign policy, sales and production. They were taught how to fight, but seems like they have forgotten that as well. You want to revamp the Armed forces and defense industry in Pakistan? Change that 19th century curriculum being taught in military schools. I didn't go to IDEAS 2012 as i am not in Karachi. But i did go to Farnborough International Airshow this year, and i was blown away by the way these big companies do business.

Having lived abroad for so many years now, i do realize that most of my Pakistani brethren live in a bubble. The world is totally cut throat and different to what we feel in our little bubbles back home. I mean think about it, that David Cameron is to be on a trip to UAE to sell the Typhoons to replace the ageing Mirage and Saudia Arabia is planing on a second order. In this part of the world, country heads take stance for their local industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

darkinsky said:


> yaar yeah kia mazaq he skybolt
> 
> 320 pictures peh itni topi
> 
> uff Allah, bohut topi he yeh banda
> 
> 
> 
> hey v9s, whats the drone with written figues of SHA 11 802 ?



ager Wait kar saktay hoo to karo warna Khud IDEAS aajao...


----------



## skybolt

210 More PICs Today... 
All 210 are from Pakistani Pavilion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

skybolt said:


> ager Wait kar saktay hoo to karo warna Khud IDEAS aajao...



itna wait to shadi ke khane main bhi nahi kerna padta


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Armstrong

skybolt said:


> ager Wait kar saktay hoo to karo warna Khud IDEAS aajao...



Yaaar post kar bhii deiii aabbb ! Kitnaa aur tarpaiii ga ?  

Yaaraa instead of posting them here send us a link to the gallery !


----------



## mjnaushad

Thanks SKYBOLT.... waiting for more pics... and dont mind the guys they are just teasing you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *











*40mm Automatic Mortar *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## darkinsky

Armstrong said:


> Yaaar post kar bhii deiii aabbb ! Kitnaa aur tarpaiii ga ?
> 
> Yaaraa instead of posting them here send us a link to the gallery !



bhai saari photos zip kerke email kerdo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

darkinsky said:


> bhai saari photos zip kerke email kerdo



Yaaar yeh kiyaa photobucker ya iss tarhaan ka hii naaam hotaa hai na ? Uss par load kar douuu na PDF ka wait time aur na hiii hamein beitabiii !


----------



## darkinsky

Armstrong said:


> Yaaar yeh kiyaa photobucker ya iss tarhaan ka hii naaam hotaa hai na ? Uss par load kar douuu na PDF ka wait time aur na hiii hamein beitabiii !



itne der main tu ideas 2014 bhi shuru ho jai ga jab tk skybolt ki photos upload hon ge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kompromat

skybolt said:


> 210 More PICs Today...
> All 210 are from Pakistani Pavilion



If, you don't post them ALL in two days, you are banned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt

Aeronaut said:


> If, you don't post them ALL in two days, you are banned



Dear... Ban me....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Aeronaut said:


> If, you don't post them ALL in two days, you are banned



two days?? i say two minutes

skybolt get going


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A.Rafay

Heres one More pic, Relax Guys, Skybolt will post them.






Man seriously Those turkies Are Making Many things they are way ahead of us!! that Attack heli and the trainer are amazing!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A.Rafay

*IDEAS 2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kompromat

skybolt said:


> Dear... Ban me....



I will kill the chicken after getting the eggs not before

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

I, just realized that we manufacture absolutely NOTHING considerable in conventional arms from local R&D.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Man i cant wait to see what pakistan has got, Turkey is taking over!!


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

There's absolutely nothing new here, same old stuff from last time, except for that one UAV, everything else is the same.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## darkinsky

Desert Fox said:


> There's absolutely nothing new here, same old stuff from last time, except for that one UAV, everything else is the same.



dude there is a lot more than meets the eye, get keep patient for more pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blain2

A.Rafay said:


>



Now this is an interesting one:
http://i1.tribune.com.pk/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/463267-online-1352466246-559-640x480.jpg

Sardar ji checking out the JF-17 while one our chaps in Shalwar Kameez handles his business in the rear

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A.Rafay

blain2 said:


> Now this is an interesting one:
> http://i1.tribune.com.pk/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/463267-online-1352466246-559-640x480.jpg
> 
> Sardar ji checking out the JF-17 while one our chaps in Shalwar Kameez handles his business in the rear



Haha  ultimate beizzatty!! look at that !!


----------



## Dazzler

more, more, moreeeeeee


----------



## Kompromat

blain2 said:


> Now this is an interesting one:
> http://i1.tribune.com.pk/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/463267-online-1352466246-559-640x480.jpg
> 
> Sardar ji checking out the JF-17 while one our chaps in Shalwar Kameez handles his business in the rear




    Dear lord


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## user1

Donatello said:


> There is no defense production in Pakistan. Only state controlled enterprises that are manned by thick headed military academy officers who were taught nothing about foreign policy, sales and production. They were taught how to fight, but seems like they have forgotten that as well. You want to revamp the Armed forces and defense industry in Pakistan? Change that 19th century curriculum being taught in military schools. I didn't go to IDEAS 2012 as i am not in Karachi. But i did go to Farnborough International Airshow this year, and i was blown away by the way these big companies do business.
> 
> Having lived abroad for so many years now, i do realize that most of my Pakistani brethren live in a bubble. The world is totally cut throat and different to what we feel in our little bubbles back home. *I mean think about it, that David Cameron is to be on a trip to UAE to sell the Typhoons to replace the ageing Mirage and Saudia Arabia is planing on a second order. In this part of the world, country heads take stance for their local industry.*



Meanwhile, President Asif Ali Zardari is visiting Qatar signing an agreement for buying LNG that will go from Qatar to India and then to Pakistan. Zardari is sure to get his cut; Screw the local industry.


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 
Hall # 2
Turkish Pavilion Pics Finished *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

JF-17 with MAR-1 Missiles on JFT brochures from IDEAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## burraak

ASELSAN rocks...


----------



## Imran Khan

list of companies and countries in ideas ? anyone


----------



## burraak

Why Pakistan is not buying REmotly Operated weapon platforms from ASELSAN ??? Anyone knows???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faizan Qadri

Hello guys,

I'm a university student

Plzzz somebody tell me how can I visit Ideas on last day?

Is there a long registration process or only bring cnic & uni id card and enter the event?

Also tell me the timings and whether mobile phones/cameras are allowed or not?

waiting for replies


----------



## skybolt

Today's Chief Guest Governor Sindh Dr. Ishrat-ul-Ibad Juan will arrive Shortly..


----------



## sohailbarki

Guys please post more picture of CZ rifles, also is PA looking for CZ bren (7.62x39mm) version?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SEAL

sohailbarki said:


> *Guys please post more picture of CZ rifles, also is PA looking for CZ bren (7.62x39mm) version?*



HAHA i wish, as per Xyon below SMG is leading in PA trails. 
Sa vz 58 Compact


----------



## Donatello

danger-zone said:


> JF-17 with MAR-1 Missiles on JFT brochures from IDEAS.



Too less hardpoints...!!!

Must be at least 9!


----------



## Mughal-Prince

blain2 said:


> Now this is an interesting one:
> http://i1.tribune.com.pk/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/463267-online-1352466246-559-640x480.jpg
> 
> Sardar ji checking out the JF-17 while one our chaps in Shalwar Kameez handles his business in the rear



Oey koi nain yaar ... Adjusting FM anteena ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## v9s

darkinsky said:


> hey v9s, whats the drone with written figues of SHA 11 802 ?



Shahpar UAV i think.


----------



## wakapdf

princeiftikharmirza said:


> Oey koi nain yaar ... Adjusting FM anteena ...



hahahahahahahahahahaha  

Sardar ji getting a pic is worrysome. Hide your women, hide your kids, Indian RAW is infiltrating everywhere


----------



## Darth Vader

guys not a single pic is working


----------



## skybolt

IDEAS 2012 is closed for today..


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Ideas-2012: Chinese company signs MoU with HIT

Foreign buyers from over 50 countries have expressed keen interest in defence products manufactured by both local and foreign companies participating in Ideas-2012, the country's largest mega event displaying military equipment. During the 2nd day of the exhibition Thursday, a Chinese defence firm Novinco signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) for mutual co-operation and trade in defence products.

The agreement was signed by Lieutenant General Ayaz Saleem chairman HIT and Wang Li, vice President Novinco. According to sources, Pakistan for the first time was going to import Mine Resistant Ambush Vehicles. Poly Technologies of China a prominent company dealing with advanced equipment and technology will be providing the important vehicles (which were also displayed here in the exhibition) to Pakistan. The vehicle was designed to provide secured transportation for combat personnel and material especially under the threat of anti-tank mines. Besides it will also be beneficial for performing anti-terrorism and anti-riot mission.

Besides, China Shipbuilding Trading Corporation (CSTC) will also be providing four new ships to Pakistan Navy this year. During the exhibition, visitors, mainly foreign buyers, shown keen interest in the locally produced defence equipment as well as products displayed by foreign firms. Around 209 firms were exhibiting their products of which 135 were foreign while 74 were Pakistani forms.

Majority of the spaces were booked by companies from Turkey, China, North America, South America, Europe, Asia and Far Eastern countries. All the industry giants of Pakistan including Pakistan Navy, PAC Kamra, POF, DGMP, HRI -PAF MT Dte, Procon Eng, Alsons, GIDS, Karachi Shipyard and others were there at Expo Center Karachi. Talking to Business Recorder, Muhammad Naveed, director, Sure Nice Trader, said that the gloves jackets and others goods of security and defence purposes were being exported to many developing countries. A representative of Siddiqsons Limited at the company's stall said the company has received good import orders from Iran and some other Middle Eastern countries. The company, according to him was also going to export uniforms, tents, bullet-proof jackets and others to Iraq and Libya as new emerging markets. Afghanistan was also being targeted for the company's products.

Visitors mainly locals also found much interest in the locally produced drones of 'Integrated Dynamics' by a Pakistani firm which deals in aerospace and robotic systems, apparently because of the drone attacks by US in Pakistan. Though the small drones were only capable of monitoring and intelligence services, people wanted to have information about the products, technology and usage. Raja Sabri Khan, Chief Executive of the company, however informed that drone was the merging technology in the world. Though Pakistan was also exporting the monitoring/intelligence based drones to US, Australia and some European countries, its share in the over $12 billion worth global market/trade of the new technology was highly negligible. He however said that the small drones could be used by law enforcement agencies for monitoring, surveillance purposes with comparatively very less expenses as compared to the huge cost made by existing techniques and equipment/appliances.

Along with the exhibition, seminars on "Pakistan's success during war on terror," "asymmetric threat and response," " Preparing for the unknown-quick and effective emergency response from the TRI services," and "increased role of armed forces in nation building," were also held in fours sessions at the expo center on Thursday where prominent experts retired army officers and foreigners have addressed the visitors/participants. 

Asian Defense: Ideas-2012: Chinese company signs MoU with HIT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Faizan Qadri said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm a university student
> 
> Plzzz somebody tell me how can I visit Ideas on last day?
> 
> Is there a long registration process or only bring cnic & uni id card and enter the event?
> 
> Also tell me the timings and whether mobile phones/cameras are allowed or not?
> 
> waiting for replies



yes as far as i know CNIC will do the job... and cameras and mobiles are allowed.

Skybolt can tell you more on this.


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Nice read about POF Eye 

The POF Eye is available in several variations. It can be mounted with standard 9mm semi-automatic pistol, submachine gun or grenade launcher. It includes a small, high-resolution camera, laser sight and a colour LCD monitor, which can observe and view a target from various vantage points. The video camera enables forces to scan an area prior to pinpointing a target and broadcast the footage directly, in real time, to the operating team behind, or to a monitor at Command Post in the rear. Its head can turn 75 degrees.

The name given to Pakistani version of Corner Shot Gun is POF eye , with POF short for Pakistan Ordnance Factories. This product first came to limelight in late 2008 during the IDEAS 2008 in Karachi. Chairman POF Board Lt Gen Syed Sabahat Husain told the visiting delegates at IDEAS 2008 that this new product of POF may meet the requirement of law enforcing agencies in order to curb the terrorist activities. The live demonstration of this gun was also shown to the delegates.
Design & Features:
According to one of the designers, Ashfaq Ahmad, the overall designing and finalizing of this gun took 6 months. It has a few variations which can be summed up as follows:

- It can be mounted with standard 9mm semi-automatic pistol, sub-machine gun or grenade launcher.

- includes a small high-resolution camera, laser sight and a colour LCD monitor, which can observe and view a target from various vantage points.

- The video camera enables forces to scan an area prior to pinpointing a target and broadcast the footage directly, in real time, to the operating team behind, or to a Command Post monitor.

- Head can turn 75 degrees

Asian Defense: POF Eye..... Made in Pakistan Expo Defense Exhibition,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ark-Angel

This pic is of today. IDEAS 2012. GENIOUS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

Ark-Angel said:


> This pic is of today. IDEAS 2012. GENIOUS.



Didn't see it there, seems some free hand writing on computer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamranAli

i watched a car in white color made by H.I.T.... Do HIT also make auto car??? If not than it should..


----------



## A.Rafay

Skybolt where are you and your pics?? did you only took photos of turkish pavilion?? Where are Other 400 Pics you were taking about??


----------



## baqai

talk about bad luck i had passes but i couldn't go because i have a entry test tomorrow morning so busy preparing for it


----------



## Safriz

*Ukrspecexport displays its defense products at IDEAS 2012 exhibition in Pakistan*
Ukrspecexport displays its defense products at IDEAS 2012 exhibition in Pakistan - Ukrainian news. Interfax-Ukraine

Ukraine's state-run arms exporter Ukrspecexport is displaying the products of Ukraine's defense industry at the 7th International Defense Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS 2012), which is taking place in Karachi (Pakistan) on November 7-11, the company's press service has reported.

Among the exhibits presented at the Ukrainian stand are the developments of the domestic defense industry that are well-known on the world arms market, as well as new products.

In particular, Ukraine is displaying the models of BTR-3E1 and BTR-4 armored personnel carriers, Kolchuga radars, and bulletproof vests produced by TEMP-3000 Ltd.

Among the new products are VPR.308Winta VPR.338LM sniper rifles produced by Kyiv's Mayak Plant.

According to the press service, on the first day of the exhibition, the Ukrainian stand was visited by representatives of the defense ministries of Azerbaijan, Tajikistan, Japan, Mongolia and Turkmenistan.

The IDEAS International Defense Exhibition and Seminar, which is held once in two years in Karachi, is one of the largest exhibitions in Asia. According to its organizers, IDEAS 2012 was attended by representatives of 56 countries.

Pakistan is one of Ukraine's largest partners on the world arms market. From 1996 to 2000, the volume of orders executed by Ukrainian specialists for the Pakistani side reached about $800 million. In particular, as part of the $650 million contract signed in 1996, Ukraine delivered 320 T-80UD tanks to Pakistan.

Ukraine has cooperated with Pakistan in the Al-Khalid MBT project since 2002, when the sides signed the first contract for the supply of 285 engine compartments on the basis of the 6TD-2 engine for the Pakistani main battle tank.

Pakistani experts noted the prospects of cooperation with Ukraine in the modernization of armored vehicles, taking into account Pakistan's current resources and needs in this sphere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Ark-Angel said:


> This pic is of today. IDEAS 2012. GENIOUS.



This must be a some Pakistani Stall, displaying decades old guns with Slogan "DONT TUCH" ! 
While i enjoyed checking Ukrainian & British snipers, Czech SMGs & Turkish, Chinese TT, revolvers etc. that was fun.. really loved Ukrainian Snipers that wight around 8kg each.


----------



## A.Rafay

*IDEAS 2012 receives good response*
Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

*KARACHI: Air Vice Marshall (retd) Zubair Iqbal Malik has said that the overwhelming response received during the IDEAS 2012 from national and international delegates establishedB that Global Industrial and Defence Solution (GIDS) is a major player of Pakistan&#8217;s defence industry.*

He expressed these views while visiting the exhibition. GIDS constituent organisation AERO, IDS, Marine Systems, Xpert Engineering Services, IICS, ATCOP and SETS remained the focus. Visitors showed keen interest in the products by Integrated Defence Systems (IDS). This entity is involved in the production of rocket boaster, unmanned aerial vehicles, military batteries, starfish naval ground mines and reliability of missiles systems. Introducing Scientific Engineering and Technology Services (SETS) to foreign delegates, AVM said, &#8220;It is multi-disciplinary research and development organisation.


----------



## Kompromat

Is this a joke, supposed to embarrass our defense industry ?


----------



## MadDog

Aeronaut said:


> Is this a joke, supposed to embarrass our defense industry ?



Really Disappointing...nothing new came up from Pak defence industry in this IDEAS ...everything is the same as that in IDEAS 2008 !!!


----------



## skybolt

truthseeker2010 said:


> yes as far as i know CNIC will do the job... and cameras and mobiles are allowed.
> 
> Skybolt can tell you more on this.



*Bring Orgnal CNIC... 

Go to IDEAS registration Office at NCC [National Coaching Center] Opposite National Stadium.
get registered.. Shuttle service [Free] will drop you at Expo Center 

try to Come as soon as possible you can ask for me at reception inside Expo Center between Hall 5 & 6*



SamranAli said:


> i watched a car in white color made by H.I.T.... Do HIT also make auto car??? If not than it should..



That Toyota is armored vehicle...


----------



## skybolt

A.Rafay said:


> Skybolt where are you and your pics?? did you only took photos of turkish pavilion?? Where are Other 400 Pics you were taking about??



Will post here soon....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012
Hall # 3
CHINA Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012
Hall # 3
CHINA Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012
Hall # 3
CHINA Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan finalising arrangements to target global arms market*


Defenc*e firms exhibi*t high-tech produc*ts to attrac*t local, foreig*n buyers* 

By Saad Hasan

Published: November 9, 2012 

"Exports make up a minor share of our overall production. We have to look at Pakistan&#8217;s own needs first," says POF Director 



KARACHI: Pakistan is close to finalising arrangements to start the commercial sale of locally manufactured rifle including the POF Eye corner shotgun, which has the capability to see around walls and claimed by its makers to be highly effective in close-quarter battles, officials said on Thursday.

The POF Eye named after Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) where it has been made, was first unveiled in 2008 as one of the new weapons to equip military for counterinsurgency campaigns.

Along with two dozen products exhibited at the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2012, POF has put on display three automatic assault and sniper rifles which it does not export as yet.

&#8220;There are some United Nations (UN) guidelines that make it difficult to market the weapons,&#8221; said a senior POF official.

&#8220;Sometimes a gun sold to one country ends up in another where the international community has concerns of the weapon failing into the wrong hands. That is what happened with us and we were made answerable.&#8221;

He did not explain, however, the measures being adopted to allay those concerns but said the state-owned company was already receiving orders.

The POF Eye&#8217;s front component can bend around walls up to 60 degrees and show locations of enemy on a digital screen attached to the butt of the gun. It helps eliminate a target without coming in direct contact with enemy&#8217;s line of sight.

The other weapons include G3M and G3S, variants of the G3 automatic rifles &#8211; the standard weapon of the Pakistan Army &#8211; that POF manufactures locally to make the gun effective and powerful. All of them were for sale.

But POF&#8217;s Director Exports Tabassum Rahman said that the company&#8217;s main purpose was to meet the requirements of Pakistan&#8217;s infantry. &#8220;Exports make up a minor share of our overall production. We have to look at our own needs first.&#8221;

He said that POF regularly exports to foreign armies, which prefer Pakistani products because of quality and cost. &#8220;A lot of countries make MG3 (machine gun, but Germans preferred us when they recently needed the weapon. We have better quality.&#8221;

While the exhibition has not been opened for the public and the halls at the Expo Centre Karachi were crowded by mostly uniformed guests, foreign delegates did take interest in some of the locally developed defence products.

The Directorate General Munitions Production (DGMP) had put up for sale the high-tech indigenously developed tank simulators, which Pakistan Army has been using for the past five years.

&#8220;This helps forces save cost and train the manpower effectively,&#8221; said a civilian scientist affiliated with the project. &#8220;Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and some other countries have already expressed their interest in buying this equipment.&#8221;

The simulator has been designed to create war-like scenarios for modern armoured vehicles with the tanks body fitted over a hydraulic system to make the experience real for the driver and the gunner, he explained.

Some local private companies were also trying to woo potential customers, including the Pakistan Army, with products they insisted made a lot of difference on war economy &#8211; the set of contingencies undertaken by a modern state to mobilise its economy for war production.

Universal Graphics and Developer is basically an outdoor advertisement company and its CEO Jalal M Khan is now trying to convince the army to use inflatable decoys, which look like military installations and can fool the attacking air force.

&#8220;This is a relatively new concept but very cost effective. These inflatable military goods come in every shape from tanks, rocket launchers, radar and aircrafts. For just a few thousand dollars, you can literally save millions of dollars,&#8221; he said.

Interesting thing is that they can send out deceptive heat and radiation signals to enemy aircraft as well, he said.

Published in The Express Tribune, November 9th, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

Where is BMC-FNSS-OTOKAR-METEKSAN-TUBITAKSAGE-KALEKALIP like institutes in Pakistani defence fair ? Let some of those aside, Almost None of Turkish Land Vehicle manufacturers took place in IDEAS 2012. Dearsan-RMK-Istanbul Shipyard like naval institutes ? MilgemS-MilgemF-TF-2000-YTKB ???

Aselsan's presentation is too poor. Where is radar, avionic, communication devices, Airborne/Land based stand off jammers(I saw Chinese equivalents), Air defence system presentations, Microvawe productions, Tank fire control systems and upgrade solutions which Pakistan can require ? Thermal sights ? How they can think that introducing 2-3 type of stabilized guns, 1 submarine decoy and 1-2 type of jammer system is enough in such a big defence fair ?

At least, I wanted to see Otokar presenting Turkish National Tank Altay's mock-up in IDEAS 2012.

What about Havelsan's tens of different simulators ? Really interesting. Take a look Chine How they are presenting every single systems, air defence/artillery with mock-up's...

It is understood Why We lost Pakistani MRAP tender to China. Turkish Ministery of National Defence should kick those BMC, Otokar and FNSS's arses to carry them from fair to fair.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Jango

Aeronaut said:


> Is this a joke, supposed to embarrass our defense industry ?



Image looks photoshopped.

Notice the K of Pakistan is above the metal piece below. 

Besides, do we even manufacture F2000? Or is it a Darra product?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

So...today was public day?
Any of you 'commoners' go to the exibition? 

So...today was public day?
Any of you 'commoners' go to the exibition? 

So...today was public day?
Any of you 'commoners' go to the exibition?


----------



## Jango

Safriz said:


> So...today was public day?
> Any of you 'commoners' go to the exibition?



You want to ask about Saab???


----------



## Kompromat

nuclearpak said:


> Image looks photoshopped.
> 
> Notice the K of Pakistan is above the metal piece below.
> 
> Besides, do we even manufacture F2000? Or is it a Darra product?



Yes it looks fake.


----------



## truthseeker2010

skybolt said:


> *Bring Orgnal CNIC...
> 
> Go to IDEAS registration Office at NCC [National Coaching Center] Opposite National Stadium.
> get registered.. Shuttle service [Free] will drop you at Expo Center
> 
> try to Come as soon as possible you can ask for me at reception inside Expo Center between Hall 5 & 6*
> 
> 
> 
> That Toyota is armored vehicle...


 
Skybolt were you there at the reception, giving away IDEAS handbag.... I came there yesterday and asked for neck strap for my pass.


----------



## cabatli_53

Thanks to IDEAS 2012, It is the first time I have seen some techical differences at OMTAS medium range AT missile. As far as I understood from mock-up, Roketsan applied side-rockets (or I don't know the technical name of them) like spike missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Armstrong

@ *Cabatli* : You have to factor in both the possible soft loans from China to acquire these platforms & our history of using Chinese tech for decades & collaborating with them on these things for a decade or two. So it doesn't really come down to benign marketing on part of the Turkish Industries but rather us being broke right now & being fairly happy with the things that China is coming up with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Armstrong said:


> @ *Cabatli* : You have to factor in both the possible soft loans from China to acquire these platforms & our history of using Chinese tech for decades & collaborating with them on these things for a decade or two. So it doesn't really come down to benign marketing on part of the Turkish Industries but rather us being broke right now & being fairly happy with the things that China is coming up with.




Indeed bro but Participation on a defence fair to be helding in Pakistan or any other state means not only introducing/collaborating/marketing variety of your defence products in country that domestic fair carried out, but also the region where country locates. The institutes having a purpose to participate any fair should consider it like... Those are international fairs that many engineers/officials/military delegations from different countries are attending.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012 over... *


----------



## SamranAli

i was get jealous watching students there on tv..


----------



## Ark-Angel

Students from APS (Balochistan) were there too, today.
HUMAIN DAIG BNANI CHAHIYE THI!


----------



## Ark-Angel

alibaz said:


> Didn't see it there, seems some free hand writing on computer.



It's of that Turkish hall.



SamranAli said:


> i watched a car in white color made by H.I.T.... Do HIT also make auto car??? If not than it should..



It was Altis. Armored Altis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

there is little or no picture from pakistan's own pavilion


----------



## Ark-Angel

danger-zone said:


> This must be a some Pakistani Stall, displaying decades old guns with Slogan "DONT TUCH" !
> While i enjoyed checking Ukrainian & British snipers, Czech SMGs & Turkish, Chinese TT, revolvers etc. that was fun.. really loved Ukrainian Snipers that wight around 8kg each.



Turkish hall dude.


----------



## Ark-Angel

So how many of you played Angry Birds at Harris's stall? It was quite very famous.. People were asking about android software :p


----------



## skybolt

darkinsky said:


> there is little or no picture from pakistan's own pavilion



Pictures will be uploaded Soon...
Itni PIcs hoo jain gi k bad main Bolo gay k bas kar doo :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

truthseeker2010 said:


> Skybolt were you there at the reception, giving away IDEAS handbag.... I came there yesterday and asked for neck strap for my pass.



I was there... may be u asked me for strap..
u should give me reference of PDF yaar ...


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012
Hall # 3
CHINA Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012
Hall # 3
CHINA Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012
Hall # 3
CHINA Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alimobin memon

here's one pic enjoy.. The Alzarrar has been updated in quite awesome way. The tank does show that it protects it crew at some good extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassana

Myth_buster_1 said:


> PAC over haul capability of Mirage III engine.



Nothing being proud of looks like a toy exhibition rather than a defence exhibition. I went to a replica model shop with my ten years old son they had better stuff than that. I have feelings that when time comes might of the Pakistan army and weaponry gonna turn out to be a fizzle. As we have seen Pakistan armed forces performance when the attack on the bases happened . Pakistan is country where modeocresy not only tolerated but celebrated. My cousin works for one of the security forces. His col sent him to the city for his mobile phone repair for which he had to abandon his post.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ark-Angel



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

hassana said:


> Nothing being proud of looks like a toy exhibition rather than a defence exhibition. I went to a replica model shop with my ten years old son they had better stuff than that. I have feelings that when time comes might of the Pakistan army and weaponry gonna turn out to be a fizzle. As we have seen Pakistan armed forces performance when the attack on the bases happened . Pakistan is country where modeocresy not only tolerated but celebrated. My cousin works for one of the security forces. His col sent him to the city for his mobile phone repair for which he had to abandon his post.



No doubt it was down scaled exhibhition. Unlike previous exhibhitions, none of the strategic weapons were showcased, which was a good call. Having said that the real benefit of these exhibhitions is not only in what is shown but also the seminars on the side as well as the delegates. On both these counts the exhibhition wa quiet a success. So these events are about the soft benefits as much as harware. Also how do we know you are not an Indian or someone like them (like so many on this forum) spreading disinformation. As for the fizzle part, recent history shows the one who are fizzling out despite all the hot air are the Indians i.e. Brass Tacks, Parakram, Kargil, Mumbai etc. etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

skybolt said:


> I was there... may be u asked me for strap..
> u should give me reference of PDF yaar ...



So you were there at the stall of IDEAS 2012 giving out hand bags.
There was a good looking girl in white shirt & black trousers on Saturday morning around 10:45 am, I asked her about Chinese Defence hall cus i was lost there and buddys were waiting for me in that hall. Although she was helping me out but a guy at the stall came and took his share for helping me out and cleared my way to get away from her soon as possible. 
I hope that wasn't you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Ark-Angel said:


>



what is this ???


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Bossman said:


> No doubt it was down scaled exhibhition. Unlike previous exhibhitions, none of the strategic weapons were showcased, which was a good call. Having said that the real benefit of these exhibhitions is not only in what is shown but also the seminars on the side as well as the delegates. On both these counts the exhibhition wa quiet a success. So these events are about the soft benefits as much as harware. Also how do we know you are not an Indian or someone like them (like so many on this forum) spreading disinformation. As for the fizzle part, recent history shows the one who are fizzling out despite all the hot air are the Indians i.e. Brass Tacks, Parakram, Kargil, Mumbai etc. etc.



Seriously man, i found nothing special on Pakistani stalls except of GIDS, they totally stunned me. Except GIDS, every thing was crap old stuff.


----------



## farhan_9909

this year ideas was total BS
not even half of pakistani firm participated

no Babur
no raad
old al khalid
no burraq mrap
not even the older apCs

as xyon said.ideas will slowly Die unless and until those retired army officer are removed.they know nothing about selling off there weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

In my view considering the law & order situation of Karachi, the Defense Expo should have been planned at Islamabad. I mean at very first day of exhibition a bomb blast at rangers head quarters in Karachi. Rest of days were also very bad. Also considering the overall political & economic condition of Pakistan, this was expected outcome.

And one more thing, the previous IDEAS all were very successful. At that time our economy was also growing at +7%.
Yaar dost compare karte hain Musharraf era with Zardari's era....


----------



## darkinsky

hassana said:


> Nothing being proud of looks like a toy exhibition rather than a defence exhibition. I went to a replica model shop with my ten years old son they had better stuff than that. I have feelings that when time comes might of the Pakistan army and weaponry gonna turn out to be a fizzle. As we have seen Pakistan armed forces performance when the attack on the bases happened . Pakistan is country where modeocresy not only tolerated but celebrated. My cousin works for one of the security forces. His col sent him to the city for his mobile phone repair for which he had to abandon his post.



these arnt pakistani weapons as model toys, and china/turkey just can bring their entire frigades and navy ships and dock at the expo centre 



farhan_9909 said:


> this year ideas was total BS
> not even half of pakistani firm participated
> 
> no Babur
> no raad
> old al khalid
> no burraq mrap
> not even the older apCs
> 
> as xyon said.ideas will slowly Die unless and until those retired army officer are removed.they know nothing about selling off there weapon



i agree, it was musharraf's idea and after musharraf we dont have exactly seen real developments in any of our military fields, no ToT, no real deal simple as that


----------



## darkinsky

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> In my view considering the law & order situation of Karachi, the Defense Expo should have been planned at Islamabad. I mean at very first day of exhibition a bomb blast at rangers head quarters in Karachi. Rest of days were also very bad. Also considering the overall political & economic condition of Pakistan, this was expected outcome.
> 
> And one more thing, the previous IDEAS all were very successful. At that time our economy was also growing at +7%.
> Yaar dost compare karte hain Musharraf era with Zardari's era....



thek hai, i will be more than happy if these freakin army barracks in karachi also go to islamabad


----------



## Ark-Angel

wasm95 said:


> what is this ???



APC. I don't know its name.


----------



## Ark-Angel

farhan_9909 said:


> this year ideas was total BS
> not even half of pakistani firm participated
> 
> no Babur
> no raad
> old al khalid
> no burraq mrap
> not even the older apCs
> 
> as xyon said.ideas will slowly Die unless and until those retired army officer are removed.they know nothing about selling off there weapon



And no fire-power demonstration and no tank maneuver.


----------



## A.Rafay

wasm95 said:


> what is this ???



Its Muhafiz APC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

If you took pictures. Kindly upload them here for future use.
IDEAS 2012 - Pakistan Military Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pakistan offering high-tech equipment for sale: minister*






*KARACHI - &#8220;Pakistan is offering some high-tech air and ground equipments for sale and it shows that we have achieved self sufficiency in many fields. Pakistan is a peace-loving country and desires to live in harmony with all.&#8221; Sardar Bahadur Khan Sihar, Federal Minister for Defence Production, stated this while addressing the closing ceremony of IDEAS 2012 here at Expo center Karachi.*
Major General Tahir Ashraf Khan HI(M) DG DEPO, Commodore Siddiq Akbar, Director (Media) of Defence Export Promotion Organization (DEPO), Ministry of Defence Production and Brig. Mazhar, Director Coordination, DEPO were also present on the occasion.
He added that the aim of the IDEAS 2012 was to showcase our products, demonstrate our organization skills to plan and conduct a mega event of international stature and provide a great international platform to convey our view points on security issues concerning Pakistan. Moreover, to provide a unique opportunity for our defence related industry, both in public and private sector, to display their products and interact directly with the defence industry of the developed world and creating a good opportunity to reinforce the diplomatic efforts in the domain of defence diplomacy.
He said we feel that by holding DEAS 2012 successfully under the prevalent environment by an attempt to build the image of Pakistan as a modern, progressive and tolerant state that is willing to co-exist peacefully with the international community, we have achieve our aim. While giving answer to a question he said we have achieved all targets of holding the IDEAS 2012. Around 82 foreign defence delegations and participation of 56 countries shows the significance and success of the exhibition.
Meanwhile, Major General Tahir Ashraf Khan also briefed the media he added that Pakistan had been in defence production since very long.
Our some of the major indigenously developed products were showcased in IDEAS-2012 including Main Battle Tank Al&#8211;Khalid, JF&#8211;17 Thunder Fighter Aircraft, Jet Trainer Aircraft and UAVs etc.
We received very good response for IDEAS 2012 from Turkey, China, North America, South America, Europe, Asia, Far East.
He added that the impact of the event will be large, it is an ongoing process and major deals take time to be cemented. Chinese company and HIT has signed MoU in this regard. Pakistan is producing high quality defence products which are low in price tag but are equal in terms of quality. Pakistan has great potential to export it defence products. He said all delegates would undo the wrong image of Pakistan and show positive image as more secure, peaceful region to hold such a mega event.
He highlighted that foreign delegates did not face any difficulty during their stay and a good message will be conveyed by them that it is wrong there are armed men, terrorists on the streets of Karachi. A new message would be delivered by these delegates in the world that Pakistan respects sovereignties of the countries and a peaceful country, which is our great achievement.


----------



## hassana

Bossman said:


> No doubt it was down scaled exhibhition. Unlike previous exhibhitions, none of the strategic weapons were showcased, which was a good call. Having said that the real benefit of these exhibhitions is not only in what is shown but also the seminars on the side as well as the delegates. On both these counts the exhibhition wa quiet a success. So these events are about the soft benefits as much as harware. Also how do we know you are not an Indian or someone like them (like so many on this forum) spreading disinformation. As for the fizzle part, recent history shows the one who are fizzling out despite all the hot air are the Indians i.e. Brass Tacks, Parakram, Kargil, Mumbai etc. etc.



What difference does it make who am i? , I have only mentioned facts i am sure deep down most pakistani agree , Pakistan is a country where mediocresy not only tolerated but celebrated and that fact is reflected in every faced of life including armed forces of Pakistan , we have seen demonstration of that performance in the recent attack on the bases of Pakistan. The manner and the professional ism in which the attack was handled was disgraceful and not good enough. considering Pakistan army claims to be the one of best. If that incident would have happened in one western countries u Imagine how many people would have resigned. big brass in particular? Now u tell me how many Gen were held responsible ? I tell u how many the No is big Zero. Welcome to big celebration of mediocresy. I rest my case.


----------



## Zarvan

A Channel was reporting that Al Khalid 1 is still in testing phase and soon will be inducted in Army and also show in next defense exhibition


----------



## Bossman

hassana said:


> What difference does it make who am i? , I have only mentioned facts i am sure deep down most pakistani agree , Pakistan is a country where mediocresy not only tolerated but celebrated and that fact is reflected in every faced of life including armed forces of Pakistan , we have seen demonstration of that performance in the recent attack on the bases of Pakistan. The manner and the professional ism in which the attack was handled was disgraceful and not good enough. considering Pakistan army claims to be the one of best. If that incident would have happened in one western countries u Imagine how many people would have resigned. big brass in particular? Now u tell me how many Gen were held responsible ? I tell u how many the No is big Zero. Welcome to big celebration of mediocresy. I rest my case.



It does make a big difference who you are because it shows the motives for your posts. Terrorist acts from within are very difficult to detect and prevent. The biggest one in recent years was 911 and as you are so keen to refer to the West so please tell me how many senior officers of CIA or FBI or Pentagon were held accountable for the attacks? Well the answer is a big zero and I rest my case. Same goes for the attacks in London or Mumbai. In case of 911 the attackers were not even insiders as is the case in Pakistan. In case of Pakistan, the most successful attack was against Mehran and the Base Commander was court martialed. Both the attacks on GHQ and Kamra failed to meet their objectives despite some initial successes of the attacker so the security structure worked. And Pakistan Army does not claim to be the best in the world. Lastly your story about the Colonel sending the officer to get his phone fixed is total BS and I can prove it. Please also work on your spellings before your criticise others for "mediocresy" in every "faced" of life.


----------



## farhan_9909

well in a video from 2010 we have seen al khalid 1 production model.mass production started long back


----------



## skybolt

danger-zone said:


> So you were there at the stall of IDEAS 2012 giving out hand bags.
> There was a good looking girl in white shirt & black trousers on Saturday morning around 10:45 am, I asked her about Chinese Defence hall cus i was lost there and buddys were waiting for me in that hall. Although she was helping me out but a guy at the stall came and took his share for helping me out and cleared my way to get away from her soon as possible.
> I hope that wasn't you.



hahaha... 
What should i say now... anyways you were there for IDEAS not for her... 
hahaha ... Sorry better luck next time



Rajput_Pakistani said:


> In my view considering the law & order situation of Karachi, the Defense Expo should have been planned at Islamabad. I mean at very first day of exhibition a bomb blast at rangers head quarters in Karachi. Rest of days were also very bad. Also considering the overall political & economic condition of Pakistan, this was expected outcome.
> 
> And one more thing, the previous IDEAS all were very successful. At that time our economy was also growing at +7%.
> Yaar dost compare karte hain Musharraf era with Zardari's era....



Sorry Buddy... IDEAS 2014 is also planned for 1-4 Dec 2014 at Karachi...


----------



## skybolt

Zarvan said:


> A Channel was reporting that Al Khalid 1 is still in testing phase and soon will be inducted in Army and also show in next defense exhibition



hahaha.., Media was reporting without any knowledge... 
Al-Khalid is Fully operational ... Al-Khalid which was at Display in IDEAS 2012 was from 24th Cavalry...


----------



## truthseeker2010

skybolt said:


> I was there... may be u asked me for strap..
> u should give me reference of PDF yaar ...



were u the one who told me to go to mezzanine floor of turkish hall to get the strap?


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012
Hall # 3
China Pavilion *


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassana

Bossman said:


> It does make a big difference who you are because it shows the motives for your posts. Terrorist acts from within are very difficult to detect and prevent. The biggest one in recent years was 911 and as you are so keen to refer to the West so please tell me how many senior officers of CIA or FBI or Pentagon were held accountable for the attacks? Well the answer is a big zero and I rest my case. Same goes for the attacks in London or Mumbai. In case of 911 the attackers were not even insiders as is the case in Pakistan. In case of Pakistan, the most successful attack was against Mehran and the Base Commander was court martialed. Both the attacks on GHQ and Kamra failed to meet their objectives despite some initial successes of the attacker so the security structure worked. And Pakistan Army does not claim to be the best in the world. Lastly your story about the Colonel sending the officer to get his phone fixed is total BS and I can prove it. Please also work on your spellings before your criticise others for "mediocresy" in every "faced" of life.[ a
> Your post is reflective of typical paranoid mind set of pakistanis " always looking over your shoulders" who is it? what are they doing type?. It is true, quality of institutions in any country is the mirror image of the quality of people it represent and u being one of those people tells us a lot. It is coz of that quality of people that one can not practice religion openly. Daylight murders of minorities like Hindus ,Christians and Shias are proof of that. OPEN rapes of innocent women, kidnappings and the list goes on. All this is happening with impunity. Its the law of the jungle my friend. And this is the pakistan these institutions have created for u and Pakistan army is the prime culprit of it , Obviously u think it.s good enough, well i have got a news for u, u deserve it enjoy it, I rest my case. By the way i find it amusing that u pick on my spelling. LOL


----------



## skybolt

truthseeker2010 said:


> were u the one who told me to go to mezzanine floor of turkish hall to get the strap?



May be ...
i dont remember properly... 
bit remember... someone asked me about the strap ... 


but U can see me my Pics ... Image from IDEAS 2008...
IDEAS 2008 - Pakistan Military Photos


----------



## SEAL

Skybolt please upload pics of GIDS stall if you have.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

my mistake 
because muhafiz is a bad looking machine


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012
Hall # 3
China Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

skybolt said:


> May be ...
> i dont remember properly...
> bit remember... someone asked me about the strap ...
> 
> 
> but U can see me my Pics ... Image from IDEAS 2008...
> IDEAS 2008 - Pakistan Military Photos



what is the big optics/scope on top of mg3??


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

skybolt said:


> May be ...
> i dont remember properly...
> bit remember... someone asked me about the strap ...
> 
> 
> but U can see me my Pics ... Image from IDEAS 2008...
> IDEAS 2008 - Pakistan Military Photos



Glad to see it wasn't you with that girl ..


----------



## skybolt

mjnaushad said:


> what is the big optics/scope on top of mg3??



That is Thermal infrared weapon sight...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

danger-zone said:


> Glad to see it wasn't you with that girl ..



I will not post Mine photos with her on PDF... You Will Really Feel Jealous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012
Hall # 3
China Pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

skybolt said:


> That is Thermal infrared weapon sight...



Pakistan made?


----------



## A.Rafay

Was pakistan showing Bomb Disposal Robots Like this??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mylovepakistan

Asian Defense: IDEAS 2012: Pakistan, China to market Al-Khalid tank together

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

mjnaushad said:


> Pakistan made?



That Thermal Infrared Weapon sight was made in Turkey...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

Simulators of pak army!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt




----------



## krash

hassana said:


> Your post is reflective of typical paranoid mind set of pakistanis " always looking over your shoulders" who is it? what are they doing type?. It is true, quality of institutions in any country is the mirror image of the quality of people it represent and u being one of those people tells us a lot. It is coz of that quality of people that one can not practice religion openly. Daylight murders of minorities like Hindus ,Christians and Shias are proof of that. OPEN rapes of innocent women, kidnappings and the list goes on. All this is happening with impunity. Its the law of the jungle my friend. And this is the pakistan these institutions have created for u and Pakistan army is the prime culprit of it , Obviously u think it.s good enough, well i have got a news for u, u deserve it enjoy it, I rest my case. By the way i find it amusing that u pick on my spelling. LOL



What speaks more of any person is the manner in which he presents himself. And you, my good man, aren't faring very well. That urge to reduce the cognitive dissonance born from one's complexes always wins. The higher one professes to be the more apparent the desperation. You fabricate to help you get on with it, you try to make yourself believe it, you hope others will fall for it too. The frown, the snubbing, the criticism, the 'holier than thou'... the works. The pretense, however, does not hold for long, if at all. Typical of one who amounts to naught. Festinger says its not your fault, you're scared. Pomp is how below par achieves mediocrity. pssst.........People can see right through you.


Now be a good boy and answer this: 



Bossman said:


> It does make a big difference who you are because it shows the motives for your posts. *Terrorist acts from within are very difficult to detect and prevent. The biggest one in recent years was 911 and as you are so keen to refer to the West so please tell me how many senior officers of CIA or FBI or Pentagon were held accountable for the attacks? Well the answer is a big zero and I rest my case. Same goes for the attacks in London or Mumbai. In case of 911 the attackers were not even insiders as is the case in Pakistan. In case of Pakistan, the most successful attack was against Mehran and the Base Commander was court martialed. Both the attacks on GHQ and Kamra failed to meet their objectives despite some initial successes of the attacker so the security structure worked. And Pakistan Army does not claim to be the best in the world. Lastly your story about the Colonel sending the officer to get his phone fixed is total BS and I can prove it.* Please also work on your spellings before your criticise others for "mediocresy" in every "faced" of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassana

krash said:


> What speaks more of any person is the manner in which he presents himself. And you, my good man, aren't faring very well. That urge to reduce the cognitive dissonance born from one's complexes always wins. The higher one professes to be the more apparent the desperation. You fabricate to help you get on with it, you try to make yourself believe it, you hope others will fall for it too. The frown, the snubbing, the criticism, the 'holier than thou'... the works. The pretense, however, does not hold for long, if at all. Typical of one who amounts to naught. Festinger says its not your fault, you're scared. Pomp is how below par achieves mediocrity. pssst.........People can see right through you.
> 
> 
> Now be a good boy and answer this:



Only devil advocates devil and corrupt will advocate the corrupt, hope i have enlighten u . By the way what happened to three Pakistan army generals who used public billions of Rs to gamble on stock exchange? only the tip of the ice burg in a sea of corruption.Only known incident in the whole wide world where sitting generals gamble with public purse, but the real icing on the cake is no one took notice of it including the best spy organization ISI in the world. I bet these generals are your heroes. By the way i wanted to remind u, u did not pick on spellings, what happened?, make sure in your next post do not go preachy on me stick with facts and figures.


----------



## Bossman

hassana said:


> Only devil advocates devil and corrupt will advocate the corrupt, hope i have enlighten u . By the way what happened to three Pakistan army generals who used public billions of Rs to gamble on stock exchange? only the tip of the ice burg in a sea of corruption.Only known incident in the whole wide world where sitting generals gamble with public purse, but the real icing on the cake is no one took notice of it including the best spy organization ISI in the world. I bet these generals are your heroes. By the way i wanted to remind u, u did not pick on spellings, what happened?, make sure in your next post do not go preachy on me stick with facts and figures.



Well it didn't take long for the cat to get out of the bag. This thread is about IDEAS and as you were unable to respond to any of my questions your defence was simply to bring totally unrelated issues to table. This approach is very simple and I can do the same with any institution in any country of world. You are obviously a Pakistan hater irrespective of who you are and cannot be expected to take a balanced and objective view about Pakistan. You come to this forum simply to spew your poison. You are a fake and I don't think you have ever been to Pakistan and what you say is all based on surfing the web. Nobody on this forum is supporting corruption or mediocracy, nobody is saying Pakistan Army or ISI is the best so don't assume things. If you want to discuss corruption and mediocracy please find another thread or forum and do it in a sensible manner. Your motive to be on this forum is not to have a constructive discourse but rather disrupt and spread negativity. Lastly what makes you such a big shot? Your post reflect an inferiority complex driven personality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Bossman said:


> Well it didn't take long for the cat to get out of the bag. This thread is about IDEAS and as you were unable to respond to any of my questions your defence was simply to bring totally unrelated issues to table. This approach is very simple and I can do the same with any institution in any country of world. You are obviously a Pakistan hater irrespective of who you are and cannot be expected to take a balanced and objective view about Pakistan. You come to this forum simply to spew your poison. You are a fake and *I don't think you have ever been to Pakistan *and what you say is all based on surfing the web. Nobody on this forum is supporting corruption or mediocracy, nobody is saying Pakistan Army or ISI is the best so don't assume things. If you want to discuss corruption and mediocracy please find another thread or forum and do it in a sensible manner. Your motive to be on this forum is not to have a constructive discourse but rather disrupt and spread negativity. Lastly what makes you such a big shot? Your post reflect an inferiority complex driven personality.



Nope hes Pakistani, although would rather not like to be called one; the type who try to be more white than the whites themselves. Meet the likes of him everyday, funny lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassana

Bossman said:


> Well it didn't take long for the cat to get out of the bag. This thread is about IDEAS and as you were unable to respond to any of my questions your defence was simply to bring totally unrelated issues to table. This approach is very simple and I can do the same with any institution in any country of world. You are obviously a Pakistan hater irrespective of who you are and cannot be expected to take a balanced and objective view about Pakistan. You come to this forum simply to spew your poison. You are a fake and I don't think you have ever been to Pakistan and what you say is all based on surfing the web. Nobody on this forum is supporting corruption or mediocracy, nobody is saying Pakistan Army or ISI is the best so don't assume things. If you want to discuss corruption and mediocracy please find another thread or forum and do it in a sensible manner. Your motive to be on this forum is not to have a constructive discourse but rather disrupt and spread negativity. Lastly what makes you such a big shot? Your post reflect an inferiority complex driven personality.



Seems like u have given up nor have u offered any sound arguments to stand up for what u preach, It is my belief that u can not defend the in defensible and believe me there are far better ways to behave than the prime institution which u r proud of, is and have behaved in the past. I think the best way to defend your country is to point out loud and clear the substandard practices these institutions dish out to the common man on the street and yell so loud that every one can hear it rather than defend it. Defending it might make u a patriotic Pakistani but may not fix the system up. I think that is the only difference between your and my thinking yet we share the same goals. Welfare and betterment of Pakistan. I am a Pakistani and story about my cousin and the Col is true as well. Looking forward to your answer. Do not defend it.


----------



## skybolt

*Pakistan Machine Tool Factory *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*IDEAS to generate $10m*

KARACHI: International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2012 is estimated to generate business worth $10 million for the economy on a sustainable basis through national companies and their international partners.

IDEAS has proved to be an excellent platform for national companies having high caliber productions in engineering and technology- based security equipments, machines and accessories.

Through every series of IDEAS, our local small-scale manufacturers find ample business opportunities, said Commodore Siddiq Akbar of the Defence Export Promotion Organisation (DEPO). Businesses will enhance manifold after this years event due to the extraordinary participation of national companies along with their cutting-edge security and defence products.

The local entities that participated in IDEAS included: Pak Vehicle Eng, PHSADC, Daud Sons, POF, PAC Kamra, HRI-PAF, Alsons, GIDS, Pakistan Navy, Karachi Shipyard, MTE Directorate TE, Procon Eng, Lyra, Alsons Industries, Makkays, HIT, DGMP, and Sigma Motors.


----------



## Jango

skybolt said:


>



Is that Sumo wrestler also a weapon?



skybolt said:


>



Any more info on this machine guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

World is making UCAVs and we are making WWII era technologies like reconciles rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Aeronaut said:


> World is making UCAVs and we are making WWII era technologies like reconciles rifles.



World is also making attack helicopters and anti air defence systems !! While we are stuck with Khalid tanks !!


----------



## arslan_treen

A.Rafay said:


> World is also making attack helicopters and anti air defence systems !! While we are stuck with Khalid tanks !!


That world had no Bhutto !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

krash said:


> Nope hes Pakistani, although would rather not like to be called one; the type who try to be more white than the whites themselves. Meet the likes of him everyday, funny lot.



I agree with. I don't know about trying to be white but definately ashamed of who he is.


----------



## Tehmasib

A.Rafay said:


> Was pakistan showing Bomb Disposal Robots Like this??



yes we have BDS robots and all equipment sir...100% sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

A.Rafay said:


> Was pakistan showing Bomb Disposal Robots Like this??



Reminds me of


----------



## EagleEyes

@skybolt, 

Can you please upload it to the gallery for archived purposes and future use? These free hosts will "die" in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

WebMaster said:


> @skybolt,
> 
> Can you please upload it to the gallery for archived purposes and future use? These free hosts will "die" in the future.



Whatever happened to our Defence.pk watermark ?


----------



## Dazzler

whatever happened to those 320 pics?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

WebMaster said:


> @skybolt,
> 
> Can you please upload it to the gallery for archived purposes and future use? These free hosts will "die" in the future.



Suggestion Noted..
will be uploaded to PDF Soon ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

nabil_05 said:


> whatever happened to those 320 pics?



I am Posting yaar ..
182 Files are already uploaded in the back Pages...
I am Posting Hall wise 
Hall # 1, Hall # 2 & Hall # 3 are posted.
Hall # 4 will be started shortly...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

skybolt said:


> I am Posting yaar ..
> 182 Files are already uploaded in the back Pages...
> I am Posting Hall wise
> Hall # 1, Hall # 2 & Hall # 3 are posted.
> Hall # 4 will be started shortly...



Can you email me the zip file with all those pics in high resolution? I will dump it in the gallery. Easy.
webmaster@defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

Why i am Getting this Message while uploading Pics...

"The file(s) uploaded were too large to process."

Yesterday I got success by following same process...


----------



## cabatli_53



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012
Hall # 4*

*UAV Made in Pakistan by Integrated Dynamics*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*UAV Made in Pakistan by Integrated Dynamics*

*HAWK*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Aeronaut said:


> World is making UCAVs and we are making WWII era technologies like reconciles rifles.



The part of the world that is making UCAVs also has other things like ample power and clean water and education and ... ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*UAV Made in Pakistan by Integrated Dynamics*

*Border Eagle*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*Some more UAVs by Integrated Dynamics*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*Integrated Dynamics Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*Integrated Dynamics Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012
Hall # 4*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*MBDA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012
Hall # 4*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012
Hall # 5*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*RPG @ Pakistan machine Tool Factory [PMTF]*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

skybolt what about pakistan robot companies, can you post their pictures please


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

@skybolt approved all the pics in the gallery. I have increased the size limit of a picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tehmasib

WebMaster said:


> @skybolt,
> 
> Can you please upload it to the gallery for archived purposes and future use? These free hosts will "die" in the future.


can i upload real BDS of my own squad pics as you desire for the above...sure these pics of in HD....???


----------



## Tehmasib

skybolt said:


>


black hawk is 1000 time better from 5.11


----------



## EagleEyes

Tehmasib said:


> can i upload real BDS of my own squad pics as you desire for the above...sure these pics of in HD....???



Upload them. I will check them.


----------



## fatman17

*Good IDEAS* 


Written by Guy Martin 


Thursday, 15 November 2012 12:06 



TweetPakistans biennial Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) has come to a successful close. Although the event was held amid tight security in the coastal city of Karachi, the Pakistani defence industry has little to fear.

As demonstrated during the week-long event, which took place between 7 and 11 November, the Pakistani defence industry is robust and vibrant and willing to export its products, from small arms to jet fighters, after satisfying local demand.

IDEAS gives credibility to Pakistans once humble defence capabilities. It allows all of Pakistans defence manufactures to get together, showcase their achievements with foreign companies and discuss foreign collaboration and sales.

IDEAS is not focused on attracting export orders  Pakistan does not have big targets to achieve. Domestic needs have to be met first and only surplus effort is dedicated to exports. The main focus on exports is to the Muslim world and Pakistans neighbours.

The Ministry of Defence Production produces a wide variety of equipment, from small arms to tanks and UAVs. Local production brings the cost of equipment down and has no strings attached  something Pakistan can appreciate following the sanctions imposed after its 1998 nuclear testing.

Major General Tahir Ashraf Khan, Director General, Defence Export Promotion Organization (DEPO), during the closing ceremony on Sunday said that IDEAS 2012 was an extremely successful event that showcased Pakistans defence capabilities. He said that in addition to showcasing what the Pakistani defence industry had to offer, IDEAS was also a platform for intellectual discussion through the Seminar and Sideline Conferences. IDEAS afforded the ideal forum for the exchange of defence and security ideas. 

IDEAS was a chance to explore cooperation and cemented relations between Pakistan and its friends from all over the region, Khan said. IDEAS lived up to its motto of arms for peace.

The DEPO was set up by the Ministry of Defence Production to promote Pakistans military hardware around the world.

Sardar Bahadur Khan Sihar, the Minister for Defence Production, said Pakistan was still considered to be a hub for defence exhibitions and a hub for the world to showcase defence products under secure and peaceful circumstances. IDEAS 2012 was held amid very tight security and passed off without event.

In total, 82 foreign delegations and 56 foreign countries participated in IDEAS 2012. defnceWeb was one of the media partners and proud to cover this exciting and important event.

Pakistans defence industry has many parallels with South Africas. It started out primarily with Chinese assistance and is becoming more and more independent. It produces everything from small arms ammunition to jet fighters and tanks.

South Africas defence industry in the 1970s and 1980s was driven largely by the need to supply the South African Defence Force following the imposition of an arms embargo in 1977. Israel provided much assistance to the countrys defence companies.

South Africa in the 1970s and 1980s and Pakistan today are similar in the defence field in that both defence industries were/are driven by operation needs  for South Africa this was the Border War and internal security operations; for Pakistan it is the conflict on the border with Afghanistan and internal security.

South Africas defence industry grew to be one of the biggest and strongest on the African continent and despite downsizing in the 1990s, it remains a formidable force, but is now focused on exports rather than domestic production. Similarly, Pakistans defence industry is geared towards meeting local needs but is offering products for export using excess capacity.

Pic: Michelle Pillay, defenceWebs Senior Account Manager, greeting Pakistans Prime Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf at IDEAS 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Whats new product in this Years IDEAS brought by Pakistan ?


----------



## Inception-06

where are the Pakistani products ?


----------



## Kompromat

This gun would have been a great success only if it had .45 ACP caliber instead of the now outdated 9MM.


----------



## Thorough Pro

In the sameleague as MP5, only the looks are different. Any gun with 6/8 inch barrel is good only for CQB.



Aeronaut said:


> This gun would have been a great success only if it had .45 ACP caliber instead of the now outdated 9MM.


----------



## skybolt

darkinsky said:


> skybolt what about pakistan robot companies, can you post their pictures please



Visit Page # 39 
Miran International


----------



## skybolt

Ulla said:


> where are the Pakistani products ?



Will be Posted Shortly...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*Floating & Waterproof *


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## intelaadil@gmail.com

I think we should also focus on Non-military armoured vehicles in Pakistan.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*The podded version of Grifo Radar*

The podded version, designated Grifo-7, is designed for light attack and trainer aircraft such as the Chinese-designed K-8 jet or the Alenia-Aermacchi MB339. The pod is easily installed on underwing hardpoints and, says Selex Galileo, provides multimode performance that closely replicates that obtained from a typical nose-mounted installation.

Selex Galileo has added new modes to the long-selling Grifo fire control radar and has also designed a pod-mounted version. Angelo Aprile, the companys head of capability in Italy, told the Military Flight Training conference in London organized by Defence IQ that more than 450 advanced but affordable Grifo systems have been sold worldwide. Applications include the F-5E/F, Mirage III, L-159, F-7 (Chinese-built MiG-21bis) and Sikorsky HH-60 helicopter. The most recent announced sale was last yeara second order by the Brazilian air force for its F-5 fleet.




*SEASPRAY 5000e
Multi-Mode surveillance radar*






The Seaspray 5000E Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) multi-mode surveillance radar provides an unrivalled surveillance capability as the primary sensor on airborne assets to meet the challenges of the 21st century. Seaspray 5000E is the lightest member of the Seaspray 
AESA radar family, which also comprises the Seaspray 7000E selected for the UK Royal Navy Future Lynx, and the Seaspray 7500E selected for the United States Coast Guard HC-130H 
aircraft.

Seaspray radars have been delivering a high performance surveillance capability to armed forces and paramilitary users for nearly 40 years. Seaspray 5000E employs the Seaspray AESA family
common processor, coupled with a compact state-of-the-art AESA antenna to deliver a leading edge capability covering air-to-surface and air-to-air environments. The Seaspray 5000E antenna has been developed and demonstrated in a series of helicopter and fixed wing aircraft trials. This
lightweight radar can be installed onto a wide range of manned and unmanned aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

skybolt said:


>



What's this? Please explain.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*Thats Me on the Display *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*Thats Me on the Display *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*MIRACH 100/5
INTEGRATED AERIAL TARGET SYSTEM*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*MIRACH 100/5
INTEGRATED AERIAL TARGET SYSTEM*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*MIRACH 100/5
INTEGRATED AERIAL TARGET SYSTEM*

Mirach 100/5 is the standard high-performance reusable, multi-threat target, designed and manufactured by SELEX Galileo. In use with worldwide Armed Forces to train and qualify major Weapon Systems, Mirach 100/5 delivers reliability and manoeuvrability, making it the best state-ofthe-art, multi-role, target drone system on the market.

*GENERAL DESCRIPTION*
The system is controlled by a modern Ground Control Station that allows mission planning and re-tasking, mission rehearsal and play back, operators training. A wide and flexible selection of mission payloads, installed inside the fuselage and under the wings, effectively complies with the requirements of most complex missile systems engagement scenarios for training and weapon systems test and evaluation.

Certified by the Italian Joint Forces in 1998, since its debut on the market, the Mirach 100/5 System has been in use by the Armed Forces in the UK, Italy, France, Argentina, Belgium and Denmark, and has been continuously upgraded.

The Mirach 100/5 Aerial Target System simulates most of the present-day threats and their performances, among which very-low-altitude sea skimming missions, tight formation flights and 3D manoeuvres up to instantaneous 8g sustained load factors, covering a flight envelop between 3 and 12.500 metres above sea level. The top-performing Mirach 100/5 System combines great operational flexibility (e.g. rapid adaptation to mission planning changes) with a NATO certified Mission Reliability of more than 98%.

*MAIN FEATURES*
&#8226; State-of-the-art High Subsonic Aerial Target System
&#8226; Routinely used by major European Armed Forces
&#8226; NATO Certified Mission Reliability >98%
&#8226; Lowest Overall Life Cycle Costs
&#8226; Simulates most present-day threats in terms of kinematics and signatures, including: Sea Skimming ASM, Fighters and strike aircrafts, Cruise missiles, Fast UAS
&#8226; Ground or sea recovery with respectively 1 or 3 hours Turn Around Time
&#8226; Customised, turn-key configurations.

The Mirach 100/5 target drone is launched using two JATO boosters, thus offering a full day/night - adverse weather capability, from fixed ground (e.g. ranges) and from mobile facilities (e.g. ships). It can be recovered on ground or at sea, with a turn around time of less than one hour for ground recovery and 3 hours for sea recovery. A fully automatic pre-flight test prevents system failures in order to increase overall mission reliability. Furthermore, an operator is not required to manually perform the check, thus optimising personnel involvement and safety.

*TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS*
*Physical*
Length 4.07 m
Wingspan 2.30 m
Height 0.89 m
Fuselage Diameter 0.40 m
MTOW 330 Kg

*Performances (ISA conditions)*
Endurance 90&#8217;
Max Speed Mach 0.85
Min Altitude 3 m
Max Altitude 12.500 m
Load Factor Instantaneous: 8g
sustained: 6g
Max payload > 60 Kg

*Payloads*
Active and passive RCS augmenters
IR augmenters
IR and chaff dispenser (IRCM/A and IRCM/M)
2 Towed body systems (IR, active/passive RF Tow targets)
2 Air launched autonomous expendable sub-targets (Locusta)
Missile seeker head simulators (eg. AN DPT-1)
Mirach 100/5 - Integrated aerial target system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*HUD 100 &#8211; Head Up Display*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*HUD 100
HEAD UP DISPLAY*

With more than 40 years experience in the &#64257;eld of military aircraft displays, SELEX Galileo is among the leading manufacturers of cockpit displays and graphics on-board generators for military aircraft and trainers. With the HUD 100 SELEX Galileo offers a state-of-the-art dual refractive combined Head-Up Display which displays a remotely generated video source in cursive, raster or cursive on raster mode. 

Light weight and high integrability makes it an ideal solution for aircraft upgrading. Together with the open architecture Mission Computer Symbol Generator, the system provides powerful performance for a broad range of missions. The HUD 100 leverages the experience of the Company in the development of optical displays supplied for the Tornado multi role combat aircraft and the AMX fighter. Selected for the upgrade of various platforms, HUD 100 is part of the MCS (Mission Core System) developed for the Macchi new generation M346 advanced trainer.

The MCS is an integrated avionic system with an open architecture Mission Computer. MCS also includes SMD 55 smart multifunction displays.

The HUD 100 implements a special mechanical interface to host most of the HUD TV sensors available on the market.

*KEY FEATURES*
&#8226; Raster, Cursive and Cursive on Raster presentations
&#8226; High accuracy symbology 
&#8226; High resolution
&#8226; High brightness
&#8226; High Total Field Of View (TFOV)
&#8226; Integrated Up Front Control Panel
&#8226; P53 phosphor CRT
&#8226; Electronic Stand-by Sight 
&#8226; High Reliability
&#8226; Self Test and BIT
&#8226; NVG Compatible

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*IDEAS 2012
Hall # 5 End*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

intelaadil@gmail.com said:


> I think we should also focus on Non-military armoured vehicles in Pakistan.



HIT is working on this & Displayed Armoured Toyota Corolla, Toyota Surf & Toyota Land cruiser in IDEAS 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*Its Time for Hall # 6
Pakistani Pavilion
*​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Thankyou skybolt for your effort....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Was Burraq MRAP displayed?


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

the new G3 variants with picinary rails look good if we move in that direction for the army we may extend the rein of g3 for another 2 decades also the sniper version of g3....maybe we r getting squad snipers like marines?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

skybolt said:


>


so we do make suppressed mp5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

*A number of foreign buyers/delegates who participated in IDEAS-2012 praised high-tech Pakistan's defence industry. Commenting on the 7th defense exhibition of the country the foreigners who are now going back to their countries said that they were amazed to have witnessed the skills, capabilities and strength of Pakistani defense production industry. *

_'IDEAS-2012' has surprised me! I had no idea about Pakistan's military and defense capabilities but IDEAS has been an eye opener. Pakistan defense industry is progressing very fast with the technological advancement we see around the World,'_ said Mr Komuttanount, the Air Chief Marshal, Royal Thai Air Force. Talking about the organisation of such a big event, he said despite tight security arrangement there is no hassle of hustle at all and the whole event was very well-organised. 
*
Pushpindar Singh, Editor VAYU (Aerospace & Defense Review), India*, said _'an exhibition like this serves as a show-window for the abilities of indigenous industries. For Pakistan's sake, you need more of these exhibitions with increased number of visitors to showcase the strength and potential that it has.' 
_
Another exhibitor, *Olivier Lambert, who is Senior Vice President Sales and Customer Relations at Eurocopter,* said Pakistan's armed forces have been our customer for over a few decades. _'Event like these provide us with a platform for recognition and also help us improve existing relations, establish new contacts and share knowledge,'_ he added. 
*
Sergio Cavicchi, Vice President Sales Directorate, MBDA Missile Systems, Italy,* was of the view that interaction with a variety of people present at the exhibition was conducive in establishing communication with people from around the world._ 'The result of co-operation between our company and Pakistan's Air force that we supply to, has been top level. Our association with Pakistan's defense industry helps us believe that they are highly capable of adapting to latest technologies,'_ he added. 

The foreign delegations and exhibitors were also surprised to see some unique products that were on display in IDEAS-2012. *Al-Zarrar tank*: Developed and manufactured by Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) of Pakistan, it was the* center of attention* at the exhibition. The Al-Zarrar tank was developed by modernising and rebuilding the obsolete Chinese type 59 tank. This re-built upgraded variant is a cost-effective replacement for the tanks. Incorporating a total of 54 modifications to the original type-59 MBT, Al Zarrar boasts a superior engine of 730 hp and a maximum speed of 65 km/hour. Additionally, it has vastly improved armament, ballistic and armour protection and fire control system. 
*
Agosta 90-B Submarine:* it was another product of Pakistan Navy which is a Diesel Electric Submarine equipped with AIP systems. Although, it is a conventional form of Submarine, the in-built AIP systems allow the Submarine to say under water for up to 4 days. Also, it is equipped with state-of-the-art weapon systems and sensor with low magnetic, acoustic, and thermal signature. These Submarines are 68 meters in length with submerged displacement of 1700 tons. 
*
Drones for peace:* Integrated Dynamics, a Karachi-based company specialising in the R&D and applications of small unmanned vehicles, introduced its 'Drones for Peace' initiatives at the exhibition. This is an industry academia collaborative to introduce students, and the general public, to the development of peaceful civilian and scientific applications using small, low cost drones, robots, and unmanned ground vehicles of unmanned marine vehicles. The program also seeks to dismiss the myth surrounding the use of drone technology as a weapon of war. 

The Drones for Peace program is also introducing an unmanned group vehicle and a marine platform for disaster management and search and rescue operations by the end of this year. In short the company is focusing on promoting the drone technology as a practical, affordable and life saving mechanism. 

*PAC aircrafts:* two types of planes developed and manufactured by Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) namely Super Mushak, a trainer plane, and a third generation fighter plane JF-17 Thunder received plausible attention of the foreign exhibitors._ Potential sales and work orders worth $40 million are under negotiation and on the process of finalisation, mostly being put forth by countries from Africa and the Middle East. _
*
Air Cdre Suhail Salim (retired), Director Sales and Marketing of PAC Kamra, announced that after fulfilling PAF's needs in a year or two, PAC will turn its attention towards commercial exports. He further said that the potential orders of JF Thunder are more than hundred in number, as it is proving to be the lowest cost fighter aircraft of the third generation internationally. 'Here at the IDEAS-2012 more than 19 official delegates from various countries have shown keen interest in purchasing the aircraft,' he added. 
**
Chinese Air Defense Missile Weapon System:* China Aerospace Long-march International Trade Co Ltd (ALIT) displayed its medium-short range air defense solution including LY-80, LY-60D, FB-6A, FN-6 missile weapon systems at IDEAS-2012. Out of all its munitions, special focus was given to LY-80 which is regarded as a new generation air defense weapons system of China. LY-80 is a medium range air defense with 40km maximum interception range. 
*
Turkish Primary and Basic Trainer Aircraft (HURKUS): *Turkish Aerospace Industries Inc (TAI) ranks among the top hundred global players in the aerospace and defense arena. The Turkish Primary and Basic Trainer Aircraft, also known as HURKUS, has been developed by the Turkish Air Force and engineers and is named after Vecihi Hurkus, who was Turkish aviation pioneer and the first Turkish air plane manufacturer. The aircraft is expected to be launched by the end of 02013. 
*
AS-550 C-3 Fennec: *This is the strongest armed scout helicopter of its class by Eurocopter. It combines power, discretion and firing ability, while also fitted with a Turbomeca Arriel 2-D engine and equipped with a dual channel full authority digital engine control (FADEC) to perform extreme combat fight in high and hot conditions. 
*
Kolchuga Electronic Signals Monitoring (ESM) System:* This is designed by Ukrspec export, a sole Ukrainian state intermediary agent for export and import of military and special purpose products and service. The Kolchuga ESM system acts as an early warning radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

skybolt said:


>


This G-3 is being considered to replace every existing G-3 with red-d0t scope too!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

skybolt said:


>



this looks good 
who makes the red-d0t scope ?


----------



## Inception-06

Last Hope said:


> *A number of foreign buyers/delegates who participated in IDEAS-2012 praised high-tech
> 
> 
> AS-550 C-3 Fennec: *This is the strongest armed scout helicopter of its class by Eurocopter. It combines power, discretion and firing ability, while also fitted with a Turbomeca Arriel 2-D engine and equipped with a dual channel full authority digital engine control (FADEC) to perform extreme combat fight in high and hot conditions.
> *
> *


*



Are the Pakistani Fenec Eurocopters armed if not why ?*


----------



## Last Hope

Ulla said:


> Are the Pakistani Fenec Eurocopters armed if not why ?


Pakistan doesn't have AS-550 C3 Fennec as yet, Army Aviation just has AS-350 Ecureuil. They are transport version only, however, Army Aviation is interested in AS-550 Fennecs and they have a Squadron at one of major Bases. There was some sort of dis-satisfaction in the Fennec and they were supposed to be slightly modified to meet requirements, that's the last thing I'm sure of. All further rumors and suggestions that I heard are not confirmed hence I cannot comment any further.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

skybolt said:


>




This is something we could use immediately for Local Police and Local Public Services like Abulance and Police Riot Vans


----------



## Fieldmarshal

skybolt said:


>



full range of 5.11 products are readily available in the market n i dont mean just the black market. i bought the tactical boots (second from right) from saddar Rwp. they are excellent boots better than any thing i have worn before (n i gone through quite a few).
but if u want the complete range than i would suggest either satara mkt pesh or Quetta.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The pictures were / area very nice however I apart from the Chinese (Stall) which had equipment for Coastal Defence and Russian Helicopters , rest were older conventioal stalls 

The Chinese Costal Defence images and the electronics systems looked amazing too bad there were only images of this technology 

Most of the stalls were conventional hand weapons which perhaps are not suitable for a exhibition such as IDEAS , where focus should be on future technology and innovation 

I was expecting some high tech gadgets on display 

a) Robotics 
b) Electronic radars (Which the Italians did show but other options) 
c) Digital Communication etc radars 
d) Future Command centers for Miliatry etc 

These were rather missing form the Exhibition 

The UAV on display locally made were good attempts but in order to woo international customers I think more could be done and should have been done 

I was suprised there was not a proper coverage of any Turkish deligation what they brought to the Show to display

Some of the civilian , items like Police Vans , Police gear etc , Ambulance , Fire fighting equipment these were surely something positive we do need these in abundance

I liked the Chinese Section the most no doubt .. it was the best items to view and the Italian Huds display / weapons display

The name of the event is "IDEAS" .. so .. I was really expecting some IDEAS .. new thoughts vision and some new Innovation , and that is what was missing from the images , while the conventional weapons (Guns, Rifiles , and other weaponry is good ) but we really need to focus on INNOVATIVE ideas and put them in front in such exhibitions 

I strongly feel we need to focus on electronics and robotics section more , and the UAV market we have not tapped into it fully the models we designed etc are ok but we need proper large scale UAV and items that run with conventional larger jet engines

This is what I am talking about ... 







I mean the above technology can be integrested into our F-7, Mirage platform and JF17 Thunder not to mention also deployed on our frigates and ships for added vision and tracking 

1 Item so many application ... and no need for approval from US congress now that is an idea

Future Ideas etc 





Technology + Education + IDEAS that is what we need to focus on going forward beyond the conventional mind set

Also not sure why this exhibition was restricted to invited guests , general people should have been given ok to visit to raise awareness amoung people and also generate revenue for future bigger exhibitions


----------



## Bossman

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> This is something we could use immediately for Local Police and Local Public Services like Abulance and Police Riot Vans



Pakistani companies not only produce such gear but also exports it.


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

Fieldmarshal said:


> full range of 5.11 products are readily available in the market n i dont mean just the black market. i bought the tactical boots (second from right) from saddar Rwp. they are excellent boots better than any thing i have worn before (n i gone through quite a few).
> but if u want the complete range than i would suggest either satara mkt pesh or Quetta.


 @Fieldmarshal kindly let us know the price of this pair...


----------



## Fieldmarshal

skybolt said:


> @Fieldmarshal kindly let us know the price of this pair...



We had bought them 5-6 months back for around RS 3500. a few friends posted at Quetta had bought it even cheaper.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Can any one post alkhalid 's picture in IDEAS 2012 ? i am not getting


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

monitor said:


> Can any one post alkhalid 's picture in IDEAS 2012 ? i am not getting



Will Be Posted Soon ....
I know its too hard to wait .. 
After completing Hall #6, I will post HIT & PAC products

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Last Hope said:


> This G-3 is being considered to replace every existing G-3 with red-d0t scope too!



Whats the source of this information? - I don't think Army has ANY plans to replace G-3 anytime soon, its a very costly and painful exercise. IF and when they do, replace the G-3 it surely won't be this rifle as it still has the same unfix able problems G-3 has.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Aeronaut said:


> Whats the source of this information? - I don't think Army has ANY plans to replace G-3 anytime soon, its a very costly and painful exercise. IF and when they do, replace the G-3 it surely won't be this rifle as it still has the same unfix able problems G-3 has.



Source is XYON, he says that Army is not planning to replace G-3 for what according to him is 10-15 years, and they are working on add-ons, and he posted a picture of similar modified G-3.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Last Hope said:


> Source is XYON, he says that Army is not planning to replace G-3 for what according to him is 10-15 years, and they are working on add-ons, and he posted a picture of similar modified G-3.



ah--- budgetary constraints strike again. 10-15 years, who knows what other militaries would have in the field.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

skybolt said:


>



Is that a silencer??....first time i've seen a silencer on Pakistani gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

mjnaushad said:


> Is that a silencer??....first time i've seen a silencer on Pakistani gun




yep you are rite...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

*Manufactured By GIDS*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Skybolt: Who is the manufacturer ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

Aeronaut said:


> Skybolt: Who is the manufacturer ?



*Manufactured By GIDS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*Sea vessel Simulator by GIDS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

By GIDS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

skybolt

mere pyary bhai hamay Pakistan ki banni hue chezain dekhao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Umair Nawaz said:


> skybolt
> 
> mere pyary bhai hamay Pakistan ki banni hue chezain dekhao



*Bhai these All Above Products are *MADE IN PAKISTAN 

*From page # 44 All Products are Made in Pakistan *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

skybolt said:


> *Bhai these All Above Products are *MADE IN PAKISTAN
> 
> *From page # 44 All Products are Made in Pakistan *


thank u my brother


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*The PAC-PAD Takhti 7 is a tablet-computer offered by Pakistan Aeronautical Complex developed in conjuncture with INNAVTEK, the Takhti differs from its sister product PAC PAD 1 because it has double RAM and a dual-core ARM Cortex-A8 processor, the Takhti uses Android Ice Cream Sandwich instead of Android Gingerbread used by the PAC-PAD 1.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*PAC-PAD Takhti 7*
*Why Takhti-7 is for you?*


Improved RAM & more Internal Memory
Light weight build & Superb Display
Android 4.0 (IceCream Sandwich)
7&#8243; Multi-touch Capacitive Color Display
Improved battery time
Provides you with the most luxurious feel a Tablet PC can



Price: PKR 15,500

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt

*Takhti 7 is a 7&#8243; dual-core ICS tablet that costs just $165*


Takhti 7 is a 7" dual-core ICS tablet that costs just $165 - GSMArena Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Pakistan military introduces new Android tablet  The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Aeronaut said:


> World is making UCAVs and we are making WWII era technologies like reconciles rifles.


Not just that, read the following:

"International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2012 is estimated to generate business worth $10 million for the economy on a sustainable basis through national companies and their international partners."


WTH!!!! I alone do more than couple hundred million business, left right and center! I mean, isn't IDEAS supposed to be representing "whole" of Pakistan, then why such measly goals?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

skybolt said:


>



Dear whats this picture about? Whats this engine model along with F7PG & Mirage model?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

skybolt said:


>



Half of the stuff there is buggy as hell.


----------



## SQ8

skybolt said:


>



The first three radios from the left on the second shelf are Aselsan PRC-9661 and 9651's.
The top handheld is a Harris I think.. and the one below on the right is a motorola.(which is crappy ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

skybolt said:


>



Is that a specturm analyzer

top row in the center with the green rod, looking like an armored laptop.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Syama Ayas said:


> Is that a specturm analyzer
> 
> top row in the center with the green rod, looking like an armored laptop.?



Nope , just a charger for the manpack radio.
Has two slots on it for two of these , along with cooling fans to keep things cool while charging is ongoing.




The cable you see is the power lead for either a mains or vehicle power supply.
H

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*That's the End of Hall # 6...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*Following Pics will be from HIT, GIDS, PAC & SIGMA motors.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

skybolt said:


>



Is that a Mercedes at the back? Why is it being displayed by HIT? A truck can't be made bullet proof can it??? It can be, but whats the need?


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt

;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

nuclearpak said:


> Is that a Mercedes at the back? Why is it being displayed by HIT? A truck can't be made bullet proof can it??? It can be, but whats the need?



That was not a Mercedes-Benz Truck


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

skybolt said:


> That was not a Mercedes-Benz Truck



Oh yeah, now I enlarged the image and it is not a Mercedes truck. Sorry!


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*APC SAAD*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*I like this much close access... 
hai na Gooood *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## Bilal587

JF-17 video in 2012 Zuahai ???


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Could you plz show us detailed Photos of the Pakistani made anti air craft Gun ?



skybolt said:


>




Have more informations and detailed Photos of this vehicles plz ? thx a lot 

respect for your worke ! P.S Khalid and Ulla from other forums !


----------



## Inception-06

skybolt said:


>



Can plz also post some detailed Photos and information of this HINO or ISUZU Truck ? Thx a lot Brother !


Faisal Zindabad !



skybolt said:


>



We need detailed Informations (about the service Status in Pakistan Army) and Pictures about this four vehicles, thx a lot !

regards Khalid, Ulla from pakdef.info to Faisal........


----------



## skybolt

Bilal587 said:


> JF-17 video in 2012 Zuahai ???



Kindly Visit...
http://www.defence.pk/forums/chinese-defence/218076-zhuhai-air-show-2012-a.html


----------



## Inception-06

skybolt said:


>



A selam we also need detailed informations and Photos about this "new" vehicle, notice it is longer than the Mohafiz and has 12.7mm Gun, it looks so the it is a remote controled Gun, what do you Guys think ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*This truck is Still @ Expo Center... Daily I am watching this Monster *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

*Thats the end of Camera # 1*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

* around 550 Pictures of IDEAS 2012 has been uploaded till now *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Last Hope

skybolt said:


> *Thats the end of Camera # 1*


Seriously? You must be kidding!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Last Hope said:


> Seriously? You must be kidding!



Seriously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*Great News: Pakistan is Buying this Monster *







*Pakistan to Import Mine Resistant Ambush Vehicle from China *
The agreement was signed by Lieutenant General Ayaz Saleem chairman HIT and Wang Li, vice President Novinco. According to sources, Pakistan for the first time was going to import Mine Resistant Ambush Vehicles. Poly Technologies of China a prominent company dealing with advanced equipment and technology will be providing the important vehicles (which were also displayed here in the exhibition) to Pakistan. The vehicle was designed to provide secured transportation for combat personnel and material especially under the threat of anti-tank mines. Besides it will also be beneficial for performing anti-terrorism and anti-riot mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A.Rafay

skybolt said:


> *Great News: Pakistan is Buying this Monster *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan to Import Mine Resistant Ambush Vehicle from China *
> The agreement was signed by Lieutenant General Ayaz Saleem chairman HIT and Wang Li, vice President Novinco. According to sources, Pakistan for the first time was going to import Mine Resistant Ambush Vehicles. Poly Technologies of China a prominent company dealing with advanced equipment and technology will be providing the important vehicles (which were also displayed here in the exhibition) to Pakistan. The vehicle was designed to provide secured transportation for combat personnel and material especially under the threat of anti-tank mines. Besides it will also be beneficial for performing anti-terrorism and anti-riot mission.



Will Pakistan make these at HIT or is it tot ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

TOT???????


----------



## A.Rafay

Ulla said:


> Could you plz show us detailed Photos of the Pakistani made anti air craft Gun ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have more informations and detailed Photos of this vehicles plz ? thx a lot
> 
> respect for your worke ! P.S Khalid and Ulla from other forums !



I have posted info about these vehicles in the thread made in Pakistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

There were news about some Casspirs being in service/trial with PA, and another MRAP. What happened to them? Not bought?


----------



## skybolt

In this backdrop, IDEAS-2012 proved very fruitful for the national defence industry as a number of major joint initiatives took place during this prestigious exhibition, including China&#8217;s Poly Technologies will be providing mine resistant ambush vehicles to the Pakistan Army for the first time.

The type CS/VP3 vehicle is designed to provide secure transportation for combat personnel and materials, especially under the threat of anti-tank mines. Besides, it will also be beneficial for performing anti-terrorism and anti-riot missions. The combat product will also feature modern day telecommunication and navigation technologies, including GPS.

Interestingly, Poly Technologies has actively cooperated with Pakistan for the provision of advanced defence equipments and technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*CS/VP3 MRAP Mine-Resistant Ambush Protected armoured personnel carrier Vehicle​*
*Description:*
CS/VP3 is an APC armoured personnel carrier in the category of MRAP (Mine-Resistant Ambush Protected Vehicle) vehicle designed and manufactured by the Chinese Company Poly Technologies. The vehicle was unveiled at the DSA 2012, defence exhibition in Malaysia. With its new MRAP, Chinese defence industry responds to needs of modern armies as American and European defence industries since several years. MRAP vehicles were largely used during the war in Iraq and currently in Afghanistan. We can suppose that the Chinese MRAP vehicle CS/VP3 is cheaper than its American or European counterparts.

*Variants:*
The CS/VP3 may be suitable for use as ambulance, command post and reconnaissance vehicle.

*Technical Data:*

*Armament*
There are two small manual single turret mounted at the front and the rear of the top crew compartment which can rotated on 360 deg, each with one single hatch. The turrets can be armed 7.62mm or 12.7mm machine gun. The gunners are protected with armour plates on 360 deg.

*Design and protection*
The engine compartment of the CS/VP3 is at the front, driver and commander in the middle and infantry soldiers compartment at the rear. Several storage compartments are located in the vehicle's exterior body section to facilitate the storage and carrying of various types of logistical equipment and ammunition. One single door is provided for the driver and the commander and one to the rear of the hull allowing the troop's to leave and enter quickly in the vehicle. There are four bulletproof windows on each side of the hull with a firing port in the center. The front of the crew compartment is fitted with two large bulletproof windows; the right one is equipped with one firing port in the middle. The CS/VP3 is based on a V-shaped hull and all-welded steel armour that provides a ballistic protection against firing of small arms 7.62x51mm caliber and 7.62x51mm with add-on armour. 
Land mine protection is provided against 8kg TNT all-around the hull and 16kg of TNT under each wheels. The CS/VP can accommodate a total of 12 soldiers, including driver and commander. The 
troop's compartment has a total of 10 individual seats, 5 on each side of the vehicle, facing inwards

*Propulsion*
The CS/VP3 is motorized with a unspecified Diesel engine. The vehicle can run at a maximum road speed of 100km with a maximum cruising range of 800 km. The CS/VP3 is able to negotiate slopes up to 60%, side slopes to 30%, vertical obstacle of 0.6m and fording depth of 1.2m.

*Accessories*
Standard equipment of the CS/VP3 includes a 10t self-recovery winch mounted at the front of hull, fire extinguishers and two spare wheels, one to each rear side of the hull. In option, the vehicle can be equipped with radio and network communication systems, GPS and air conditioning.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt

*MRAP Mine-Resistant Ambush Protected armoured personnel carrier Vehicle technical data sheet*

*Specifications*

*Armament*
Two 7.62mm or 12.7mm machine guns

*Country users*
Ready for production

*Designer Country*
China

*Accessories*
Self-recovery winch, fire extinguishers, radio and network communication systems, GPS and air conditioning.

*Crew*
2+10 Solders

*Armor*
Protection small arms firing 7.62m or 7.62mm AP with add-on armour. Max 16 kg land mines

*Combat Weight*
15,000 kg

*Speed*
100 km/h maximum road speed

*Range*
800 Km

*Dimensions*
Length, 7.58 m; Width, 2.45 m; Height, 3.25 m turret

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt




----------



## krash

skybolt said:


> *Great News: Pakistan is Buying this Monster *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan to Import Mine Resistant Ambush Vehicle from China *
> The agreement was signed by Lieutenant General Ayaz Saleem chairman HIT and Wang Li, vice President Novinco. According to sources, Pakistan for the first time was going to import Mine Resistant Ambush Vehicles. Poly Technologies of China a prominent company dealing with advanced equipment and technology will be providing the important vehicles (which were also displayed here in the exhibition) to Pakistan. The vehicle was designed to provide secured transportation for combat personnel and material especially under the threat of anti-tank mines. Besides it will also be beneficial for performing anti-terrorism and anti-riot mission.



Reminds one of the Marauder:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

skybolt said:


> In this backdrop, IDEAS-2012 proved very fruitful for the national defence industry as a number of major joint initiatives took place during this prestigious exhibition, including China&#8217;s Poly Technologies will be providing mine resistant ambush vehicles to the Pakistan Army for the first time.
> 
> The type CS/VP3 vehicle is designed to provide secure transportation for combat personnel and materials, especially under the threat of anti-tank mines. Besides, it will also be beneficial for performing anti-terrorism and anti-riot missions. The combat product will also feature modern day telecommunication and navigation technologies, including GPS.
> 
> Interestingly, Poly Technologies has actively cooperated with Pakistan for the provision of advanced defence equipments and technologies.



is hit gonna produce this???


----------



## Inception-06

A.Rafay said:


> I have posted info about these vehicles in the thread made in Pakistan !



Could plz give the exact Link I did not finde anything !


----------



## Thorough Pro

GIDS is a trading company, not a manufacturing concern or maybe you can guide us where is there manufacturing facility located?



skybolt said:


> *Manufactured By GIDS*


----------



## hassana

Ulla said:


> Could you plz show us detailed Photos of the Pakistani made anti air craft Gun ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have more informations and detailed Photos of this vehicles plz ? thx a lot
> 
> respect for your worke ! P.S Khalid and Ulla from other forums !



This looks like anti air craft truck, now that,s good.


----------



## skybolt

Thorough Pro said:


> GIDS is a trading company, not a manufacturing concern or maybe you can guide us where is there manufacturing facility located?



*GIDS* is relatively new Pakistani conglomerate established in 2007, involved in the exports and marketing of military, industrial and technological products and services. GIDS is representing a group of companies in national and Internationl markters who are involved in research, development, delivery and support of leading edge industrial and defence system in the field of air, land and sea.

The group consists of AERO (Advance Engineering Research Organization), IDS(Integrated Defence System), MSL (Maritime Systems Pvt. Limited), IICS (Institute of Industrial Control System), ATCOP (Al-technique Corporation), DESTO (Defence Science and Technology Organization), and  some of their subsidiaries providing support and service solutions for current and future defence, security, and information technology systems; design, develop and manufacture a wide range of electronic systems and subsystems for both military and commercial applications. They also design, develop, produce, and provide service support of armoured combat vehicles, artillery systems and intelligent munitions.

Technology and innovation are the keystones of GIDS success and competitive edge. GIDS companies invest huge amount in R&D activities making GIDS the leading Pakistani investor in hi-tech sectors. To maintian its leadership in hi-tech sectors, GIDS focuses on the value of its human resources, and the laboratories of its companies are staffed by highly specialized researchers. Our organization is designed to deliver the cost, capability and overall financial performance to meet customers' needs.

*GIDS Companies*

1. AERO (Advance Engineering Research Organization)
2. IDS (Integrated Defence System)
3. MSL (Marine System Limited)
4. IICS (Institute of Industrial Control Systems)
5. ATCOP (Al-Technique Corporation of Pakistan)
6. DESTO (Defence Science and Technology Organization)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

@skybolt where is Al khalid ?


----------



## skybolt

*Facebook Event:
Mark Your Calendar*

8th The International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2014
1-4 December 2014 

http://www.facebook.com/events/462494770456083/


The International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS), showcases a wide variety of technology, ranging from equipment used in the third world countries to the most sophisticated systems from the West. This exhibition provides a perfect interactive platform for the defence forces to assess the best products and technology to cater for their respective defence-related requirements...

Organized By: Defence Export Promotion Organization
A Venture of: Government of Pakistan
Supported By: Pakistan Armed Forces
Endorsed By: Trade Development Authority of Pakistan
Event Manager: Badar Expo Solutions


----------



## skybolt

monitor said:


> @skybolt where is Al khalid ?



already Posted...
But again for you & More Al-Khalid is comming Soon ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raza_Gujrati

Fieldmarshal said:


> i bought the tactical boots (second from right) from saddar Rwp.



can you please pm me exact location in saddar Rwp because i want one pair too these are really comfortable. i recently bought one pair of military standard repaired 8" shoes (not 5.11) from "Landa bazar" i really enjoyed wearing them but they are awfully repaired.

and thank you Skybolt for the snaps i really enjoyed them but i was hoping for some close 360 degree and interior pics of Al-Khalid MBT.


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Raza_Gujrati said:


> can you please pm me exact location in saddar Rwp because i want one pair too these are really comfortable. i recently bought one pair of military standard repaired 8" shoes (not 5.11) from "Landa bazar" i really enjoyed wearing them but they are awfully repaired.
> 
> and thank you Skybolt for the snaps i really enjoyed them but i was hoping for some close 360 degree and interior pics of Al-Khalid MBT.



one shop is in barkat market, bank road saddar Rwp. Once u enter barket market the shop is on ur right. its this Pathan guy and he has been selling military gear since as long as i can remember. i bought the shoes from him.

their is an other shop on adam jee road next to indus (merc spare parts).

hope it helps.


----------



## Inception-06

hassana said:


> This looks like anti air craft truck, now that,s good.



I did not get the point of your Reply, what looks like AA Truck and what do you mean with "now that,s good. " ?

I am talking about this here: 37 mm automatic air defense gun (it was also shown in Ideas 2008 and now again on Ideas 2012)








In service with the PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raza_Gujrati

Fieldmarshal said:


> one shop is in barkat market, bank road saddar Rwp. Once u enter barket market the shop is on ur right. its this Pathan guy and he has been selling military gear since as long as i can remember. i bought the shoes from him.
> 
> their is an other shop on adam jee road next to indus (merc spare parts).
> 
> hope it helps.


Thank you


----------



## mjnaushad

In a long time Pakistan made a purchase focused on Insurgency..... Glad to see they are setting their priorities right.


----------



## skybolt

*Hay Friends... check this out ...
I got Gift this from Turkish pavilion *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

*These are Sweets [Marshmallows] from Turkey 
Extremely Good in Taste... *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

*Thank you Turkish Brothers...*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arslan_treen

They are not Marshmellows they are known as "Turkish Delight"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

arslan_treen said:


> They are not Marshmellows they are known as "Turkish Delight"



you might be right ... 
but I Mentioned Marshmallows because it taste bit life "Marshmallows"..
U can also Google as "Turkish Delight Marshmallows"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

fox said:


>



bandr k hath main banduk



fox said:


>



bandr k hath main banduk


----------



## skybolt

*

PAC receives orders worth $40 million
*
aturday, November 17, 2012 - KarachiPakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) has received over a hundred potential sales and work orders worth $ 40 million from delegates at IDEAS-2012 representing the Afro-Middle Eastern countries.

Over 85 foreign delegations participated in the 7th International Defence Exhibition and Seminars-2012 (IDEAS-2012) were all praise for the five-day moot where the PAC showcased its state-of-the-art third generation fighter and trainer aircrafts, respectively, named JF Thunder and Super Mushak.

Among other products exhibited, the two planes attracted plausible attention of the foreign exhibitors.

According to Air Cdre (Retd) Suhail Salim, Director Sales and Marketing of PAC Kamra, potential sales and work orders worth $40 million were under negotiation and on the process of finalization. The orders, he said, were mostly being put forth by countries from Africa and the Middle Eastern regions.

He said the potential orders of JF Thunder were over 100 in number, as it was proving to be the lowest cost fighter aircraft of the third generation, internationally. Here at the IDEAS-2012 more than 19 official delegates from various countries have shown keen interest in purchasing the aircraft.

Salim said his company would formally turn its attention towards the commercial exports after fulfilling Pakistan Air Forces needs in a year or two.

The foreigners at IDEAS-2012, in their farewell statements, lauded Pakistans high-tech defence industry which, they said, was fostering self -reliability, curtailing dependence on foreign manufacturers and boosting exports.

Before leaving the country, the delegates said they were amazed to have witnessed the skills, capabilities and strength of Pakistani defense production industry.

IDEAS-2012 has surprised me! I had no idea about Pakistans military and defense capabilities but IDEAS has been an eye opener. Pakistan defense industry is progressing very fast with the technological advancement we see around the World, said Komuttanount, the Air Chief Marshal, Royal Thai Air Force.

Talking about the organization of such a big event, he said despite tight security arrangement there was no hassle of hustle at all and the whole event was very well-organized.

Pushpindar Singh, Editor VAYU (Aerospace & Defense Review), from India, said: An exhibition like this serves as a show-window for the abilities of indigenous industries. For Pakistans sake, you need more of these exhibitions with increased number of visitors to showcase the strength and potential that it has.

Another exhibitor, Olivier Lambert, who is Senior Vice President Sales and Customer Relations at Eurocopter, said: Pakistans armed forces have been our customer for over a few decades which is why IDEAS is very important to us.

Event like these provide us with a platform for recognition and also help us improve existing relations, establish new contacts and share knowledge, he added.

Sergio Cavicchi, Vice President Sales Directorate, MBDA Missile Systems, Italy, viewed that interaction with a variety of people present at the exhibition was conducive in establishing communication with people from around the world. The result of cooperation between our company and Pakistan Air force that we supply to, has been top level. Our association with Pakistans defense industry helps us believe that they are highly capable of adapting to latest technologies, he added.

The delegates and exhibitors were also surprised to see some unique products on display at IDEAS-2012 like AlZarrar tanks.

Developed and manufactured by Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) the tank remained the center of attention at the moot. The tank was developed by modernizing and rebuilding the obsolete Chinese type 59 tank. This re-built upgraded variant is a cost-effective replacement for the tanks. Agosta 90-B Submarine was another prominent display of Pakistan Navy which is a diesel electric submarine equipped with AIP systems.

Integrated Dynamics, a Karachi-based firm, introduced its unmanned Drones for Peace initiatives at the exhibition.


----------



## skybolt

*Foreigners praise IDEAS-2012*

November 17, 2012

A number of foreign buyers/delegates who participated in IDEAS-2012 praised high-tech Pakistan's defence industry. Commenting on the 7th defense exhibition of the country the foreigners who are now going back to their countries said that they were amazed to have witnessed the skills, capabilities and strength of Pakistani defense production industry. 

'IDEAS-2012' has surprised me! I had no idea about Pakistan's military and defense capabilities but IDEAS has been an eye opener. Pakistan defense industry is progressing very fast with the technological advancement we see around the World,' said Mr Komuttanount, the Air Chief Marshal, Royal Thai Air Force. Talking about the organisation of such a big event, he said despite tight security arrangement there is no hassle of hustle at all and the whole event was very well-organised. 

Pushpindar Singh, Editor VAYU (Aerospace & Defense Review), India, said 'an exhibition like this serves as a show-window for the abilities of indigenous industries. For Pakistan's sake, you need more of these exhibitions with increased number of visitors to showcase the strength and potential that it has.' 

Another exhibitor, Olivier Lambert, who is Senior Vice President Sales and Customer Relations at Eurocopter, said Pakistan's armed forces have been our customer for over a few decades. 'Event like these provide us with a platform for recognition and also help us improve existing relations, establish new contacts and share knowledge,' he added. 

Sergio Cavicchi, Vice President Sales Directorate, MBDA Missile Systems, Italy, was of the view that interaction with a variety of people present at the exhibition was conducive in establishing communication with people from around the world. 'The result of co-operation between our company and Pakistan's Air force that we supply to, has been top level. Our association with Pakistan's defense industry helps us believe that they are highly capable of adapting to latest technologies,' he added. 

The foreign delegations and exhibitors were also surprised to see some unique products that were on display in IDEAS-2012. Al-Zarrar tank: Developed and manufactured by Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) of Pakistan, it was the center of attention at the exhibition. The Al-Zarrar tank was developed by modernising and rebuilding the obsolete Chinese type 59 tank. This re-built upgraded variant is a cost-effective replacement for the tanks. Incorporating a total of 54 modifications to the original type-59 MBT, Al Zarrar boasts a superior engine of 730 hp and a maximum speed of 65 km/hour. Additionally, it has vastly improved armament, ballistic and armour protection and fire control system. 

Agosta 90-B Submarine: it was another product of Pakistan Navy which is a Diesel Electric Submarine equipped with AIP systems. Although, it is a conventional form of Submarine, the in-built AIP systems allow the Submarine to say under water for up to 4 days. Also, it is equipped with state-of-the-art weapon systems and sensor with low magnetic, acoustic, and thermal signature. These Submarines are 68 meters in length with submerged displacement of 1700 tons. 

Drones for peace: Integrated Dynamics, a Karachi-based company specialising in the R&D and applications of small unmanned vehicles, introduced its 'Drones for Peace' initiatives at the exhibition. This is an industry academia collaborative to introduce students, and the general public, to the development of peaceful civilian and scientific applications using small, low cost drones, robots, and unmanned ground vehicles of unmanned marine vehicles. The program also seeks to dismiss the myth surrounding the use of drone technology as a weapon of war. 

The Drones for Peace program is also introducing an unmanned group vehicle and a marine platform for disaster management and search and rescue operations by the end of this year. In short the company is focusing on promoting the drone technology as a practical, affordable and life saving mechanism. 

PAC aircrafts: two types of planes developed and manufactured by Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) namely Super Mushak, a trainer plane, and a third generation fighter plane JF Thunder received plausible attention of the foreign exhibitors. Potential sales and work orders worth $40 million are under negotiation and on the process of finalisation, mostly being put forth by countries from Africa and the Middle East. 

Air Cdre Suhail Salim (retired), Director Sales and Marketing of PAC Kamra, announced that after fulfilling PAF's needs in a year or two, PAC will turn its attention towards commercial exports. He further said that the potential orders of JF Thunder are more than hundred in number, as it is proving to be the lowest cost fighter aircraft of the third generation internationally. 'Here at the IDEAS-2012 more than 19 official delegates from various countries have shown keen interest in purchasing the aircraft,' he added. 

Chinese Air Defense Missile Weapon System: China Aerospace Long-march International Trade Co Ltd (ALIT) displayed its medium-short range air defense solution including LY-80, LY-60D, FB-6A, FN-6 missile weapon systems at IDEAS-2012. Out of all its munitions, special focus was given to LY-80 which is regarded as a new generation air defense weapons system of China. LY-80 is a medium range air defense with 40km maximum interception range. 

Turkish Primary and Basic Trainer Aircraft (HURKUS): Turkish Aerospace Industries Inc (TAI) ranks among the top hundred global players in the aerospace and defense arena. The Turkish Primary and Basic Trainer Aircraft, also known as HURKUS, has been developed by the Turkish Air Force and engineers and is named after Vecihi Hurkus, who was Turkish aviation pioneer and the first Turkish air plane manufacturer. The aircraft is expected to be launched by the end of 02013. 

AS-550 C-3 Fennec: This is the strongest armed scout helicopter of its class by Eurocopter. It combines power, discretion and firing ability, while also fitted with a Turbomeca Arriel 2-D engine and equipped with a dual channel full authority digital engine control (FADEC) to perform extreme combat fight in high and hot conditions. 

Kolchuga Electronic Signals Monitoring (ESM) System: This is designed by Ukrspec export, a sole Ukrainian state intermediary agent for export and import of military and special purpose products and service. The Kolchuga ESM system acts as an early warning radar. 

Copyright Business Recorder, 2012


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

is hit gonna produce CS/VP3 MRAP or we are gonna import?


----------



## skybolt

wasm95 said:


> is hit gonna produce CS/VP3 MRAP or we are gonna import?



Imported ... Zero Meter


----------



## amardeep mishra

where are the radars? i couldnt see any radars in the whole exhibition pics! does anyone have them?please share!
regards!
ADM


----------



## skybolt

amardeep mishra said:


> where are the radars? i couldnt see any radars in the whole exhibition pics! does anyone have them?please share!
> regards!
> ADM



*at Pakistan Aeronautical Complex*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt

It took a glance on two caps placed on a counter to instantly jolt me back to reality and the more serious business of defence-related events. The first was a piece for a Pakistan Army force serving in South Waziristan and the second had an insignia topped by the Persian words *Man Janbazum* in Urdu script. Depending upon how you translate Janbaz, the phrase roughly translates to I am Janbaz (brave to the point of having little regard for my life). This is the motto of the SSG commandos, Pakistan Militarys elite force, who often lay down their lives serving this nation.






fashion-ideas @ Yaaree Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

skybolt said:


> *at Pakistan Aeronautical Complex*



Good to see that KARF has some Ground based radar manufacturing facility as well

isnt this the same radar visible from outside when passing through the GT road close to Minhas airbase?


See this @amardeep mishra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Ulla said:


> A selam we also need detailed informations and Photos about this "new" vehicle, notice it is longer than the Mohafiz and has 12.7mm Gun, it looks so the it is a remote controled Gun, what do you Guys think ?



Yes the new Gun is remote controled..also reported by HIT officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

nuclearpak said:


> Oh yeah, now I enlarged the image and it is not a Mercedes truck. Sorry!



a chinese truck to be manufactured by HIT under license from a chinese firm for military

site of the truck manufacturere and specs along with official HIT words will be posted soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

This is the truck you guys has mistaken for mercedes

BEIBEN trucks

Welcome to BEIBEN-Truck.com

A military variant of this truck will be manufactured under TOT in HIT

Now official report about this truck



> HIT is also on the cusp of producing ten ton Chinese Beiben trucks for the Pakistan military and commercial customers. The Beiben truck is currently being trialled by the Pakistan Army while the civil version is being trialled by the National Logistics Cell. If trials are successful, full-scale production will begin for the Pakistan Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

skybolt said:


>



HIT also displayed three Muhafiz 4x4 armoured vehicle variants in service with Pakistani police, ranger and army units, including the latest 3,200 kg Muhafiz III security vehicle fitted with a remote-controlled weapon system. The latest version is based on a Toyota Land Cruiser chassis and is capable of 120 km/h on roads. The indigenously designed Muhafiz has already won sales to Bangladesh, Iraq and Sri Lanka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

skybolt said:


>



similar


----------



## Najam Khan

farhan_9909 said:


> Good to see that *KARF* has some Ground based radar manufacturing facility as well
> 
> isnt this the same radar visible from outside when passing through the GT road close to Minhas airbase?


On a side note, KARF was re-named to Avionics Production Factory in 2011. Their role and tasks have changed in past few years, especially after development of avionics facility for production and testing of JF-17 avionics in 2010. Apart from modernizing ground radars they have done some fine work with F-7PGs and Mirages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

skybolt said:


> *Great News: Pakistan is Buying this Monster *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan to Import Mine Resistant Ambush Vehicle from China *
> The agreement was signed by Lieutenant General Ayaz Saleem chairman HIT and Wang Li, vice President Novinco. According to sources, Pakistan for the first time was going to import Mine Resistant Ambush Vehicles. Poly Technologies of China a prominent company dealing with advanced equipment and technology will be providing the important vehicles (which were also displayed here in the exhibition) to Pakistan. The vehicle was designed to provide secured transportation for combat personnel and material especially under the threat of anti-tank mines. Besides it will also be beneficial for performing anti-terrorism and anti-riot mission.



our FC in balochistan and our forces in Sawat and tribal areas really need these vehicles. we are currently using the civilian tin cans (Hilux trucks) that are causing huge casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

Irfan Baloch said:


> our FC in balochistan and our forces in Sawat and tribal areas really need these vehicles. we are currently using the civilian tin cans (Hilux trucks) that are causing huge casualties



very expansive for them

though the new Mohafiz III with RCWS is a serious stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*hay guys ....
do you people want some more Pics from IDEAS 2012*


----------



## Last Hope

skybolt said:


> *hay guys ....
> do you people want some more Pics from IDEAS 2012*



Why not? How many have you taken in total?!


----------



## skybolt

Last Hope said:


> Why not? How many have you taken in total?!



Dude... I Still Dont Know ... 

But this time.. you Will Find some Good Images...
Some really Nice Shots...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*Check out this Kid on Last day of IDEAS 2012 ... *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

*Kids in APC*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

Thanks guys especially Skybolt, it is awesome updates thread.....

This thread become very attractive for almost hundred thousands viewers and almost hundred comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*Guys wanna See Real Close up of POF EYE.... ??*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

@skybolt

bhai jaan if you have another picture of Mohafiz III(blueish colour) with RCWS.from front.or a close up of that RCWS
as i want to know who developed the RCWS for Mohafiz III


----------



## skybolt

for Muhafiz i have to Check Albums.....
but POY EYE is available...


----------



## A.Rafay

farhan_9909 said:


> very expansive for them
> 
> though the new Mohafiz III with RCWS is a serious stuff



any pic of Muhafiz III?? @skybolt



skybolt said:


> for Muhafiz i have to Check Albums.....
> but POY EYE is available...



I want to see the Poy Eye Too


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skybolt

*Turkish Weapons.....*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*Turkish Weapons.....*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt

*30mm Automatic Grenade launcher from Turkey*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*Hall # 1 SIGMA Motors *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*Hall # 1 *


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

skybolt said:


> *Turkish Weapons.....*



GERMAN weapons, license built. Doesn't Pakistan also produce these?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Penguin said:


> GERMEN weapons, license built. Doesn't Pakistan also produce these?


yes...........


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

skybolt said:


>



i love this thing, Good decision to have these Vehicles, BTW Skybolt is that you sitting in the Vehicle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

A.Rafay said:


> i love this thing, Good decision to have these Vehicles, BTW Skybolt is that you sitting in the Vehicle?



Yep Got a chance & had a great Experience...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*Al-Khalid Simulator*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

A.Rafay said:


> i love this thing, Good decision to have these Vehicles, BTW Skybolt is that you sitting in the Vehicle?



No...
im Not That person ...


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

any close up of the RCWS system on Mohafiz III?

the remote controlled weapon system on mohafiz is imported or manfactured by some pakistani firm?


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## Inception-06

any close up Pictures of the new APC from HIT and the AA Guns ?


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## farhan_9909

skybolt said:


>



agosta90b?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

skybolt said:


>



What is the point to show us this picture ? Where are the AA Guns ? The Trucks, Apc etc.


----------



## skybolt

farhan_9909 said:


> agosta90b?



Yeah !!! u r rite


----------



## skybolt

Ulla said:


> What is the point to show us this picture ? Where are the AA Guns ? The Trucks, Apc etc.



This Pic is just to show the meeting area of Kestral Group


----------



## farhan_9909

skybolt said:


> Yeah !!! u r rite



this is getting very funny
pakistan is exporting agosta90b for export to countries including kenya

while nt manufacturing more for PN.


----------



## skybolt

farhan_9909 said:


> this is getting very funny
> pakistan is exporting agosta90b for export to countries including kenya
> 
> while nt manufacturing more for PN.



Well this is Policy matters....
may be we are taking positive moves towards German subs..


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

*Type CS/VP3* Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) vehicle is designed to provide secured transportation for combat personnel and materials, specially under the threat of anti-tank mines.
After modification, it can perform anti-terrorism and anti-riot missions.

Pakistan purchase it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Skybolt..
Have you uploaded these pics on PDF image hosting?


----------



## Safriz

Skybolt..
Have you uploaded these pics on PDF image hosting?


----------



## skybolt

.
*Thats Me in the Display.... *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

Safriz said:


> Skybolt..
> Have you uploaded these pics on PDF image hosting?



90% has been uploaded..
soon rest will be uploaded

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

@skybolt can you upload in the gallery? majority of the people use the gallery to view pictures.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

WebMaster said:


> @skybolt can you upload in the gallery? majority of the people use the gallery to view pictures.



as I already mentioned 90% pics are already uploaded....
rest will be uploaded soon ..
kindly visit IDEAS 2012 album


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

i got some new pictures
Mohafiz III with RCWS





older mohafiz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## farhan_9909

More picture can be found in this link

someone visited ideas 2012 has uploaded them on fb

https://www.facebook.com/Ideas2012PakistanExibition/photos_stream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

^^ whats that? AWACS?


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Safriz said:


> ^^ whats that? AWACS?



Command & Control Center


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## Inception-06

skybolt said:


>



What task has this vehicle behinde the shield "MVRDE" ?


----------



## NOVUS ORDO SECLORUM

Pakistani engineers have worked closely with their Chinese counterparts during all stages of development of the satellite in China.

ISLAMABAD: Pakistans first Communications Satellite PAKSAT-1R, as a part of Pakistans Space Programme 2040, was launched on Thursday at 2117 hrs on board Chinas Satellite Launch Vehicle from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre.

Besides others, launch was witnessed by Secretary Defence Lt Gen Syed Athar Ali (R), Secretary Foreign Affairs, Salman Bashir, Director General, Strategic Plans Division Lt Gen Khalid Ahmed Kidwai (R) and Ambassador of Pakistan to China, Muhammad Masood Khan, said a press release issued here.

PAKSAT-1R has a total of 30 transponders, 12 in C-band and 18 in Ku-band.

The satellite will be deployed at 380E in the Geo-stationary orbit and it will replace the existing satellite PAKSAT-1.

PAKSAT-1R has a design life of 15 years and will provide TV broadcasting, Internet and data communication services across South and Central Asia, Eastern Europe, East Africa and the Far East. This satellite now enables extending of communication services to all areas of Pakistan.

The National Command Authority (NCA) recently approved Pakistans Space Programme 2040 during its meeting at the Strategic Plans Division (SPD) on 14 July 2011.

Earlier, the contract for the development of PAKSAT-1R was signed between Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) and China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC) in October 2008 during the visit of the President of Pakistan to China.

Pakistani engineers have worked closely with their Chinese counterparts during all stages of development of the satellite in China. Some experimental units developed at SUPARCO have also been integrated on the satellite for technology evaluation.

China and Pakistan have enjoyed more than 20 years of cooperation in Space Science, Technology and Applications.

The launch of Paksat-1R Satellite is a major milestone for both countries towards strengthening of this cooperation.

SUPARCO will continue its efforts for launching of other satellites including Remote Sensing Satellites, to ensure that the space technology applications fully contribute to socio-economic development and national security in Pakistan.


----------



## Inception-06

Here are more pictures of the Type-74 AA 37mm.











In service with China :








Pakistan should upgrade this vintage Guns like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Defense exhibition 2012: Indigenous ideas*






*&#8220;One can resist the invasion of armies; one cannot resist the invasion of ideas.&#8221; This quote by the French author Victor Hugo, best describes the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) held this November.*
IDEAS has had a bad run in the past couple of years, the devastating floods in 2010 caused the event to be cancelled at the last moment and the event was not even held in 2011. However this year, the event has come of age and has provided the perfect platform for launching Pakistani defence products in the international arena.
As a child I grew up watching the Pakistan Day parade and wondered why it didn&#8217;t take place in my city. It was to satisfy the curiosity of the inner child and re-live that nostalgia that I visited IDEAS 2012 held in Karachi.
There were a number of international exhibitors but I was more interested in the wide variety of Pakistani products present. The JF-17 Thunders, the Karakorams, the Mashaks and the Al-Zarrar and Al-Khalid tanks are undoubtedly the pinnacle of Pakistan&#8217;s indigenous defence production. But I would like to highlight some of the lesser known gems that the local manufacturers had to offer &#8212; from the bizarrely simple to those straight out of a sci-fi movie.

*A concert that wasn&#8217;t*




At a huge stall belonging to the Global Industrial and Defence Solutions (GIDS), I spied what looked like a set of acoustic microphones and some very high tech speakers. It turned out that the microphones were part of what is called the Gunshot Detection System or GDS and it does exactly what its name suggests. The GDS can detect and convey the location of gunfire by using shock-waves created by the bullet. What&#8217;s even cooler is that an automatic machine gun can be configured with the system to lock onto the shooter&#8217;s position to return fire almost immediately! The &#8220;speakers&#8221; turned out to be explosion proof lights that could stand the shock-wave of a blast.

*KITT &#8212; Meets HIT (Heavy Industries Taxila)*




This took me back to the days when Knight Rider was king of the airwaves. This is a White Toyota Altis with dark tinted glasses. Nothing exciting about that, you say?&#8221; Well, the car is bullet proof and explosion proof! Capable of withstanding a barrage of gun-fire, grenade attacks and even IED blasts. Not even flat tyres can stop this car! HIT have improvised on their knowledge of armour plating gained from years of producing APCs and tanks. The package comes with reinforced chassis and shocks and a supercharger to compensate for the extra weight of the armour. Quite handy for Karachi driving too, I would imagine.

*Drones in Droves*




What&#8217;s a defence expo without drones? Pakistani manufacturers had their own drones on display. Once again, GIDS led the way with its local Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV), Shahpar, which has a wingspan of 6.6 metres. With its 250 kilometre range, 50 kilogramme payload capacity and day and night operational capability, it lives up to its grandiose title. Integrated Dynamics (ID) was another promising manufacturer of UAVs that offered a range of military and civilian drones. Interestingly, ID has exported some of its products to Australia, Italy and even the US!

*Quad-rotors and Hexa-Rotors &#8212; VR &#8212; Goggles*




National Radio and Telecommunication Corporation (NRTC) were showing off a product that reminded me of the surveillance quad-rotor that Rancho from 3 Idiots helped build. Well, the NRTC had a high-tech version of that at IDEAS, called the Air Scout. This unmanned aerial system (UAS) has search and rescue abilities, urban surveillance and counter-terrorism potential. The built-in cameras can provide live video feeds and can be customised for thermal imaging, night vision, extended flight or weather proofing. Imagine the advantages of having one hovering between buildings and reporting on the proceedings at a rally, procession, protest or dharna! The system comes with a cool set of goggles that provide the pilot with point of view video for controlling the craft.

*Virtual Battlefield*




A simulation can be something as basic and physical as &#8220;net practice&#8221; in cricket or as advanced and sci-fi as the simulated &#8220;worlds&#8221; onboard the Starship Enterprise in Star Trek. The Military Vehicles Research and Development Establishment (MVRDE) have built cutting edge tank simulators complete with life-like pods. These pods are mounted on hydraulic systems that let the driver experience a simulated battlefield. MVRDE has also created a simulated shooting range. The &#8220;Shooter Profile System&#8221; is capable of analysing all the parameters that a shooter has to master, including breath control and pre-fire anxiety. To top off things, the G3 rifle&#8217;s recoil mode can be switched on to give you a real &#8220;jhatka&#8221;! They also had showcased their ATGM (Anti Tank Guided Missile) simulator which was very popular with some young engineers attending the exhibition.

*The Golden Gun*




One of the reasons I love IDEAS is that you can find all kinds of weapons there, from the gun that can be fired around corners to the gold-plated sub-machine gun. Yes you heard that right, a gun that can be fired around corners! The POF EYE, created by the Pakistan Ordnance Factories, allows the shooter to see, and fire, a gun around corners. Future versions will include night vision, infra-red vision and would also be able to transmit the video feed back to base in real time!

*All Blown Up*




Last, but not least; I came across a couple of stalls that reminded me of the inflatable jumping castles. These are actually inflatable decoys which mimic aircraft and military equipment. Before I left, I could not help but stop at the stall serving piping hot curries with scrumptious looking parathas. I was invited to try the food and after my appetite was satisfied, I enquired what it was all about. It turns out that the food I had just polished off was more than a year old! PANA Force makes preserved food without using harmful chemicals. The food comes with a special self-fuelled burner for heating when required, remains fresh for over an year and tastes delicious &#8212; this last bit, I speak with experience!

Defense exhibition 2012: Indigenous ideas &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## VelocuR

It is speechless, we are capable to product these technology.


----------



## farhan_9909

RaptorRX707 said:


> It is speechless, we are capable to product these technology.



Simulator for Baktar shiken ATGM


well in 2010 dec new ATGM with automatic guidense(IIR/MMW???) was tested.though official report only reported"automatic guided(older wire guided) and a greater range)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Ulla said:


> What task has this vehicle behinde the shield "MVRDE" ?


its an battlefield ambulance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

wasm95 said:


> its an battlefield ambulance



Thats good Mashallah !


----------



## Kompromat

@skybolt who is the manufacturer of this drone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Aeronaut said:


> @skybolt who is the manufacturer of this drone?



I think this is production of Integrated Dynamics [Pakistan]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*Pakistan racing to develop armed drones: experts*





In this Thursday, Nov 15, 2012 photo, visitors look at Pakistan-made unmanned aircraft during the International Defence Exhibition (IDEAS) in Karachi, Pakistan. &#8212;AP Photo


*KARACHI: Pakistan is secretly racing to develop its own armed drones, industry experts say, but is struggling in its initial tests with a lack of precision munitions and advanced targeting technology.*

One of Islamabad&#8217;s closest allies, China, has offered to help by selling Pakistan armed drones it developed. But industry experts say there is still uncertainty about the capabilities of the Chinese aircraft.

Pakistan has demanded the US provide it with armed drones, claiming it could more effectively carry out attacks against militants. Washington has refused because of the sensitive nature of the technology and doubts that Pakistan would reliably target US enemies. The US has held talks with Pakistan about providing unarmed surveillance drones, but Islamabad already has several types of these aircraft in operation, and the discussions have gone nowhere.

Inaugurating a defense exhibition in the southern city of Karachi last week, Pakistani Prime Minister Raja Pervaiz Ashraf indicated Islamabad would look for help from Beijing in response to US intransigence.

&#8220;Pakistan can also benefit from China in defense collaboration, offsetting the undeclared technological apartheid,&#8221; said Ashraf.

Pakistan has also been working to develop armed drones on its own, said Pakistani military officials and civilians involved in the domestic drone industry, all of whom spoke on condition of anonymity because of the classified nature of the work.

Pakistan first began weapons tests seven or eight months ago with the Falco, an Italian drone used by the Pakistani air force for surveillance that has been modified to carry rockets, said a civilian with knowledge of the secret program. The military is also conducting similar tests with the country&#8217;s newest drone, the Shahpur, he said. An unarmed version of the Shahpur was unveiled for the first time at the Karachi exhibition.

The weapons tests have been limited to a handful of aircraft, and no strikes have been carried out in combat, said the civilian.

*Lack of precision, targeting technology*

Pakistan lacks laser-guided missiles like the Hellfire used on US Predator and Reaper drones and the advanced targeting system that goes with it, so the military has been using unguided rockets that are much less accurate.

While Hellfire missiles are said to have pinpoint accuracy, the rockets used by Pakistan have a margin of error of about 30 meters at best, and an unexpected gust of wind could take them 300 meters from their intended target, said the civilian. Even if Pakistan possessed Hellfires and the guidance system to use them, the missile&#8217;s weight and drag would be a challenge for the small drones produced by the country.

&#8220;Pakistan can also benefit from China in defense collaboration, offsetting the undeclared technological apartheid,&#8221; said Pakistani Prime Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf.

Pakistan&#8217;s largest drone, the Shahpur, has a wingspan of about seven meters and can carry 50 kilograms. The US Predator, which can be equipped with two Hellfire missiles, has a wingspan more than twice that and a payload capacity over four times as great.

Pakistani drones also have much more limited range than those produced in the US because they are operated based on &#8220;line of sight&#8221; using radio waves, rather than military satellites. The Shahpur has a maximum range of 250 kilometers, while the Predator can fly over five times that distance.

The British newspaper The Guardian reported Tuesday that Pakistan was working on an armed drone but did not provide details.

The market for drones has exploded in Pakistan and other countries around the world in recent years, as shown by the array of aircraft on display at the defense exhibition in Karachi. Hoping to tap into a worldwide market worth billions of dollars a year, public and private companies wheeled out over a dozen drones that ranged in size from hand-held models meant to be carried in a backpack to larger aircraft like the Shahpur.

All the Pakistani drones on display were advertised as unarmed and meant for surveillance only. One private company, Integrated Dynamics, even promotes its aircraft under the slogan &#8220;Drones for Peace.&#8221; But several models developed by the Chinese government were marketed as capable of carrying precision missiles and bombs.

*China offering drones*

The Chinese government has offered to sell Pakistan an armed drone it has produced, the CH-3, which can carry two laser-guided missiles or bombs, industry insiders said.

Also being offered to Pakistan is a more advanced drone, the CH-4, which closely resembles a US Reaper and can carry four laser-guided missiles or bombs, according to Li Xiaoli, a representative of the Chinese state-owned company that produces both the CH-3 and CH-4, Aerospace Long-march International Trade Co., Ltd.

Pakistan has yet to purchase any armed Chinese drones because their capabilities have yet to be proven, but is likely to do so in the future, said the civilian with knowledge of the Pakistani military&#8217;s drone program.

Only a few countries, including the US, Britain and Israel, are known to have actually used armed drones in military operations.

&#8220;China is a bit of a tough nut to crack as you&#8217;d expect,&#8221; said Huw Williams, a drone expert at Jane&#8217;s International Defence Review. &#8220;They frequently wheel out exciting looking aircraft but are yet to really demonstrate anything earth shattering.&#8221;


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

sharper looks like ch 3 isnt it?


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

wasm95 said:


> sharper looks like ch 3 isnt it?



there are two variant of CH-3
the armed one is slightly bigger.(640kg)

bt shahpar can be armed very easily.the reason armed variant is still in development


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Great Job @skybolt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## Kompromat

This SMG should be converted to .45ACP


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

@skybolt was there any sign of this Vehicle at IDEAS 2012


----------



## skybolt

A.Rafay said:


> @skybolt was there any sign of this Vehicle at IDEAS 2012



No...


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt

now Last 70 PIcs from IDEAS 2012 
u will see some best Karakorum view & some Thunder shots...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

@RescueRanger How big of a deal it would be to convert, this to .45ACP calibre ? - 9MM is now outdated for CQB.


----------



## MilSpec

Aeronaut said:


> @RescueRanger How big of a deal it would be to convert, this to .45ACP calibre ? - 9MM is now outdated for CQB.



IMO, bigger barell, re positioned breach and a stronger spring. Thats all it should take with minor mod in the frame

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Aeronaut said:


> @RescueRanger How big of a deal it would be to convert, this to .45ACP calibre ? - 9MM is now outdated for CQB.



Good question, for the experts at POF, not a big issue at all

Whilst the .45ACP is not officially supported by HK on the Mp5 platform, that bracket was filled with the Universal Machine Pistol. However KH offers the MP5 40 and MP5/10, the MP5 is the weapon of choice for LE which supports the powerful 10mm Auto cartridge, hence the name. The weapon is virtually identical to the standard 9mm mp5, which slight variations in receiver and magazine, barrel and rifling being a 6 grove right twist, the recoil spring is the from the HK53, compared to the 9mm "F" spring in the standard MP5. 

In addition to the 10mm/40 S&W conversion kit, there are after market conversion kits available online that can convert a standard 9mm MP5 to fire 40/.45 and 10mm. 

Professional Arms Mk5 9mm, .40, .45 conversions - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@RescueRanger : It might be the best option for us, to either convert or build new SMGs for .45ACP round or another strong cartridge, 9MM is useless in CQB now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Aeronaut said:


> @RescueRanger : It might be the best option for us, to either convert or build new SMGs for .45ACP round or another strong cartridge, 9MM is useless in CQB now.


Yes, i totally agree. Back in early 2000 there was a massive debate WRT the stopping power of a 9mm, hollow points are good and all, but 9mm is now nothing more than a self defense round. I think, POF (will/should) come up with a variant, almost every tactical LE unit has now switched over to rifles such as the G36C, Sig550 or Colt/Armalite variants.

That said, i have a deep respect for the MP5 (never had to double check the safety), it was one of the first true SMGs i ever trained on and based solely on personal experience i find it to be a very comfortable weapon, compared to the SMG 7.62. That said, i totally agree with you that we need more power in our punch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

RescueRanger said:


> Yes, i totally agree. Back in early 2000 there was a massive debate WRT the stopping power of a 9mm, hollow points are good and all, but 9mm is now nothing more than a self defense round. I think, POF (will/should) come up with a variant, almost every tactical LE unit has now switched over to rifles such as the G36C, Sig550 or Colt/Armalite variants.
> 
> That said, i have a deep respect for the MP5 (never had to double check the safety), it was one of the first true SMGs i ever trained on and based solely on personal experience i find it to be a very comfortable weapon, compared to the SMG 7.62. That said, i totally agree with you that we need more power in our punch.



Why can't we just use the AK-47s like the militants do against us, albeit a better, lighter variant ? Its a fairly good platform !


----------



## MilSpec

Aeronaut said:


> @RescueRanger : It might be the best option for us, to either convert or build new SMGs for .45ACP round or another strong cartridge, 9MM is useless in CQB now.


Sir, The CQB that you are encountering currently is against the insurgents, which I dont think use any body armor. 9mm is more than enough to take care of them, but if you are planning ahead with the foresight of engaging enemy troops with body armor in cqb, 45ACP can be a good round. From my personal experience I have always have good experience with the 9mm, but I have held great respect for the 5.56 round too. In CQB carbine 5.56 nato HP excels, and can also be employed to reach out to targets at longer distance. IA is experimenting with a smaller 5.56 x 30mm cartridge, another good option for cqb is the FN 5.7×28mm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

sandy_3126 said:


> Sir, The CQB that you are encountering currently is against the insurgents, which I dont think use any body armor. 9mm is more than enough to take care of them, but if you are planning ahead with the foresight of engaging enemy troops with body armor in cqb, 45ACP can be a good round. From my personal experience I have always have good experience with the 9mm, but I have held great respect for the 5.56 round too. In CQB carbine 5.56 nato HP excels, and can also be employed to reach out to targets at longer distance. IA is experimenting with a smaller 5.56 x 30mm cartridge, another good option for cqb is the FN 5.7×28mm.



9MM lacks the knockout power, firing one you need to aim at the soft spots or take the tricky head shot. I, do understand that they aren't using the body armor, however the future replacement for 9mm round is inching close for SMGs because TTP is not the primary threat and a bigger more powerful round will be needed.

Pakistan is not in a financial position to afford a spanking new, SMG with higher caliber. If POF can convert the existing pieces to .45 ACP rounds, it will save us millions of dollars in procurement and training on a new system.


----------



## MilSpec

Aeronaut said:


> 9MM lacks the knockout power, firing one you need to aim at the soft spots or take the tricky head shot. I, do understand that they aren't using the body armor, however the future replacement for 9mm round is inching close for SMGs.



Choosing a cartridge is always a compromise as forces would like to magically invent an "one bullet works for all". The key remains to choose the lesser of the evil, another angle is the cost of the round. 

what would be your Ideal characteristics for cqb round

7.62 x 39 - pros:Low cost, excellent terminal ballistics upto 0-400 yards, multiple use as cqb and battle range cartridge,overcomes level 3 armor with ease, logistical simplicity, excellent stopping power 
cons: heavy recoil, weight, over penetration

5.56 x 45HP nato- pros:Low cost, excellent terminal ballistics upto 0-400 yards, multiple use as cqb and battle range cartridge,light weight 
Cons: poor penetration on armor, 

9mm Luger - Pros: Light weight, ease in logistics, low recoil 
Cons: Poor penetration, poor stopping capability, no dual purpose use. 

45ACP - Pros: stopping power, good short range terminal ballistics, 
Cons: heavy weight, higher cost, no dual purpose use, limited platforms 

40S&W - right between 45acp and 9mm

5.7FN - Pros: High velocity, light weight, low recoil, decent mid range ballistics
Cons: high costs, limited platforms, higher logistics cost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Armstrong said:


> Why can't we just use the AK-47s like the militants do against us, albeit a better, lighter variant ? Its a fairly good platform !



Already use Norinco SMG 7.62 and G3, we could equip all our LEAs with that, 7.62 has decent stopping power.There is a segment in ATS that prefer SMG 7.62 over MP5 & armalite. 

@ Sandy_3126, the problem with 9mm is that is just lacks the stopping power compared to the larger calibre. It also lacks the range, compared to a larger calibre. In Karachi and elsewhere our police have often been stopped in their tracks because of the range issue. This is why the old school guys call to revert to the SMG 7.62, in essence it is not a bad choice. 

But the use of MP5 in Pakistani police and rangers is widespread, and replacing that many units will be a very costly and time consuming project, something that i think will not be done immediately, provincial and federal governments are presently working on releasing funding to improve the capacity of anti terror units in Federal and Provincial Police Depts. 

@ Aeronaut: I am in total agreement, it would be prudent to start working on conversion of the MP5 variants now rather than wait 5 years only to end up buying HK G36C or the *805 A/1*, which is already being used in Islamabad Police ATS. Also this would be beneficial for both Law Enforcement and the army as would reduce logistics, training, budgetary and operational issues in the long run. Whatever happens, lets hope that brass make the right choice and don't cut corners.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyperion

@RescueRanger, mate, I have one AK and one MP9... I prefer the former for everything, but it's kind of heavy; The latter is not intimidating enough.

Can you advise me something good... I was thinking of adding one more 'permit', and need to make sure what I get now will suffice for at least 10 more years.

What would you suggest for a compact and light weapon, yet not compromise range and stopping power?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Hyperion said:


> @RescueRanger, mate, I have one AK and one MP9... I prefer the former for everything, but it's kind of heavy; The latter is not intimidating enough.
> 
> Can you advise me something good... I was thinking of adding one more 'permit', and need to make sure what I get now will suffice for at least 10 more years.
> 
> What would you suggest for a compact and light weapon, yet not compromise range and stopping power?



Well mate, if you have something as compact and wonderful as a Mp9, why even bother getting anything else. Perfect personal defence weapon in my humble opinion. 

If you are looking for a new rifle, and f money is no concern, and judging by your collection, it seems that way... Ask you friendly supplier for one of these:




With a C Drum magazine, it can be intimidating enough. (That is not me btw). There are a few compact ones knocking around, you will just have to shop around, although if i were you and the AK is genuine, stick with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hyperion

Mate, the gun you posted, is it M4? Looks too big and won't be needing that mini launcher either! 

Yeah, AK and MP9 are both original, when I got them permits were 'relatively' easy and import licenses weren't that big of an issue either.

Basically, I better stick with my weapons then, as there is no use to ask a favor and buy something inferior to what I already have.

BTW, thank god it's not you.. That dude has serious tummy issues! 




RescueRanger said:


> Well mate, if you have something as compact and wonderful as a Mp9, why even bother getting anything else. Perfect personal defence weapon in my humble opinion.
> 
> If you are looking for a new rifle, and f money is no concern, and judging by your collection, it seems that way... Ask you friendly supplier for one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a C Drum magazine, it can be intimidating enough. (That is not me btw). There are a few compact ones knocking around, you will just have to shop around, although if i were you and the AK is genuine, stick with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Hyperion said:


> Mate, the gun you posted, is it M4? Looks too big and won't be needing that mini launcher either!
> 
> Yeah, AK and MP9 are both original, when I got them permits were 'relatively' easy and import licenses weren't that big of an issue either.
> 
> Basically, I better stick with my weapons then, as there is no use to ask a favor and buy something inferior to what I already have.
> 
> BTW, thank god it's not you.. That dude has serious tummy issues!



Hahaha, yes it is and that pic is of a relative who likes collecting exotic weapons. That launcher is a Surefire Flashlight, i think you are making the right choice. Trust me, i would take a good AK any day, especially a genuine article.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

RescueRanger said:


> Hahaha, yes it is and that pic is of a relative who likes collecting exotic weapons. That launcher is a Surefire Flashlight, i think you are making the right choice. Trust me, i would take a good AK any day, especially a genuine article.



By the way, regarding AK, even in the late 90's when I imported it, we had to "buff" the original markings on it. Reason given to me was that no one from Pakistan can "legally" import a genuine AK from China or Russia. Now how stupid is that? 

And yeah, the MP9 is beautiful. Gift from dad!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Hyperion said:


> By the way, regarding AK, even in the late 90's when I imported it, we had to "buff" the original markings on it. Reason given to me was that no one from Pakistan can "legally" import a genuine AK from China or Russia. Now how stupid is that?
> 
> And yeah, the MP9 is beautiful. Gift from dad!



Yeah, that is why i was surprised why you would want to replace an original item. The ones in the market now (excluding the Norinco) are total garbage. The MP9 is perfect as a PDW, you can get a quick draw covert (shoulder holster) for the MP9, however you will have to either order it from abroad or visit the usual suspects. However whatever you do, don't buy it from GownHouse in Rawalpindi, he once sold a friend a pelican case for 40,000 PKR, it's worth half that in Dubai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

I don't get it. Are you allowed to conceal it? My dad told me to always keep it in the car when certain "daffa" is in place, or have the laws changed recently? 

I normally just carry a Makarov pistol with me, when in settled areas. 

BTW, I don't think much about shooting a person if my life is threatened, it has to do with my upbringing, zero emotions and afterthought. However, I'd like to follow the law.



RescueRanger said:


> Yeah, that is why i was surprised why you would want to replace an original item. The ones in the market now (excluding the Norinco) are total garbage. The MP9 is perfect as a PDW, you can get a quick draw covert (shoulder holster) for the MP9, however you will have to either order it from abroad or visit the usual suspects. However whatever you do, don't buy it from GownHouse in Rawalpindi, he once sold a friend a pelican case for 40,000 PKR, it's worth half that in Dubai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Hyperion said:


> Mate, the gun you posted, is it M4? Looks too big and won't be needing that mini launcher either!
> 
> Yeah, AK and MP9 are both original, when I got them permits were 'relatively' easy and import licenses weren't that big of an issue either.
> 
> Basically, I better stick with my weapons then, as there is no use to ask a favor and buy something inferior to what I already have.
> 
> BTW, thank god it's not you.. That dude has serious tummy issues!




Are you sure that is an M4? I think its's an M16. Essentially the same gun, but with different barrel sizes. The one is this specific pic looks kind of long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Yara, never had an M4 before, so can't be 100% sure. However, whatever it is, it is not an M16!

My bet is on an extended barrel for M4.



RazPaK said:


> Are you sure that is an M4? I think its's an M16. Essentially the same gun, but with different barrel sizes. The one is this specific pic looks kind of long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Hyperion said:


> I don't get it. Are you allowed to conceal it? My dad told me to always keep it in the car when certain "daffa" is in place, or have the laws changed recently?
> 
> I normally just carry a Makarov pistol with me, when in settled areas.
> 
> BTW, I don't think much about shooting a person if my life is threatened, it has to do with my upbringing, zero emotions and afterthought. However, I'd like to follow the law.



Got several handguns in Pakistan. I have carried colt 45 1911 on numerous occasions. We also have a .44 magnum that my uncle is in love with and never allowed me to take out into the city.

I have to say, I'm the type of person that is reluctant to pull out a handgun. If it's a fist fight, great. Even if guys are carrying pipes, I am okay with it. The sidearm is the last resort, in case I am about to get seriously fucked up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

I actively avoid any contact with people not known to me. I hate weapons (minus hunting rifles/guns etc etc), however, have to live with them out of necessity.

Furthermore, I rather not break the law, unless absolutely necessary. 



RazPaK said:


> Got several handguns in Pakistan. I have carried colt 45 1911 on numerous occasions. We also have a .44 magnum that my uncle is in love with and never allowed me to take out into the city.
> 
> I have to say, I'm the type of person that is reluctant to pull out a handgun. If it's a fist fight, great. Even if guys are carrying pipes, I am okay with it. The sidearm is the last resort, in case I am about to get seriously fucked up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Hyperion said:


> Yara, never had an M4 before, so can't be 100% sure. However, whatever it is, it is not an M16!
> 
> My bet is on an extended barrel for M4.





Hyperion said:


> Yara, never had an M4 before, so can't be 100% sure. However, whatever it is, it is not an M16!
> 
> My bet is on an extended barrel for M4.



M4a1 






M-16







They both come from the AR family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

RazPaK said:


>








I still think it's M4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Hyperion said:


> I actively avoid any contact with people not known to me. I hate weapons (minus hunting rifles/guns etc etc), however, have to live with them out of necessity.
> 
> Furthermore, I rather not break the law, unless absolutely necessary.



At this juncture, I would say even conceal carry is risky. 

The cops and other security personnel of the country are on edge for being fired upon and getting blown up.

I remember last year my gunman, pathan, was driving our car and parked in the city. Police walked by and saw the kalishnikov in the back seat, while he went to pray.

When he came they asked him for permit which we had, but we were not with him. So he got arrested and was thought to be a terrorist. He was about to be in some deep ****. My father luckily knew a minister, and got him out of that mess.


I mean it's up to you and your discretion.



Hyperion said:


> I still think it's M4.



After looking at the pictures, I think I will have to agree with you, due to the butt, however the barrel seems unusually long in the photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

RazPaK said:


> After looking at the pictures, I think I will have to agree with you, due to the butt, however the barrel seems unusually long in the photo.


Yara, all of the new rifles have variable/replaceable barrels. I'll get my hands on one in January. I'll see how it handles and report back to you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> @RescueRanger, mate, I have one AK and one MP9... I prefer the former for everything, but it's kind of heavy; The latter is not intimidating enough.
> 
> Can you advise me something good... I was thinking of adding one more 'permit', and need to make sure what I get now will suffice for at least 10 more years.
> 
> What would you suggest for a compact and light weapon, yet not compromise range and stopping power?



An MP9 ? I didn't even know what it was before I googled it in & must say no matter how lethal a gun it is I'd take it as an affront to be shot by that midget ! 

Stick with the AK-47 - they are beyond beautiful ! 



Hyperion said:


> By the way, regarding AK, even in the late 90's when I imported it, we had to "buff" the original markings on it. Reason given to me was that no one from Pakistan can "legally" import a genuine AK from China or Russia. Now how stupid is that?
> 
> And yeah, the MP9 is beautiful. Gift from dad!



A 'git from dad' ?  

*Unclee Jee* yee aaap kiyaa kiyaa *Hypie* ko lei kar deiteiii hain ? 

My usual *manly* gifts from Dad revolve around 'fountain pens', 'wrist watches', 'wallets' & 'ties' !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

RescueRanger said:


> Already use Norinco SMG 7.62 and G3, we could equip all our LEAs with that, 7.62 has decent stopping power.There is a segment in ATS that prefer SMG 7.62 over MP5 & armalite



What Norinco SMG 7.62 ?  

About the G3 - I heard it was ill-suited for CQB !

Why doesn't the army induct one of those folding stock & butt-less (I dunno the proper term ) G3 variants that POF showed at IDEAS 2012 (as shown in some of the previous pages) !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

@ Hyperion re: concealment, it is entirely up to you. If it is prohibited bore and you have carry permit you can keep it so long as it is not publicly brandished. By that means: out of sight. Personally the highest caliber weapon i have ever kept on my person for self defense is my 9mm pistol. 
@RazPaK: It is a M4A1 by Bushmaster fitted with an Izzy Flash Suppressor taking the barrel length from 14.5 to 16". Also your gunman should always carry the license and carry permit(authority letter) at all times. Failure to do so will mean big trouble as you have found out already.

@ Armstrong: Sir hum paindu Norinco Ak47 ko SMG 7.62 kaithey hain. Sorry for confusion
Re: G3, it is ill suited for CQB due to barrel length and recoil, however it is a perfect infantry weapon due to the range exceeding that of the FN FAL and most AR's used by the Indian Army. G3A4(POF designation G3P4) sees service in Pak forces but the issue boils down to cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Hyperion said:


> I still think it's M4.



Kohcha,,, Kash tum larki hota. !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt

Stating with PAF Patches...


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## Inception-06

skybolt said:


>



Is this a air refueling Item ? If yes then it should be installed on the F-7PG !


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt

Ulla said:


> Is this a air refueling Item ? If yes then it should be installed on the F-7PG !



Thats not Air refueling Prob....
That is called a Pitot Tube, which is use to measure the air speed of aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Hyperion @RescueRanger @Bezerk


If, you have some "friends" in Turkey, you should be looking at this before anything else. MKEK Mehmitck-1






And, yes you can get one in short barrel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar

Looks like a cross between HK 416 and the AR-15. Love the Turkish Firearms Industry!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Its Thunder Time !!!


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Last Hope

Skybolt, I was going to ask you to stop posting these pictures, 'kitni post kero gay yaar'? 
But after seeing JFT pictures, fill this thread with all closeups you have of JFT!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

Last Hope said:


> Skybolt, I was going to ask you to stop posting these pictures, 'kitni post kero gay yaar'?
> But after seeing JFT pictures, fill this thread with all closeups you have of JFT!



Dont you Worry ..  Now its All About Thunder !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

@skybolt good to see you keep this thread running. keep posting.


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

A.Rafay said:


> @skybolt good to see you keep this thread running. keep posting.



your Liking are Missing 

your liking n comments are my Driving Force...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## usman satti

Can someone tell me the details of this gun ? It made in ? And other features


----------



## farabi

Good. This is really hopeful for Pak's Future. 

Thanks
Farabi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alexx12lucyy

Pakistan's Defense Industry is maturing up Mashallah... Hope IDEAS 2012 proves to be a huge success

hiiii

Pakistan's Defense Industry is maturing up Mashallah... Hope IDEAS 2012 proves to be a huge success

helllo
welcome 

Pakistan's Defense Industry is maturing up Mashallah... Hope IDEAS 2012 proves to be a huge success

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airomerix

Al-Khalid MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

airomerix said:


>



is this HIT own development??
or just assembled here??
there is toyota logo on that car...
is this entirely created in HIT or just assembled there???
any info?? 



airomerix said:


>



is this HIT own development??
or just assembled here??
there is toyota logo on that car...
is this entirely created in HIT or just assembled there???
any info??


----------



## Imran Khan

Gentelman said:


> is this HIT own development??
> or just assembled here??
> there is toyota logo on that car...
> is this entirely created in HIT or just assembled there???
> any info??
> 
> 
> 
> is this HIT own development??
> or just assembled here??
> there is toyota logo on that car...
> is this entirely created in HIT or just assembled there???
> any info??




bro it was normal toyota they make it bullet proof  in simple words

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airomerix

Interior of SAAD APC


----------



## airomerix

Al-Zarar Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airomerix

*Global Industrial and Defense Solutions (GIDS)

Drones*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airomerix

First indigenius attack drone of Pakistan Military.


----------



## airomerix

Scout Drone


----------



## airomerix




----------



## airomerix

Anti Aircraft Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airomerix

A proud moment for us. Female Naval officers of Pakistan Navy. Professionalism at its best!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airomerix




----------



## airomerix

Texting


----------



## airomerix




----------



## airomerix




----------



## airomerix




----------



## airomerix




----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airomerix




----------



## airomerix




----------



## airomerix




----------



## airomerix




----------



## airomerix




----------



## airomerix




----------



## airomerix




----------



## airomerix




----------



## airomerix




----------



## airomerix




----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airomerix



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## amardeep mishra

skybolt said:


>





well my dear friend,
all i can see ,is "MODELs",that too there are NO details as such,i wanted to know about the indigenous pakistani effort in designing radar systems,
and besides,one of the radars is TPQ-77 i guess(american AESA radar which pakistan has acquired in past few years)


----------



## airomerix

amardeep mishra said:


> well my dear friend,
> all i can see ,is "MODELs",that too there are NO details as such,i wanted to know about the indigenous pakistani effort in designing radar systems,
> and besides,one of the radars is TPQ-77 i guess(american AESA radar which pakistan has acquired in past few years)



These are not just TOYS or models. These defense systems are at the disposal of Pakistan military actually that is why they were displayed there in the first place. But then again who knows if deals are going through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

Imran Khan said:


> bro it was normal toyota they make it bullet proof  in simple words



ohhhhh...

i hope all research is done here and they create a simple car for public use...
they are established soo they have a chance to open new doors for Pakistan auto sector...


----------



## Rural depths

Dear Members! I am in a dire need of your advice!
I was born to a Pakistani mother and an Indian father (both Muslims), consequently my nationality by birth was Indian. During my childhood my father died and we came Pakistan and acquired its citizenship. I did matric, fsc then completed my engineering here. Now I cleared a test and interview for a strategic organization of pakistan that deals with its defence. They have sent me forms for security clearance purposes in which I have to give details about my father. They have also asked for the name and details of any relative residing in India. I do have relatives there but I know nothing about them and I am reluctant also to provide details about my father. What should I do? Please help me out!! I couldn't find a relevant forum for it so have posted randomly but please do give me advice of what to do.


----------



## Rural depths

Dear Members! I am in a dire need of your advice!
I was born to a Pakistani mother and an Indian father (both Muslims), consequently my nationality by birth was Indian. During my childhood my father died and we came Pakistan and acquired its citizenship. I did matric, fsc then completed my engineering here. Now I cleared a test and interview for a strategic organization of pakistan that deals with its defence. They have sent me forms for security clearance purposes in which I have to give details about my father. They have also asked for the name and details of any relative residing in India. I do have relatives there but I know nothing about them and I am reluctant also to provide details about my father. What should I do? Please help me out!! I couldn't find a relevant forum for it so have posted randomly but please do give me advice of what to do.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Rural depths said:


> Dear Members! I am in a dire need of your advice!
> I was born to a Pakistani mother and an Indian father (both Muslims), consequently my nationality by birth was Indian. During my childhood my father died and we came Pakistan and acquired its citizenship. I did matric, fsc then completed my engineering here. Now I cleared a test and interview for a strategic organization of pakistan that deals with its defence. They have sent me forms for security clearance purposes in which I have to give details about my father. They have also asked for the name and details of any relative residing in India. I do have relatives there but I know nothing about them and I am reluctant also to provide details about my father. What should I do? Please help me out!! I couldn't find a relevant forum for it so have posted randomly but please do give me advice of what to do.



hey post this type of questions
in 
*Pakistan Defence & Military Careers*
Pakistan Defence & Military Careers


----------



## Rural depths

wasm95 said:


> hey post this type of questions
> in
> *Pakistan Defence & Military Careers*
> Pakistan Defence & Military Careers



Thanks!


----------



## Inception-06

airomerix said:


> Anti Aircraft Gun



any infomation about this System ? Is it made 100% in Pakistan or only the upgraded electronic and optics ?


----------



## Interceptor2014

Ulla said:


> any infomation about this System ? Is it made 100% in Pakistan or only the upgraded electronic and optics ?


GIDS have taken the task to automate all of the older AAAs which Pakistan Military operates and of every type this is the 35m.m gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Rural depths

Give them ALL details with honesty.


----------



## Interceptor2014

Horus said:


> @Rural depths
> 
> Give them ALL details with honesty.


??????????


----------



## Interceptor2014

I think GIDS should be playing their role in developing Satellites with NESCOM and SUPARCO in a JV. As they are private and have good money in hands.


----------



## skybolt

I think Satellites are very different to what they are doing ...


----------



## zahidiqbalrana

Love to be Pakistani... we are competing enemy neck by neck


----------

